# BB Live Feed Untagged SPOILERS (don't read if you don't want to be spoiled)



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

Nominations for eviction have already happened.

Amber and Carol are on the block.

Veto comp is tomorrow.

deb


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

We just going to keep one thread going until we get to a 1000?

BBviewer is much improved this year it is really awesome:

http://www.bbviewer.com/


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

mwhip said:


> We just going to keep one thread going until we get to a 1000?
> 
> BBviewer is much improved this year it is really awesome:
> 
> http://www.bbviewer.com/


Doesn't work on my Mac. 

boo

deb


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Carol is talking about how boring her and Jessica's rivalry is and how the producers could have done better. I agree.


----------



## fireman9302 (Jul 1, 2004)

I am new to Big Brother, Do you need to pay anything to watch the live feeds?

TIA


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Yes you need to pay but you can get the first 3 days for free.

I find it funny that Dick has his wallet on him.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Eric (America's choice player) is really annoying, he talks constantly and every other word is the f-word. He won't last 3 weeks.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Oh and they have had the food competition and some people are on slop.


----------



## ced6 (Jul 30, 2003)

Thanks for starting this thread - I rely on y'all to keep me up-to-date on the live feeds. I plan on tivo-ing the Showtime after-hours show when I can (unfortunately, on the west coast, it often overlaps with the 9 and 10pm shows). I'll only watch it, though, if someone on this thread mentions something interesting that happened. Thanks so much for doing the hard work for me  There's nothing like gossip to keep the summer rolling along!


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

Can someone explain what this Showtime coverage is all about?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Showtime is showing live feeds from midnight - 3am, uncut and uncensored.

I'm still unclear on whether it's midnight - 3am in each time zone or whether the West Coast gets it at 9pm - midnight. If it's midnight - 3am everywhere, is it only live on the East Coast and taped delayed elsewhere?


----------



## AstroDad (Jan 21, 2003)

cwoody222 said:


> Showtime is showing live feeds from midnight - 3am, uncut and uncensored.
> 
> I'm still unclear on whether it's midnight - 3am in each time zone or whether the West Coast gets it at 9pm - midnight. If it's midnight - 3am everywhere, is it only live on the East Coast and taped delayed elsewhere?


Well, I am in Central and it was from 11-2 my time.


----------



## frizwiz (Jun 27, 2005)

On the west coast I watched it from 9 to midnight.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I watched for about 4 hours last night...yes I am a dork and barly got sleep.

Here is my assesment so far:

Amber - She is nominated and she was being relatively quite I think because Carol is a blabbermouth she is letting her take herself down and also waiting to see how POV plays out. 

Carol - She was all over the house talking to everyone just being chatty and seeing where she stood since she is nominated

Danielle - She was real quiet last night just sitting around not talking about much I think she is just listening and seeing what is going on. 

Jameka - She positioned herself in the kitchen where everyone comes and goes. She is very friendly reminds me a lot of Jun

Jen - Wears a bathing suit 2 sizes too small. I like her.

Jessica - Was not on camera enough

Kail - Was not on camera enough 

Dick - Thinks he is 25 talks too much about his strategy which is just stupid, 

Dustin - Very smart and very mature is not getting locked into drama like Joe is trying to drag him into. 

Eric - America's player is too chatty and cusses too much

Joe - Well first off his bologna nipples are going to make me sick. Next he is a drama queen and has to be the center of attention. He will not last long.

Mike - not on camera long enough

Nick - for being a tall good looking guy he is surprisingly quiet and was really just everywhere just listening to conversations. You could tell he was just learning as much as he could by listening and not getting involved. This is your under the radar player.

Zach - not on camera long enough

My favorite players so far are Jameeka, Dustin and Nick.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

These ones are early risers half the house is up and it is 8am their time.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Oh and I am happy to report that the live feeds still suck. A lot of "fish" a lot of all 4 cams on the same two people talking about nothing all the time.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Oh and BB trivia is back.


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

POV is over. Looks like Dustin won it. (I can't tell for sure, camera is too far out)

deb


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

mwhip said:


> Oh and I am happy to report that the live feeds still suck. A lot of "fish" a lot of all 4 cams on the same two people talking about nothing all the time.


*sigh* yep


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

POV may not have happened yet. They're still talking about what might happen depending on who wins, so maybe it wasn't the POV necklace I saw on Dustin.

deb


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

cwoody222 said:


> *sigh* yep


Is that your screenshot? You should try that bbviewer I posted near post #1 in this thread it is much better than the player you are using . IMHO.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

POV going on right now competitors are:

JAMEKA

NICK

CAROL

AMBER

DANIELLE

KAIL 

Only HoH and the nominees were automatic the other players were chosen by random draw.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

must be an endurance competition we are still on trivia on the feeds.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Danielle won POV.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Danielle and Amber outside talking, Danielle opens up and tells Amber about her and her dad. Apparently she was raised by her grandparents and he was never around now he wants to be her friend and she has enough friends.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I don't know what happened during POV but the house was tore up:


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Wow! What a mess!

Thanks y'all for sharing the Live Feed random info. I'm with Ced - Bring on the gossip!!


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

10:40PM-ish BBT. We have confirmed nudity. The camera was focused on Eric, who was sitting down. Joe was coming towards him wearing a towel. He quickly flashed Jessica and Evil Dick. You could see it all.

Evil Dick made a comment about how small it was or something like that.

They didn't actually show Joe's face, but if it wasn't him there's another dude with huge nipples in the house. And seriously, what are the odds?


----------



## jtlytle (May 17, 2005)

verdugan said:


> 10:40PM-ish BBT. We have confirmed nudity. The camera was focused on Eric, who was sitting down. Joe was coming towards him wearing a towel. He quickly flashed Jessica and Evil Dick. You could see it all.
> 
> Evil Dick made a comment about how small it was or something like that.
> 
> They didn't actually show Joe's face, but if it wasn't him there's another dude with huge nipples in the house. And seriously, what are the odds?


Photos???


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

jtlytle said:


> Photos???


ahhh, I don't think so 

And no, I don't have any screen shots. But I'm sure they'll surface sooner or later.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

My god does Joe ever shut up?!


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

I've been watching the feeds a bit, I'd really be shocked if Joe last very long unless he manages to win hoh.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

They have a bat in the backyard that they have named...chenbat.  

How long until Les makes them change it?


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Eric telling Kail a sob story about an ex-girlfriend. This looks to be his first task. Oh and he really sucks at lying.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Kail? I voted he should tell Joe. Just because the reaction would be so much fun.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Whip?! Are you watching this at work? 
Such a naughty boy...


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

JETarpon said:


> Kail? I voted he should tell Joe. Just because the reaction would be so much fun.


Kail? is right. How much non-fun is that? I was hoping for Jen and a high unintentional comedy factor.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

SoBelle0 said:


> Whip?! Are you watching this at work?
> Such a naughty boy...


What else should I be doing? 

I read about 4 or 5 message boards and everyone on them is baffled because no one on those boards voted for Kail.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

JETarpon said:


> Kail? I voted he should tell Joe. Just because the reaction would be so much fun.


Ditto! I used all 10 of my web votes for Joe. :up:


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Marc said:


> Ditto! I used all 10 of my web votes for Joe. :up:


I used all mine for Danielle.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I only voted once and it was for Carol. I think she's cute and want to see more of her on camera.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

I used all mine for Nick.

I'm seeing a recurring theme here.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

SoBelle0 said:


> I used all mine for Nick.
> 
> I'm seeing a recurring theme here.


You poor thing everyone is specualting that he is going to come out this summer.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

I've been hearing that rumour as well... darnit!! 
But, looking is all any of us are doing - and reality will rarely interfere with my 'looking.'


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

OK - I admit it, I voted for Kail - as stupid as I thought they were wasting a task on this exercise... 

I guess I thought she was yielding a little too much power with the Mrs. Robinson alliance and if I could I would sabatoge it...

THAT's what I thought this whole America's Player thing was going to be about - being able to give them information that they don't know about...


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Little more Jen craziness...she did not eat dinner and started working out and has vowed not to stop until she passes out or burns off 1500 calories.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

mwhip said:


> Little more Jen craziness...she did not eat dinner and started working out and has vowed not to stop until she passes out or burns off 1500 calories.


she stop already?


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Langree said:


> she stop already?


Still going.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

mwhip said:


> Still going.


Is it wrong to laugh if she passes out?


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Langree said:


> Is it wrong to laugh if she passes out?


Nope. She is still going.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Jenth Degree

*gag*


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

mwhip said:


> Nope. She is still going.


Ya, I'm watching....

14 people, 72 cameras..

and they showing 2-3 peeps.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Langree said:


> Ya, I'm watching....
> 
> 14 people, 72 cameras..
> 
> and they showing 2-3 peeps.


I have been watching the live feeds for years and I have no idea why they have 4 feeds. They only show at most 2 different conversations from 2 different angles it just seems stupid.


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

who won the power of veto and did that person use it?


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

jpwoof said:


> who won the power of veto and did that person use it?


Danielle and no.


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

oh lordy.. someone fix this shot of jen's face.. err.. butt..


----------



## ScottE22 (Sep 19, 2003)

WTF happened in the seconds leading up to _that_?


----------



## draymer (Feb 1, 2005)

""It's not stealing if you need it. And you need it." - Inignot

Gamertag - mwhip" 


More irritating than Jen :!!


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

draymer said:


> ""It's not stealing if you need it. And you need it." - Inignot
> 
> Gamertag - mwhip"
> 
> More irritating than Jen :!!


Troll much?


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Very  by that one.

I get a bit too interested each time this gets bumped.  Finally found the spot from last year with recaps and such - too much fun!! I sure wish I had the feeds, or at least Showtime. Darn!

Guess I'll continue to rely on the kindness of others to share the gossip and the pics!!


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Langree said:


> Troll much?


I think he's working on his post count. HERE COMES THE SPAM!!!!


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

nick discusses his list:


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Pretty boring the last couple days as you folks can tell. But Dick did rip Jen for waking him up:






Some explicit language so be careful.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

mwhip said:


> Pretty boring the last couple days as you folks can tell. But Dick did rip Jen for waking him up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm hoping Cheniune asks one of them about it during the live show tonight. I'm worried that ED might be screwing himself, though, with his open hatred for Jen. It can't be all that comfortable for everyone else in the house. If I'm a HG, I'm keeping Jen along for the long haul. ED could actually win this thing. He's a threat, he's making the house uncomfortable, he could be a target for numerous people.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

I wonder if CBS is going to crack down on the Live Feed content being on YouTube.


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

Seems like Jen has nominated Dick and Danielle.

deb


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Seems like she also went after Dick. She placed his key last and at the end she told him that it was last because he needs to adjust his attitude.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

If the game is rigged - Dick will win PoV.


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

mwhip said:


> Seems like she also went after Dick. She placed his key last and at the end she told him that it was last because he needs to adjust his attitude.


You mean Joe...she wanted to give him an attitude check. 

Also, all the girls, except Jen are on slop. Joe is also on slop.

The rest of 'em get to eat this week.

deb


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

Dick won a plasma tv. Danielle won the veto again.

deb


----------



## Knives of Ice (Nov 8, 2006)

thank god. if dick or danielle goes out this early this season is going to suck. dick is the only person like him or hate him so far who has shown he can make this season worth watching and create excitement. IMO


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Blonde Chick = POV Winner

Is that some kind of rule?


----------



## OhioUmpire (Dec 2, 2003)

Danielle and Evil Dick are nominated for eviction.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Something happened in the POV where Jen has to wear a red unitard all the time for the next 2 days and can only take it off to bath...I think.

And Kail and Amber are shackled together for the next 2 days.


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

mwhip said:


> Something happened in the POV where Jen has to wear a red unitard all the time for the next 2 days and can only take it off to bath...I think.
> 
> And Kail and Amber are shackled together for the next 2 days.


Joe also won a slop pass.

deb


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

debtoine said:


> Joe also won a slop pass.
> 
> deb


But do Amber, Kail and Jen get a reward for completing their task? Or do they get punished if they don't?


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

mwhip said:


> But do Amber, Kail and Jen get a reward for completing their task? Or do they get punished if they don't?


That, I don't know.

deb


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

So far Amber and Kail being chained together was for 24 hours and Amber won a dinner date which she took Mike to. Not sure what Kail's reward is though.


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

POV ceremony is over. Danielle took herself off, and Joe went up in her place.

deb


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

debtoine said:


> POV ceremony is over. Danielle took herself off, and Joe went up in her place.
> 
> deb


I hope joe goes


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

debtoine said:


> POV ceremony is over. Danielle took herself off, and Joe went up in her place.
> 
> deb


Joe is soooo gone.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

From what I am hearing 

Joe - Danielle, Zach, Mike, Nick, Amber, Dustin, Jameka
ED - Jessica, Kail 

Eric is who ever America wants out. Even if America vote ED Joe is still the majority.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Wow. I was having a hard time thinking of a way for Dick to stay.

Putting Joe up may have been the only way for Dick to stay.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

I am hoping someone who watches the Live Feed can elaborate on something I saw last night on BB:AD. They ran a craw on the bottom of the screen and one of the titles was "Daniele has heart to heart talk with Kail about her relationship with her Father." Can anyone elaborate what was said? Thanks


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

Try this YouTube video - I haven't watched it yet, but it appears to be what you mentioned....


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Here's a pretty good collection of videos of a conversation between Dustin and Joe that discusses their past. It's basically Joe trying anything to stay in the house.

http://www.towleroad.com/2007/07/big-brother-8-1.html

(some ads on the page may be slightly NSFW)

I hope Joe goes just so I can stop relating to the two of them in the house. It would kill me if a certain ex of mine was in the house and I can't help but feel for both of them. Such an awful situation and what a way to ruin what would be such a cool opportunity.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Nominations are this afternoon right? I'm anxious to see who Dick puts up...even though we all have a good idea.


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

Food comp is over. Sounds like they had to go digging in something to find stuff, but I'm not totally clear.

They won: milk and cereal, juice, hamburger, a bbq dinner (that's all I've heard so far)

They didn't win soda and have been saying it's going to be hard to go a week without.

BB cleaned out everything from the fridge leaving only half and half and condiments, which didn't make any of them happy either.

Also, noms are today, but probably not until later. I think he'll put up Kail and Jen.

deb


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

Jameka won the POV on Saturday and used it today to remove Jen as a nominee.

Nick has gone up in her place, and there has been much arguing as a result. Nick said what bothered him the most about it was a) Daniele knew and didn't tell him, and b) Minutes before the POV meeting, Dustin was hanging out with him in the backyard like they were best buddies, despite the fact that Nick told Dustin that if he was going on the block, he should just tell him straight up.

deb


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Boy that is weird - last I heard he wanted to backdoor Zach. Things change fast in the ole' BB8 house


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

LOVE Nicks' mohawk!! Never would have I thought so - but I do. He looks hawt!

I feel bad for him on this. 1) b/c they finally learned to keep something a secret - poor timing for him, and 2) how can these people want Zach or Kail in sequester more than Nick. I don't understand all the inner-workings of the show (late BB bloomer, here) but aren't they down to where one of those two would end up in that house if Nick goes?


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

The problem with Nick is they have all created a monster out of him that is not actually there. Nick is about a straight forward a person there, but once he outed the Mrs. Robinson alliance, and was being nice with everyone, they all become very suspicous of him. So much so that they are now going to kick him out.

I think they all will feel really stupid when they get out. Nick and Zach have not been in alliance. Nick was telling the truth all the way through, and these people flipped out on their own paranoia.

It is amazing that they may end up kicking Nick out. What a ridiculous move. And it leaves the door open for their alliance to be destroyed.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

So anyone watching the live feeds know about Kail wanting to leave the show?

Seems kind of last minute with her up tonight. Even though she is not going home.

I just got wind that she wants to leave and am looking for more info now.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I was about to come post this here is the DR leak:


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

From what I can gather, Amber went off on Kail about cleaning in the house.

Also Dick got into it with Jen again. Apparently had one of those plastic golf clubs in his hand as well.

Will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## Kylep (Feb 14, 2003)

I don't get this live feed crap. The HOH competition is going on right now, 10 minutes ago Julie says "Go to nbc.com and check out the live feed" and all they have on the live feed is trivia.

Grrr.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Kylep said:


> I don't get this live feed crap. The HOH competition is going on right now, 10 minutes ago Julie says "Go to nbc.com and check out the live feed" and all they have on the live feed is trivia.
> 
> Grrr.


It would be better if you went *CBS.com* 

They have to wait until West Coast gets to see tonight's show before they bring the live feeds back on air.


----------



## Kylep (Feb 14, 2003)

Which-ever, the point is it seems crazy they want people to pay for the live feed when they cut out this much.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

The live feed is not being shown supposedly because the HOH contest has been suspended.

Someone is flying a banner plane over the house:



> We *heart* Nick. Amber & Eric are liars - the LNC is the Nerd Herd.


Supposedly they will restart when the plane leaves or it gets dark.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Feeds back for a second I saw Danielle, Jen and Kail.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I don't get the live feeds.. so I am just reporting rumors. 

I saw this too:



> I just spoke to a production person at Grodner Productions, she spoke to Alison's assistant and called me back. They are having technical problems with the comp. The comp has been halted. When the problems are fixed the comp and the feeds will resume.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

They are back looks like that is all that is left. dick is heckling Jen and Kail.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

oh I missed one Jessica is still there.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

These people are idiots. They had two weeks to get rid of Jen and Kail when they were both nominated!!! And now they are neck to neck in HoH comeptition with them? Like idiots they get rid if Mike and Nick who would have been easily manipulated to go with the herd unlike Jen and Kail who no matter what were going to target Danielle, Dustin, Dick and Eric and they keep them around!!!! 

They soooo deserve to lose HoH and have to watch someone like Kail or Jen win it all.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I think BB is reviewing tape it looks as though Kail might have done an illegal move.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Are you saying she (Kail) won and now they are questioning it? Or are they still up there?

I would SOOOOO love for Jen or Kail to win. If for no other reason than to see ED steam.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

So Jen Kail Danielle and Jessica are left?

Interesting. But Kail is being questioned?


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Jen was DQ'd and Dani promised Kail not to put her so Kail dropped out. Dani is new HoH.


----------



## ScottE22 (Sep 19, 2003)

Now Kail has (supposedly) gotten a free pass. She should shut up and be happy. But watch her do something stupid like try to convince Dani to put up her dad.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

What happened to America's choice to have Eric try to hook up with someone,?


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Someone said Dani has already been talking about using Kail as a pawn. 

I voted for Eric to try and get Dick nominated. I hope Dick wins. I would love to see Eric have to try and convince Danielle that Dick needs to go.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

mwhip said:


> Jen was DQ'd and Dani promised Kail not to put her so Kail dropped out. Dani is new HoH.


boooooo. danielle is creepy.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Well ED saw the banner plane and he already told Danielle that they need to talk about it.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

marksman said:


> I don't get the live feeds.. so I am just reporting rumors.
> 
> I saw this too:


Posts such as that are always BS. Worse yet is how it spreads from board to board as fact. Honestly, calling up Grodner Productions at 8pm Thurs night to get an inside scoop and go back and post it on the internet?


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)




----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

The speculation is making it around that Eric was the odd vote this week and last, thanks to the banner. Some are uncertain but Dick and Dani are certain since they both trust that each other voted to evict Eric.

Dick and Dani were talking in HOH by themselves. The plan is to backdoor Eric, now that they have realized he is behind the votes.

"We can't trust Kail at all, she has thrown everyone under the bus."
"At least with Jen we know where she is coming from."

Dick is going completely off on Eric in private with Dani.

They are going to backdoor Eric. To ensure they have the votes to get rid of Eric they are going to get Jen in on it. Nominate Jen and Kail. Then pull her off after POV is used to put up Eric. Be like "We caught onto you. We are even pulling Jen off to make sure you are going home." Nobody will vote against Kail and Eric will go home.

They talked about what great TV it will make if Dick or Dani would win POV and take Jen off.

Chilltown survives again!


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Wow. I'm really torn about this development. I want Jen (and even poor Kail) to stay, and I want Eric to go. And I think it's hilarious that the LNC finds themselves linked to the Nerd Herd. But, it all seems to disturb my sense of fair play. Eric has gone from being in a very strong position, to a very weak one. I guess he'll be desperate to play for POV this week.

As for Daniele winning HOH, that's not a surprise. She weighs about 90 pounds, and wouldn't have to work too hard to hold herself up--much like Erica last year.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

Jess just told Eric about the plan to get rid of him. She is screwed if this if discovered. Jess was the only one told that Eric was going up.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

How can there be a plan to get rid of Eric, if no one knows about it?


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

It takes four votes. Dick and they thought jess would be in, that is two, and they tell/cut the deal with Jen to make three. And then just one more, probably Zach. They also feel Jameka and someone else were brought up as people they didn't think would vote against Kail.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

So, there's math involved? No wonder...


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Someone remind me who the Nerd Herd were?


----------



## montag (Mar 10, 2001)

SnakeEyes said:


> It takes four votes. Dick/Dani is two and they thought jess would be in, that is three, and they tell/cut the deal with Jen to make four. Nobody else has to know.


HOH doesn't vote.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

That's BS. Amber's name was up there too? Why not go after Amber. What automatically makes them assume Eric. Amber could've easily been the second vote to evicted Kail because she might not have had the heart to evict Nick.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

montag said:


> HOH doesn't vote.


Yeah, that's why Dick is working on Jameka. You should have seen him sucking up to her. He was all "you're cool, I love you, I think it's cool that you're so religious, I'm going to come to DC/Maryland to visit you when this is over." It was disgusting. I doubt seriously it had any effect on her though. She's going to vote the way she wants.

(Oh by the way, you should have seen the look on Jameka's face when Dick said he'd come visit her in MD! Heh-heh, that would rock her world! )


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

montag said:


> HOH doesn't vote.


Yeah I went back and edited my post. Forgot they were talking about Zach, Jameka, and someone else saying they wouldn't vote against Kail.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I have to wonder now if the producers would tip Eric off that they he is being conspired against?


----------



## montag (Mar 10, 2001)

Cainebj said:


> I have to wonder now if the producers would tip Eric off that they he is being conspired against?


It appears that Jessica already did.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

montag said:


> It appears that Jessica already did.


Do banners usually have this big of an effect on the game? I only started watching BB closely last year.


----------



## montag (Mar 10, 2001)

It's BS that a banner can have such a significant effect on the game. I know they've always been a presence since the second or third season but it really takes away from the game.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Ever since the 3rd season if there's a banner, the producers make them all go inside until it goes away. But because they were all outside during a competition, that was more difficult to do. 

I think it's horrible since it destroys the entire gameplay isolation. It could have seriously destroyed Eric's (and America's) chance in the house.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

DancnDude said:


> Ever since the 3rd season if there's a banner, the producers make them all go inside until it goes away. But because they were all outside during a competition, that was more difficult to do.
> 
> I think it's horrible since it destroys the entire gameplay isolation. It could have seriously destroyed Eric's (and America's) chance in the house.


"America's Player" is the stupidest twist yet...

If he were really "America's Player", they (BB) would be giving him exclusive access to key conversations that were going on in the house without his knowledge. Instead, we get to see what the producers want us to see, and then based on that, we're supposed to influence Eric.

This year's "2nd twist" couldn't be any dumber...


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

unicorngoddess said:


> That's BS. Amber's name was up there too? Why not go after Amber. What automatically makes them assume Eric. Amber could've easily been the second vote to evicted Kail because she might not have had the heart to evict Nick.


Beyond the votes, they believe eric is the one who pushed for both Mike and Nick to go home. That is where Eric screwed up. Not only did he bertray his alliance but he betrayed his duty as America's Player. While he was tasked to get rid of Kail, both times he ended up beingthe person who essentially pushed the Mike and Nick exits from the house. Dick realized this along with the Kail noms. Which makes him think Eric is triple shady.

Which he essentially is.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

DancnDude said:


> "Ever since the 3rd season if there's a banner, the producers make them all go inside until it goes away. But because they were all outside during a competition, that was more difficult to do.
> 
> I think it's horrible since it destroys the entire gameplay isolation. It could have seriously destroyed Eric's (and America's) chance in the house.


Maybe BB is responsible for the banners, in an effort to stir s**t up in the house?


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Wow this just sucks. I thought Eric had the choice of doing the tasks and voting the way America wants? And for every tasks he would get $5k. 

If he knew everyone was voting for Mike and Nick why didn't he just not go along with America's vote? I think he would actually be a good player if he did not have these stupid tasks. Kudos to Jess for telling him.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

mwhip said:


> Wow this just sucks. I thought Eric had the choice of doing the tasks and voting the way America wants? And for every tasks he would get $5k.
> 
> If he knew everyone was voting for Mike and Nick why didn't he just not go along with America's vote? I think he would actually be a good player if he did not have these stupid tasks. Kudos to Jess for telling him.


Eric has to accumulate tasks to get the money. For every five tasks he completes he gets $10k. I really hope he can turn things around for himself. Its too soon to get out America's player. I know a lot of people think its a waste, but I think once the house gets smaller it could really get a lot better.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

unicorngoddess said:


> Eric has to accumulate tasks to get the money. For every five tasks he completes he gets $10k. I really hope he can turn things around for himself. Its too soon to get out America's player. I know a lot of people think its a waste, but I think once the house gets smaller it could really get a lot better.


I agree with MK...the tasks they give him are dumb and they really should give him inside info. If they did so I think they should not make him eligible for the grand prize only the money he can accumulate from the tasks.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I think he has to go with the vote. The whole thing is a sham now though, because he is not even doing it.

As Dick and Danielle rightfully point out, and as he takes total responsibility he is essentially the one who fought for Nick to go. Yet he was supposed to be fighting for Kail to go. I think Eric changed his gameplan when the BB Producers seemingly changed the rules on him. IE making it so the people he gets nominated can't be removed with POV etc. So I think he realized it is a waste of time to actually spend too much energy on these stupid tasks.

At the same time though, he is putting himself in a mess. 

Personally I am always going to vote for whatever makes his life the most uncomfortable, because I feel he has screwed the pooch. Knowing who America wants nominated or evicted every week is pretty quality information and he doesn't utilize it properly.

I am glad I voted for Dick for the Nominations. I hope he has to campaign Danielle to get rid of Dick.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

mwhip said:


> I agree with MK...the tasks they give him are dumb and they really should give him inside info. If they did so I think they should not make him eligible for the grand prize only the money he can accumulate from the tasks.


There was already a show like that...it was called The Mole and it RULED!


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

What I want to know is, if Eric gets voted out, will they replace America's Player. It seems like the voting process is probably good for CBS since it pulls a lot of people to their website and thus provides good advertising oppurtunity. So, if Eric does leave, why not throw in another twist. You can't risk asking a player already in the house to take over the role...what if they refuse and then tell everyone in the house??? So this might be a good chance to bring back an evicted house guest. Just imagine Joe coming back into the house as America's player...


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> "America's Player" is the stupidest twist yet...
> 
> If he were really "America's Player", they (BB) would be giving him exclusive access to key conversations that were going on in the house without his knowledge. Instead, we get to see what the producers want us to see, and then based on that, we're supposed to influence Eric.
> 
> This year's "2nd twist" couldn't be any dumber...


I disagree. I think it's a great twist. I only wish they'd allow us to see the votes being accumulated so that we know what we picked before Eric does.

We're influenced by the production, but at the same time, Eric being forced to vote a certain way is having a very large impact on the house. I think Eric is doing a great job with it, too. Until now, that is. I can't believe a banner is going to ruin his game.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

All I know is that if they get Eric out that is 3 weeks they had the opportunity to take care of Kail and Jen and didn't. Those are the things that will bite you in the ass.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Oh and the worst thing of all? If Eric goes home and they reveal he was AP to the house Dick is going to take credit for outing him. When all along it was a stupid banner that Dick read.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

I don't understand this whole thing with Dani and Dick thinking Eric is betraying them somehow by being the mastermind behind Mike and Nick's eviction. Maybe it's just me, but after Eric recieved America's vote, it seems to me like he's been pushing for Kail's eviction two weeks in a row. Eric seems smart, can't he do something to smooth this over???


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

I think the producers screwed up with how they handled Eric's votes. His task was to get a certain person evicted. If he was unable to do so, they shouldn't have saddled him with a vote against that person. IT totally screws him.

Instead, they should have made it so that Eric could pick who to vote for OR say "I want to go with the majority" and lump his vote in with the majority unless his would be the tiebreaker to send his AP target home. That way he can actually play the game and not get hung out to dry by America.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

JETarpon said:


> I think the producers screwed up with how they handled Eric's votes. His task was to get a certain person evicted. If he was unable to do so, they shouldn't have saddled him with a vote against that person. IT totally screws him.
> 
> Instead, they should have made it so that Eric could pick who to vote for OR say "I want to go with the majority" and lump his vote in with the majority unless his would be the tiebreaker to send his AP target home. That way he can actually play the game and not get hung out to dry by America.


Problem is it doesn't work if the AP is being a skeezy freak like Eric is.

Eric convinced everyone else to vote for Nick. Dick, Danielle, and Amber did not necessarily want Nick to go. Jessica hates Kail and would have loved to vote for her.

This whole deal has not been unfair to Eric. What is unfair is to us who are voting, and he is just blowing it off.

I am positive Eric could have easily gotten Kail evicted either of the last two weeks. And that is what he was supposed to try and do. It would not have been even a challenge this last week. Instead though, he was threatened by Nick in the house so he made it his goal to get rid of Nick. It made no sense. Like I said, the only reason most of those people voted Nick out was because Eric campaigned so hard to get him out.

Anyways, seems like Danielle is working on Nominations now. I suspect it will be Jen and Kail. That is what Danielle told the LNC in a meeting today. She also told Kail. She told the LNC that if someone got POV and used it she would put up Zach, and vote out the girl left. She told Kail, that she would put up someone else, and they would go home and not her.

She told her Dad, that she wants to backdoor Eric.

Which still doesn't make sense, because I don't see them getting the numbers to do that.

Although Zach has essentially sworn his allegiance to Danielle and Dick.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

For the 3rd week in a row it is Kail and Jen nominated!!! I predict for the 3rd week in a row neither Kail or Jen will go home.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

mwhip said:


> For the 3rd week in a row it is Kail and Jen nominated!!! I predict for the 3rd week in a row neither Kail or Jen will go home.


I second that prediction. It is pretty funny at this point.

I hope Dick goes home before Jen and Kail. I just think that would be so amusing.


----------



## ScottE22 (Sep 19, 2003)

Not that it means anything at all, but didn't Dani promise Jen (or was it Kail?) that if she let her win HoH she'd be safe?


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

ScottE22 said:


> Not that it means anything at all, but didn't Dani promise Jen (or was it Kail?) that if she let her win HoH she'd be safe?


Yes but then Kail offered herself as a pawn to get Jen out. Plan at this point is to get out Jen if Jen wins POV and takes herself off then Dani will probably put up Zach but could put up Eric. If Kail wins POV same thing but Kail is also saying she might take Jen off and Dani said that would cancel their agreement and they would vote her out.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

No. The target is to backdoor Eric, for being vote #2 in the last two evictions. Dani has said that Kail is safe no matter what. If Kail pulls off Jen, it's ok. They are going to take Jen off and pit Eric up.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Do they have the votes to get rid of Eric?


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Do they have the votes to get rid of Eric?


No. Jen or Kail will go home. Then the LNC will target Dick and Dani. Eric is even planning a "you don't have the votes, idiots!" speech for the POV ceremony.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

SnakeEyes said:


> No. The target is to backdoor Eric, for being vote #2 in the last two evictions. Dani has said that Kail is safe no matter what. If Kail pulls off Jen, it's ok. They are going to take Jen off and pit Eric up.


If Kail were to do something that stupid, she should go home. You never leave yourself on the block (Marcelles are you listening!) I agree that any plan to backdoor Eric is risky at best. I think the LNC (minus D/D) are fairly solid and D/D may not have the votes to get rid of Eric.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Fool Me Twice said:


> No. Jen or Kail will go home. Then the LNC will target Dick and Dani. Eric is even planning a "you don't have the votes, idiots!" speech for the POV ceremony.


Yeah I saw them say that, and I think while it sounds good now it would be a mistake in practice.

Evict the opposite in silence. Don't give them an extra couple days to work on things. It puts Eric at risk. If you go off in the POV who knows who that will offend to the point of changing their vote. With the likes of Jameka and Amber in your alliance you can't take any chances as to what crazy thing will change their mind.

It sounds fun and all that, but I think it would be a mistake. Just accept the POV graciously, and let the shock be when the votes come.

Not to mention it unnecessarily outs Jessica pre-maturely and puts her as a target for Dick's attitude an extra few days.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Jen wins POV!

Goodbye Kail. You're a nice girl, but you suck at this game.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Jen wins POV!
> 
> Goodbye Kail. You're a nice girl, but you suck at this game.


Haha very nice.

Sounds like Jen and Dick were involved in another roe before POV as well.

Dick and Daniel's plan is going to burn that is why Dick changed his tune today and said Kail had to go. He realized his plan would not work to backdoor Eric.

So it will be interesting to see who they put up. I suspect he will try to convince Dani to put up Zach to save face and pretend like their coup never took place.

Doesn't matter, as I suspect Dick is very close to being kicked out of the house anyways.

Jen will have been taken off the block 3 weeks in a row. That is pretty good.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Jen is a threat as long as she keeps winning pov, if it twas me i'd keep on putting her up.


----------



## ahartman (Dec 28, 2001)

appleye1 said:


> Yeah, that's why Dick is working on Jameka...[snip]... It was disgusting. I doubt seriously it had any effect on her though. She's going to vote the way *GOD* wants.


Fixed your post


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Dick is such a poser. He stormed around all day yesterday talking about how he was going to call Eric out at Dinner. Dinner came and went, the entire night came and went and he did or said nothing.

The alliance of 5 is stronger then ever. I see Kail going home this week unless Daniele puts up Zach, and then either Dick or Daniele go home next week.

It was a dumb strategy to have a backdoor plan with no way to actually backdoor the person.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I love that Dick and Danielle are on an island and don't even realize it. Next week someone is going to put up ED and unless Danielle is up to she is going to have to make a hard choice.


----------



## jerrye25 (Jun 9, 2002)

marksman said:


> It was a dumb strategy to have a backdoor plan with no way to actually backdoor the person.


Not only that, they spent a lot of their energy attempting to turn Jessica. She's the one who's been closest to Eric.

Don't get me wrong, she started to believe them them but it seems like before the end of the night Dustin and Eric convinced her otherwise. I gotta give some credit to Dustin, he has been completely on Eric's side through this whole thing and he's done some hard campaigning to show it.

I'm still concerned that the eviction is still four days away and who knows what can happen between now and then.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I think once Jessica and Dustin hear about AP they will not hold it against Eric like Dick or Danielle will. Everything America is voting for Eric to do is pretty innocuous and not affecting the game as much as Dick thinks it is. Who cares Kail got two votes two weeks in a row they still got the people out they wanted.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

jerrye25 said:


> Not only that, they spent a lot of their energy attempting to turn Jessica. She's the one who's been closest to Eric.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, she started to believe them them but it seems like before the end of the night Dustin and Eric convinced her otherwise. I gotta give some credit to Dustin, he has been completely on Eric's side through this whole thing and he's done some hard campaigning to show it.
> 
> I'm still concerned that the eviction is still four days away and who knows what can happen between now and then.


I say that since Dustin has been totally loyal to Eric, we should have Eric campaign to get him out! That would shake things up!


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

If Dani is looking for a fourth vote to save Kail, then she'll find it with Eric once he starts campaigning to get rid of America's choice. As long as America doesn't choose Dick or Zach, she'll be in good shape. Unless he chooses to ignore America's choice, of course.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I agree Mwhip. If they found out Eric lied to them about those votes because he was just playing the game, they would be pissed at him. In the context of what happened, I doubt they will mind it all. They would have done the same thing if they had been put into that position.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Well, if Eric is put up, that means America doesn't get a vote this week since nominees don't get to vote.

My head actually hurts trying to figure out Dick and Danielle's reasoning to backdoor Eric. They must be horrible at math.

Bottom line is, they need to get Kail out this week. I know not many of them really like Zach, but he hasn't proved to be much of a threat. The next HOH comp could very well be one of those observation quizes...and I bet that's probably a comp Kail is ready for. She may be beaten down emotionally in the house and fail at physical comps, but if they keep Kail this week and the comp turns out to be brains rather than bronze, then you can say bye-bye to either Dick or Danielle for sure.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Well Dick was putting the math together last night because he is not sure they have Jameka and Jess. Which Jameka and Jess were talking last night and they do not really trust Eric but they trust Dick and Danielle less so they are sticking with Eric at least for now. Oh and Dustin went to Danielle last night and told her she does not have the numbers and that if she wants to save face she needs to put up her dad. It was a very bold move. 

Right now if Eric goes up this is how the vote looks:

Kail - Jess, Jam, Dustin, Amber
Eric - Zach, Dick, Jen


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

unicorngoddess said:


> Well, if Eric is put up, that means America doesn't get a vote this week since nominees don't get to vote.
> 
> My head actually hurts trying to figure out Dick and Danielle's reasoning to backdoor Eric. They must be horrible at math.
> 
> Bottom line is, they need to get Kail out this week. I know not many of them really like Zach, but he hasn't proved to be much of a threat. The next HOH comp could very well be one of those observation quizes...and I bet that's probably a comp Kail is ready for. She may be beaten down emotionally in the house and fail at physical comps, but if they keep Kail this week and the comp turns out to be brains rather than bronze, then you can say bye-bye to either Dick or Danielle for sure.


The thing is, at this point, D&D only potential alliance members are Kail & Jen. There actions this week have complete alieniated the LNC and D&D are huge targets next week. If Kail should survive the vote (doubtful) and and she wins HOH, I think she is actually unlikely to put up D&D next week, shocking as it is. She needs alliances and D&D (along with Jen) are her best hope.


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

The banner writer was right -- the LNC really is this year's Nerd Herd.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

I've heard Danielle say a couple times she has no place to live when she gets out of the house, does anyone no why? Is she planning to leave her boyfriend.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

JFriday said:


> I've heard Danielle say a couple times she has no place to live when she gets out of the house, does anyone no why? Is she planning to leave her boyfriend.


She is referring to her BF being pissed and not knowing if he will let her back in their house.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

I wouldn't.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

I would have to imagine that when you're in a non-commited relationship such as Danielle and her boyfriend, they would have to go over the possibility of an in house showmance. They need to lay all their cards out on the table before entering the house. There's no way to say for absolutely sure that you won't hook up with someone in the house. So I would say any boyfriend/girlfriend relationships need to go on hold before going in the house. You're either going to come out of the house fully commited to your relationship or you might be ready to re-evaluate where you stand.


----------



## DeeDee (Jun 19, 2005)

JFriday said:


> I've heard Danielle say a couple times she has no place to live when she gets out of the house, does anyone no why? Is she planning to leave her boyfriend.


Perhaps something was written in her HoH letter?


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

unicorngoddess said:


> I would have to imagine that when you're in a non-commited relationship such as Danielle and her boyfriend, they would have to go over the possibility of an in house showmance. They need to lay all their cards out on the table before entering the house. There's no way to say for absolutely sure that you won't hook up with someone in the house. So I would say any boyfriend/girlfriend relationships need to go on hold before going in the house. You're either going to come out of the house fully commited to your relationship or you might be ready to re-evaluate where you stand.


Bull. If you are in a relationship, why should a few months apart mean that things need to be put ion hold? If someone can't be faithful after a short separation from there SO then they need to completely re-evaluate their relationship BEFORE checking into someone else. People shouldn't move into someone's home whom they cannot be committed to.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

unicorngoddess said:


> I would have to imagine that when you're in a non-commited relationship such as Danielle and her boyfriend, they would have to go over the possibility of an in house showmance. They need to lay all their cards out on the table before entering the house. There's no way to say for absolutely sure that you won't hook up with someone in the house. So I would say any boyfriend/girlfriend relationships need to go on hold before going in the house. You're either going to come out of the house fully commited to your relationship or you might be ready to re-evaluate where you stand.


I would call a 2 year relationship where you live together a committed relationship. He has every right to be pissed she never told him she was going to cheat on him in the house. and yes I consider "sleeping" with someone who likes you cheating to me it is still intimate and therefore cheating.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

mwhip said:


> I would call a 2 year relationship where you live together a committed relationship. He has every right to be pissed she never told him she was going to cheat on him in the house. and yes I consider "sleeping" with someone who likes you cheating to me it is still intimate and therefore cheating.


Right on! :up:


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Shaunnick said:


> Bull. If you are in a relationship, why should a few months apart mean that things need to be put ion hold? If someone can't be faithful after a short separation from there SO then they need to completely re-evaluate their relationship BEFORE checking into someone else. People shouldn't move into someone's home whom they cannot be committed to.


They SHOULDN'T but it happens all the time. When I say "committed relationship" I'm talking about someone that's either engaged or married already. People make the decision to move in together all the time, and sometimes its done for the wrong reason. All I know is, as a wife (and mother) I couldn't leave my family for up to 3 months. I know there are married people that go into the house, but when you go in married I think other HGs respect that and won't be hitting on you. And if you're a younge, attractive single person going into the house, you and your partner need to at least consider the possibility that something might happen. Seriuosly, how many HGs have we seen season after season that said they had a SO on the outside but ended up in a showmance anyway??? All I'm saying is there should be a long talk that happens between the HG and SO BEFORE going into the house so they're prepared to face whatever happens afterwards. You'll either come out and realize you can't live without your partner or you come out feeling all confused and not sure what you want out of the relationship anymore.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

DeeDee said:


> Perhaps something was written in her HoH letter?


She said it prior to her winning HOH.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

mwhip said:


> I would call a 2 year relationship where you live together a committed relationship. He has every right to be pissed she never told him she was going to cheat on him in the house. and yes I consider "sleeping" with someone who likes you cheating to me it is still intimate and therefore cheating.


But remember, the HGs HAD to share beds from the first episode. I REALLY think Danielle did a decent job of continually letting Nick know they weren't going to have a relationship. Were her and Nick seen coupled up, huddling in corners whispering to each other, sure. But that's gameplay to me. That's not cheating. The whole point of this game requires you to be confined with a dozen other strangers...if you can't get close to someone, you're not gonna win. Was it maybe a bad judgement call for her to allign herself with Nick? Maybe. But maybe she just feels more comfortable with a male ally than a female one (I WOULD!) Danielle was in tears practically every night when Nick was in the house because she felt bad that Nick had feelings for her and she couldn't return them. To me, that sounds like she's confirming her commitment to her boyfriend, not cheating.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Huddling in corners is different than cuddling in bed and kissing.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

unicorngoddess said:


> And if you're a younge, attractive single person going into the house, you and your partner need to at least consider the possibility that something might happen.


That statement seems contradictory to me somehow.  

Listen, I don't disagree that it should be discussed before they go into the house.

But I am human, just like our HG and their SO. And I already know how that conversation went:

SO: Now I have your word, you aren't going to hook up with anybody, right?

HG: Ahhh, sweetie, you know I love you, I could never hurt you like that.

SO: Yeah I know, but I have watched BB before, and I know all about showmances.

HG: Don't worry, baby, I love you ever so much! Oh! BB is here to pick me up! Gotta go!

SO: Ahhh, I so happy I am with So-and-so, they would never hurt me.

/End Scene

Come on, you know as well as I do that the conversation between the two was somewhere in that area of topic before she left.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

JFriday said:


> Huddling in corners is different than cuddling in bed and kissing.


The kissing is all assumed though. Nobody SAW them kissing. People are assuming WAY too much...and we know what they say about assume. Point is, none of us are in the house. And even with the live feeds, we see what the producers are wanting us to see. We don't have the right to make any assumptions between Danielle's relationship with her boyfriend or her relationship with Nick. You may call sleeping in bed with someone an obvious sign of cheating but maybe Danielle and her boyfriend sat down and made boundries of what he would consider okay gameplay for her, stuff that he would be understanding if he saw happen while she was in the house. Danielle never backed down to her commitment to her boyfriend but yet she's getting slammed for the way she's treating him. The only person who has the right to say that she's treating him badly is Danielle's boyfriend himself.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

unicorngoddess said:


> But remember, the HGs HAD to share beds from the first episode. I REALLY think Danielle did a decent job of continually letting Nick know they weren't going to have a relationship. Were her and Nick seen coupled up, huddling in corners whispering to each other, sure. But that's gameplay to me. That's not cheating. The whole point of this game requires you to be confined with a dozen other strangers...if you can't get close to someone, you're not gonna win. Was it maybe a bad judgement call for her to allign herself with Nick? Maybe. But maybe she just feels more comfortable with a male ally than a female one (I WOULD!) Danielle was in tears practically every night when Nick was in the house because she felt bad that Nick had feelings for her and she couldn't return them. To me, that sounds like she's confirming her commitment to her boyfriend, not cheating.


I have no confirmation that there was any kissing but there is tons of video of Nick sleeping on the floor next to Danielle then after everyone was asleep he would crawl into her bed. Now they always had the cover over their heads and they were moving around so I think there was definitely cuddling and spooning.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I distinctly remember HEARING them kissing.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

marksman said:


> I distinctly remember HEARING them kissing.


There is a video of them under the covers and Nick says to Dani "I have wanted to kiss you all day" and Dani says "me too" and then you hear kissing "noises".


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

unicorngoddess said:


> maybe Danielle and her boyfriend sat down and made boundries of what he would consider okay gameplay for her, stuff that he would be understanding if he saw happen while she was in the house. Danielle never backed down to her commitment to her boyfriend but yet she's getting slammed for the way she's treating him. The only person who has the right to say that she's treating him badly is Danielle's boyfriend himself.


I saw and heard them both say they wanted to kiss each other, then put the covers over there heads and heard a kiss. Not a real stretch to assume they kissed. You saw or heard nothing of what Danielle and her boyfriend said prior to going in the house. Your assumption is alot bigger than mine. But I guess it's ok for you to assume and no one else.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

JFriday said:


> I saw and heard them both say they wanted to kiss each other, then put the covers over there heads and heard a kiss. Not a real stretch to assume they kissed. You saw or heard nothing of what Danielle and her boyfriend said prior to going in the house. Your assumption is alot bigger than mine. But I guess it's ok for you to assume and no one else.


You can assume whatever you want and believe that they were doing whatever under the covers. But does your personal assumption give you or anyone the right to personally attack someone you have no first-hand knowledge about??? Sure I can assume that her boyfriend is okay with some of this game play to a certain extent. And, you're right, that is MY assumption that they would talk about these things before going into the house. But to assume that someone must be a horrible person because of a relationship that was formed in the house and things that may or may not have actually happened isn't right. The only person who can really decide whether or not Danielle crossed the line is her boyfriend.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

I'm confused are we allowed to assume or not? Please let me know your rules. You've contridicted yourself in your last 2 posts.

From what I've seen she's crossed the line for someone that's living with someone else. No wonder she says she has no place to live after the show. She knows what she's done is wrong.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Not my forum. Not my rules. Free world. Do what you will. I never said you COULDN'T assume. What I said was its not right to judge her relationship with her boyfriend.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

unicorngoddess said:


> Not my forum. Not my rules. Free world. Do what you will. I never said you COULDN'T assume. What I said was its not right to judge her relationship with her boyfriend.


I think the interview her BF gave to CBS was very telling. He did not look happy at all. I almost expected him to go on their and say "we talked about this and she was going to do what was necessary to win". Instead he just looked really sad and mad.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

POV meeting going on right now


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

oooooo - do tell us who she puts up


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Eric is up


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

mwhip said:


> Eric is up


+1


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

+2 I hate him even more then Dick.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

No! I didn't want Eric up. I, for one, am hoping this means that Kail is finally going.


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

ufo4sale said:


> +2 I hate him even more then Dick.


+3!


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I doubt Eric is going home.

Of course it depends if AmberHitler flips out and votes him out.

Twice today Amber has bashed New York people and jewish people for being money grubbing, and cheap. Also mentioned her Mom told her how to identify a jew by the hook in their nose.

I am a bit surprised good Christian Jameka is just hmmm mmm this information now for the second time today.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

mwhip said:


> There is a video of them under the covers and Nick says to Dani "I have wanted to kiss you all day" and Dani says "me too" and then you hear kissing "noises".


Yeah... 'cause there's NEVER been a producer or editor that take things out of context, or add/delete/modify/edit soundbites.

Ever.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

OMG. what is wrong with danielle??? She can't keep a secret to save her life! She's up in the HOH room right now alone with Kail and Jen just blabbing all the secrets of her alliance and stuff. And Jen even sat there and told her, you need to stop because no one's going to trust you. She said her problem was every secret she finds out she tells her dad and her dad ends up telling everyone. Then Danielle was like, yeah, I know: So Kail, let me tell you a secret about what Eric said about you. 

WTF?

She'll be out before Dick I'm sure.

And apparently its confirmed. Some HGs really suck at math...no wonder their backdoor plan is going to fail.

Kail: This was back in 2002, so it was 6 years ago.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Her dad did the same thing last night or was it Sunday night. I guess they are in a race on how goes out next.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> Yeah... 'cause there's NEVER been a producer or editor that take things out of context, or add/delete/modify/edit soundbites.
> 
> Ever.


True, but this show really keeps the producers honest. There are hundreds (thousands?) of people watching Live and we would certainly hear if the show significantly changed what happened.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

unicorngoddess said:


> OMG. what is wrong with danielle??? She can't keep a secret to save her life! She's up in the HOH room right now alone with Kail and Jen just blabbing all the secrets of her alliance and stuff.


She doesn't have an alliance anymore (other than Dick); and if she does, it's with Jen and Kail now, not with the LNC.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Fool Me Twice said:


> She doesn't have an alliance anymore (other than Dick); and if she does, it's with Jen and Kail now, not with the LNC.


Well, whether its still her alliance or not isn't the issue, the issue is she's showing EVERYONE that she can't keep a secret. And Jen called her out on it and she still proceeded to tell Kail a secret. That's not going to make her look good to ANYONE in the house.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

The thing that bothered me most about Dani and her relationship was that she DOUBTED it. She cried over how hard this game was and she didn't know what she was feeling and all that. If I were the boyfriend, I would be livid about that. Even if they did have a pre-show "do's and don't's" discussion, here she is revealing (somewhat privately, ie, not in front of Nick) that she has doubts about her relationship. I don't think I can chalk that up to editing.


----------



## TivoFan (Feb 22, 2000)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> Yeah... 'cause there's NEVER been a producer or editor that take things out of context, or add/delete/modify/edit soundbites.
> 
> Ever.


Okay... granted that things can be taken out of context. But how often does BB modify scenes to make it look like something has happened when it hasn't? I can't recall many instances of that over all the episodes. They've been pretty good at showing unaltered clips as far as I know.

I'm puzzled by your reaction. They show a scene on TV which gives the appearance that they kissed, including
1) them under the covers
2) Nick and Danielle talking about kissing
3) a kissing noise

The obvious reaction is "they kissed". Your reaction is "It's fake". In the absence of any better knowledge why are you assuming that they didn't kiss? All the evidence suggests they did, their actions in other situations suggest they did (for example Danielle worrying about still being welcomed back into her apartment), and we have no evidence that they didn't.


----------



## ced6 (Jul 30, 2003)

martinp13 said:


> The thing that bothered me most about Dani and her relationship was that she DOUBTED it. She cried over how hard this game was and she didn't know what she was feeling and all that. If I were the boyfriend, I would be livid about that. Even if they did have a pre-show "do's and don't's" discussion, here she is revealing (somewhat privately, ie, not in front of Nick) that she has doubts about her relationship. I don't think I can chalk that up to editing.


Well, to be fair, she is only 20 and she's been with the guy for 2.5 years. So I can't exactly blame her for being unsure if she wants to live the rest of her life in a relationship that she started at 17.

I do agree with you, though, that it's unfortunate that she has to go through this on national television.


----------



## DeeDee (Jun 19, 2005)

ced6 said:


> Well, to be fair, she is only 20 and she's been with the guy for 2.5 years. So I can't exactly blame her for being unsure if she wants to live the rest of her life in a relationship that she started at 17.
> 
> I do agree with you, though, that it's unfortunate that she has to go through this on national television.


Danielle is actually 25, she told people in the house she was 20 as part of her strategy. Not sure why though.


----------



## kleinman (Oct 6, 2003)

DeeDee said:


> Danielle is actually 25, she told people in the house she was 20 as part of her strategy. Not sure why though.


I think you've got that flipped. She told people she was 25, but is actually 20. When her dad first walked in she made sure to tell him to the side that she'd lied about her age and not to out her.

Someone even mentioned her inability to drink might cause people to wonder.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

ced6 said:


> I do agree with you, though, that it's unfortunate that she has to go through this on national television.


Um, it's "unfortunate" that she signed up for a reality show where you're guaranteed to go thru an emotional wringer.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

She told everyone she was 21. Only Nick and Dick know that she's really only 20 as far as I know. She thought if people knew the truth they might target her since you have to be 21 to apply to be on the show.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Danielle is 20. Her birthday is coming up in a few weeks and she will be 21.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

going to be an interesting vote tomorrow night. Jameka, Amber and Jessica all keep flip flopping constantly. I have no idea what they are going to do.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Dustin is trying to convince everyone that even though Eric might not be able to be trusted, they do need him for the numbers...which is true. They need everyone on thier side that they can get. And with Dick and Danielle teaming up with Jen and Kail it would really be in the LNC-5's best interest to vote out Kail. That would leave the LNC minus 1 and then Jen, Kail, Dick and Danile will be able to out number them in the next week...especially if they can get Zach on their side.


----------



## packerfan (Jan 8, 2002)

DeeDee said:


> Danielle is actually 25, she told people in the house she was 20 as part of her strategy. Not sure why though.


I believe she is 20 and she told everyone she was 21 even though she still had a month to go before her birthday.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I would just like to know that Jen is putting her "Operation Estrogen" plan in full effect.

For anyone not following along closely, Jen is potentially undertaking one of the strongest plays in the history of Big Brother.

As it sets up right now, it looks like Eric is set to go home. With Dustin and Dick soon to follow.

Leaving the Final 7 being the 6 woman and Zach. Zach will be the next out, with 6 woman in the final 6, all in Jen's control.

She has managed to create enough doubt and distrust about Eric that it looks like he very well could go and Kail could stay. Dick and Daniele screamed and whined for days, and did not accomplish what Jen did in a few short sessions. Some think Jen is their puppet, but that is not it at all. She is using them.

As it stands right now for "Operation Estrogen", she will get Eric (boy) out of the house, and save Kail (girl). At the same time Dick (boy) will pound his chest and take all the credit. From there it will be easy to get Dick and Dustin the next two weeks, as they both want each other out. So you are almost guaranteed one of them goes next week. Then you work on the other one and Zach.

I suspect Jen has wanted to do this for a long time, but she finally found her opportunity. She has managed to take over these pliable and gullible women where none of the guys who tried could actually finish the job. The only sticking point right now is Daniele, but she will fall totally in line once her Dad is out. That is why I would not be surprised to see him go next.

If they have a double eviction they could have Dick and Dustin out in a period of a few days.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

marksman said:


> I would just like to know that Jen is putting her "Operation Estrogen" plan in full effect.
> 
> For anyone not following along closely, Jen is potentially undertaking one of the strongest plays in the history of Big Brother.
> 
> ...


If this goest through as planned. :up: :up: :up:


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

The problem with Jen's plan is Jessica and Jamika STILL aren't sure how they're voting...or if they are sure, they aren't letting on to either side. They may not trust Eric but they know they need him. As of last night, Dustin had Jessica convinced that they needed to keep Eric in because of the numbers.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Big blowup in the house. Amber went off on Eric I guess she told him something personal and confidential and he told Dick that he was going to use it against her. She got mad went off on him and now it looks like he is leaving.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Yep...looks like Eric just secured his ticket home. It seems like the secret had something to do with Amber's abortion while she was on drugs. Apparently she only told a handful of people about her past with drugs and the abortion(s) and Eric told Dick..and apparently Dick was being Dick about it.


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

That Amber ...what a frikkin prize.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Weird. Looks like Eric is staying again. I just checked Jokers to see what I missed overnight, and it seems that the LNC has decided to keep Eric after all. There's also a conspiracy theory about BB helping America's Player stay in the game.

One poster wrote this:



> Vote is dead set against Eric.
> 
> Amber, Dustin, Jameka get called into the DR late at night (separately).
> 
> ...


I don't know how true this series of events is, and don't have the time to find out this morning, but it looks like Eric is definitely staying.


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

The way the people in this house flip-flop back and forth and then all wind up following each other at the end, you won't know who is definitely going home until late this afternoon.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Someone else raised the possibility that Amber will be removed from the game tomorrow for making anti-semitic remarks. I wonder if that would keep the person who would have been evicted in the game, or if they would go ahead and have the scheduled eviction, but then not have a double-eviction when the next one is scheduled.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Weird. Looks like Eric is staying again. I just checked Jokers to see what I missed overnight, and it seems that the LNC has decided to keep Eric after all. There's also a conspiracy theory about BB helping America's Player stay in the game.
> 
> One poster wrote this:
> 
> I don't know how true this series of events is, and don't have the time to find out this morning, but it looks like Eric is definitely staying.


I've read a couple updates over the past few weeks where Amber says something along the lines of "The diary room is trying to get me to keep ____." (The other time being Nick, this time apparently Eric.) I'm pretty much at the point where I can't stand anything that comes out of her mouth - unless it's weeping, because that's usually funny.

I'm might try to avoid the updates today just so tonight will finally be a surprise. Looks like Eric stays, for now, but there's no way it doesn't flip at least a couple more times over the course of the day.


----------



## Jolt (Jan 9, 2006)

Amber is getting close to if not already the most hated person in BB history.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Somard said:


> Amber is getting close to if not already the most hated person in BB history.


Who else is in the running for that title?


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

verdugan said:


> Who else is in the running for that title?


Boogie???

OMG...this is such a headache to keep up with!

Last night I was SCREAMING at my live feed. The LNC is being so stupid! Everyone seems to be playing the game with their emotions instead of strategy. Since the HG don't know about Eric as AP, they need to keep him in the house is they want the numbers...Dustin is right about that. If they keep Kail over Dustin, there is no way the LNC will make it into the final ANYTHING.

And, about Amber getting pissed at Eric. Did she ever think maybe its because she's always ragging on Jews...from what I understand, Eric is a Jew. Maybe he just got sick and tired of it and wanted to let Amber know just because she's born again or whatever, she's far from perfect.


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

From one of the live feed recaps I've been reading, it looks like they are not going to tell anyone about the vote change. If they pull it off, tonight's eviction ceremony is going to be great.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

The Spud said:


> From one of the live feed recaps I've been reading, it looks like they are not going to tell anyone about the vote change. If they pull it off, tonight's eviction ceremony is going to be great.


That would be so awesome if they voted to evict Kail tonight and none of the others knew about it. I would pay good money to see Dick's reaction. Like the worst part of thinking that Eric will be evicted is knowing that Dick will take all the credit for it and act like he owns the place.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

unicorngoddess said:


> That would be so awesome if they voted to evict Kail tonight and none of the others knew about it. I would pay good money to see Dick's reaction. Like the worst part of thinking that Eric will be evicted is knowing that Dick will take all the credit for it and act like he owns the place.


I agree. I might sign up for the live feed 14day free trial tonight to see the reaction after the show.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Someone else raised the possibility that Amber will be removed from the game tomorrow for making anti-semitic remarks. I wonder if that would keep the person who would have been evicted in the game, or if they would go ahead and have the scheduled eviction, but then not have a double-eviction when the next one is scheduled.


She needs to be removed. The major news sites have been reporting on this the last day and a half and what she said is horrible. Of course I also think they should vote first and then remove Amber and remove her through the BB door in the diary room I don't want to see her interviewed by anyone.

If Eric stays it will be a huge coup. He had long talks with everyone except Amber last night and everyone is kinda on his side and Dicks face is going to be priceless if he stays.

Now Eric mistake was telling Dick he had information on Amber and was going to use it against her. I have no issue with Eric using that info against her she told him in the house and anything said in the house is public domain because of the live feeds. I for the life of me cannot figure out why he told Dick anything.

Now Danielle is getting on my nerves because she is letting her Dad run her HoH and she was much better as a player when she was not talking to him.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Quite frankly - CBS would never removed her because that's the only free publicity the show has gotten this summer.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

jradford said:


> I agree. I might sign up for the live feed 14day free trial tonight to see the reaction after the show.


Would it be on the live feed? Since BB "Live Thursday" isn't really live for anyone except the east/Central time zone. I don't think they would have the feeds up till at least after the West Coast airing, and that would be 3 hours after the vote.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

mwhip said:


> She needs to be removed. The major news sites have been reporting on this the last day and a half and what she said is horrible. Of course I also think they should vote first and then remove Amber and remove her through the BB door in the diary room I don't want to see her interviewed by anyone.


 If they remove her they would have to remove a couple of the others for remarks they have made.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

NJChris said:


> If they remove her they would have to remove a couple of the others for remarks they have made.


Examples please.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

I don't think they should remove her. People are allowed to be idiots. I think they should just put it on the CBS broadcast so the world can see she's an idiot.

What rules did she break?


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

They definitely won't remove her if all she did was say something stupid. But if she made a threat or did something else against the rules (ie. physical violence), she could be removed.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

If Dick isn't removed for the Iced Tea, then Amber won't be removed for saying something stupid.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

JETarpon said:


> If Dick isn't removed for the Iced Tea, then Amber won't be removed for saying something stupid.


An even better comparison: If Dick isn't removed for saying the stuff he said to Jenn, then Amber won't be removed for saying the stuff she said to Jameka. A better question is whether or not BB is giving her a heads in the diary room to maybe watch what she says. I mean, it's been about 24 hours and we haven't heard anything anti-semitic come out of her mouth.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

I like how the rumors start, there was an article or 2 on her saying anti-semitc remarks. In the article they mention the British version kicked off someone for racist remarks. 

Now Amber is getting the boot, and suposedly this has been reported on major news outlets for a day and a half. 

I say BS, show me a major news outlet that reports she is being removed.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Would it be on the live feed? Since BB "Live Thursday" isn't really live for anyone except the east/Central time zone. I don't think they would have the feeds up till at least after the West Coast airing, and that would be 3 hours after the vote.


Usually they only leave the live feeds down after the show if the HOH competition runs over (endurance contest, etc.) That's so that if the competition ends quickly thereafter the West Coast viewers won't find out the result before they even see the start of the competition.

Note I said "usually". In reality, Big Brother can do whatever he wants, so there's no guarantee that they'll be up after the show even if the HOH comp is over. We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Danielle is crying hard about what happened and keeps saying she wants to go home. She keeps saying she hates everyone in the house. Dick's in there trying to calm her down. Meanwhile the rest of the house is partying.

Already Jess is talking about putting up Dick and Danielle.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Yeah. Dustin says the plan is for Dick and Danielle to go up and if one of them is taken off by the POV Jen goes up.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

unicorngoddess said:


> Yeah. Dustin says the plan is for Dick and Danielle to go up and if one of them is taken off by the POV Jen goes up.


that's what I would do, i was thinking that durring the show.

all this crying... sheesh


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Dani needs to suck it up and compete. If she really tried she could get Jen up there with her dad or even Zach. Or offer her self as a pawn and commit to voting her dad out if she wins POV.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

LOL at Dani saying she's stuck in a house full of fake people. What did she expect going into the BB house???


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Dani--- boo hooo I'm not having fun. I don't want to celibrate my birthday with these people, I hate them.. 

I'm loving this


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

I think I actually prefer Jen now to Danni's 'oh poor crybaby me' thing she has going on.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

every time she does the high pitched screeching cry I hear dogs yelp in pain.

She's a quitter when things get tough, she wants to run away.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Dick is talking about how it will be the end of the twist this year and how the twist this year sucks hahahha


----------



## Boot (Mar 15, 2000)

DancnDude said:


> Dick is talking about how it will be the end of the twist this year and how the twist this year sucks hahahha


What does he think the twist is? He can't have figured out the America's Choice thing.

Edit: oh, him and Dani... nevermind...


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Think If I was Dick, I would tell her to get out of her funk, but I bet he is loving having to comfort her. 

hope this convinces BB that a 20 YO is too young for this show.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I'd love to get the Diary Room feeds.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> I'd love to get the Diary Room feeds.


Yea, but then CBS would have to play fair and not "encourage" votes to go a certain way.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Langree said:


> every time she does the high pitched screeching cry I hear dogs yelp in pain.
> 
> She's a quitter when things get tough, she wants to run away.


I wish I had a dollar for every time she said "sucks" and/or "soooooo"

"This is sooooooo hard!"

This sucks sooooooooooo bad."


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

RBlount said:


> Yea, but then CBS would have to play fair and not "encourage" votes to go a certain way.


 

I'm not too sure I follow you. What evidence is there of votes being tampered with?


----------



## Logicatv (Aug 14, 2006)

Can someone please tell me what "LNC" stands for? I kind of missed the connection somewhere. Thanks in advance


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Logicatv said:


> Can someone please tell me what "LNC" stands for? I kind of missed the connection somewhere. Thanks in advance


Late Night Crew


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Man, if Jessica really wants to shake things up, she'd find a way to make sure Dani goes home before Dick...that would really make Dick angery because he's trying to rig it to where Dani stays because she deserves it. LOL. The LNC wants to make sure Dani gets put on slot this week to to ruin any chances she might have at winning POV.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Shaunnick said:


> I'm not too sure I follow you. What evidence is there of votes being tampered with?


I don't watch the Live Feeds, but from what I understand, at least Amber, Jessica, and possibly Dustin, came out of DR sessions Wednesday saying that they encourage to consider that Eric was a better player to keep around than Kail. To me that sounds like tampering. I know that votes swing on a daily basis, but on Tuesday, EVERYONE was ready to evict Eric for his threat of using Amber personal secret. Suddenly Wednesday, everyone is buddy-buddy again.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

RBlount said:


> I don't watch the Live Feeds, but from what I understand, at least Amber, Jessica, and possibly Dustin, came out of DR sessions Wednesday saying that they encourage to consider that Eric was a better player to keep around than Kail. To me that sounds like tampering. I know that votes swing on a daily basis, but on Tuesday, EVERYONE was ready to evict Eric for his threat of using Amber personal secret. Suddenly Wednesday, everyone is buddy-buddy again.


All I saw was that Amber said that, and it's not the first time she's said it. I'm not sure which argument it supports more that Amber has said it twice.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

RBlount said:


> I don't watch the Live Feeds, but from what I understand, at least Amber, Jessica, and possibly Dustin, came out of DR sessions Wednesday saying that they encourage to consider that Eric was a better player to keep around than Kail. To me that sounds like tampering. I know that votes swing on a daily basis, but on Tuesday, EVERYONE was ready to evict Eric for his threat of using Amber personal secret. Suddenly Wednesday, everyone is buddy-buddy again.


Well, I guess people can scratch Julie's HoH screw up off as a tit-for-tat situation if that is true. I don't really care, I like Eric for all the mischief he is causing, albeit, not of his own will, but fun none the less.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Dustin is the one that came out and basicly changed everyone's minds. But a lot of DR sessions have leaked for whatever reasons and the only thing I've ever heard them ask is to consider the advantages and disadvantages of keeping one player over the other. For all we know, Dustin realized there were only a ton of disadvantages to keeping Kail over Eric and when he realized that he needed to change the game plan.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

unicorngoddess said:


> Man, if Jessica really wants to shake things up, she'd find a way to make sure Dani goes home before Dick...that would really make Dick angery because he's trying to rig it to where Dani stays because she deserves it. LOL. The LNC wants to make sure Dani gets put on slot this week to to ruin any chances she might have at winning POV.


On the live feeds last night he was in the back talking to himself and hopes Dani goes not him.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

unicorngoddess said:


> Man, if Jessica really wants to shake things up, she'd find a way to make sure Dani goes home before Dick...that would really make Dick angery because he's trying to rig it to where Dani stays because she deserves it. LOL. The LNC wants to make sure Dani gets put on slot this week to to ruin any chances she might have at winning POV.


I would love to see what Dick would do if he and Dani were nominated and he wins POV.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

mcb08 said:


> I would love to see what Dick would do if he and Dani were nominated and he wins POV.


I totally believe that he would take Dani off the block in that case. For all I hate about ED (and that is a lot), I truely believe he does love and care for Dani and is willing to "die" for here (at least in the game sense). He knows he can't win the game now, he just wants to keep Dani in as long as possible. His best scenerio would be for him to be able to give Dani the POV. Short of that, for him to win POV and take Dani off.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

unicorngoddess said:


> Yeah. Dustin says the plan is for Dick and Danielle to go up and if one of them is taken off by the POV Jen goes up.


Why Jen instead of Alex?

I suppose... Jen's a little more "sneaky" and really doesn't all that much care...

Alex is alone on an island with nothing and nobody...

However - that could come into play later on as a "swing" vote...


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> Why Jen instead of Alex?
> 
> I suppose... Jen's a little more "sneaky" and really doesn't all that much care...
> 
> ...


do you mean Zach?


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

RBlount said:


> I don't watch the Live Feeds, but from what I understand, at least Amber, Jessica, and possibly Dustin, came out of DR sessions Wednesday saying that they encourage to consider that Eric was a better player to keep around than Kail. To me that sounds like tampering. I know that votes swing on a daily basis, but on Tuesday, EVERYONE was ready to evict Eric for his threat of using Amber personal secret. Suddenly Wednesday, everyone is buddy-buddy again.


I kinda wished that Julie would have had an "Accident" with her microphone/speaker button and be talking to the audience by saying "Earlier this week, Amber swore on her only child that she would not vote Eric out - will she stay true to that promise, or will that have been a lie?" "Hello Amber, please vote to evict." 

Turns out, it didn't need to happen, but that would have been hilarious!


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

pmyers said:


> do you mean Zach?


Oops... my bad... heh


----------



## ScottE22 (Sep 19, 2003)

That's a good point. Zach, and to some extent Jen, are kind of like the "unknowns" in the game at this point.


----------



## packerfan (Jan 8, 2002)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> Why Jen instead of Alex?
> 
> I suppose... Jen's a little more "sneaky" and really doesn't all that much care...
> 
> ...


Who is Alex?


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

packerfan said:


> Who is Alex?


Rousseau's daughter?


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Looks like Dustin is Eric's AP nomination task. Hehe.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Looks like Dustin is Eric's AP nomination task. Hehe.


Yes!!! I can't wait to see how this turns out.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

ufo4sale said:


> Yes!!! I can't wait to see how this turns out.


The way he should handle it...he basically ignored it.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

He basicly just mentioned it to Jessica and they laughed it off. Like if the POV is won put up Dustin to ensure that the other person is sent home.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

unicorngoddess said:


> He basicly just mentioned it to Jessica and they laughed it off. Like if the POV is won put up Dustin to ensure that the other person is sent home.


Well that sucks.


----------



## jevo (Dec 21, 2001)

Wow. I wonder what set ED off this morning. He is trying way too hard to get thrown out. Seems possible this could backfire, but right now he is on target to get evicted....


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

jevo said:


> Wow. I wonder what set ED off this morning. He is trying way too hard to get thrown out. Seems possible this could backfire, but right now he is on target to get evicted....


Details?


----------



## jevo (Dec 21, 2001)

Shaunnick said:


> Details?


Oh, Dick woke up Dustin by banging pots by his head...Screamed at Amber for being a crack whore and hurting her daughter...the usual stuff, just prolonged and with a lot of malevolence...

Clearly angling to sacrifice himself to keep Danielle in the game -- I get the sense that the rest are aware of his tactics and are planning to oust Danielle first.


----------



## timr_42 (Oct 14, 2001)

jevo said:


> Wow. I wonder what set ED off this morning. He is trying way too hard to get thrown out. Seems possible this could backfire, but right now he is on target to get evicted....


This morning? He sounds like he has been on a tear since Thursday night.

I normally don't watch the After Dark show much, but I did Tivo the last couple of nights. He and Jameka had a long battle that seems to be on going. The problem for Jameka, is that ED does not let anything go and just keeps digging and digging.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I can't believe people like Dick. It is mind boggling to me.

He is a horrible human being, and the worst "game" player in the history of big brother. It would be one thing if his lunatic rantings accomplished something, but Dick will go down as one of the biggest failures in Reality SHow Game History. Nobody has done less with more opportunity than he has done.

Now he wants to make a fool of himself to assure his daughter stays in, and the exact opposite might happen because of his actions.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

marksman said:


> I can't believe people like Dick. It is mind boggling to me.
> 
> He is a horrible human being, and the worst "game" player in the history of big brother. It would be one thing if his lunatic rantings accomplished something, but Dick will go down as one of the biggest failures in Reality SHow Game History. Nobody has done less with more opportunity than he has done.
> 
> Now he wants to make a fool of himself to assure his daughter stays in, and the exact opposite might happen because of his actions.


It doesn't matter what he does cause she's staying. If he walks out the door then she will stay be default.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

marksman said:


> I can't believe people like Dick. It is mind boggling to me.


  Need I say anything?


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

marksman said:


> Dick will go down as one of the biggest failures in Reality SHow Game History.


Not even close. I despise the man, but I have to admit, when I think back on this season, he will be the most memorable player in the game. He may not win, but he'll be remembered; and that's probably just as important to most players as the heavily taxed cash prize at the end.

He will also be the most marketable personality in the game, if he cares about that. No one gets rich as an ex-reality show star, but he'll be able to make a few bucks from appearance fees if he wants to. He's already used to the bar scene, and this wont hurt his "career" at all.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

A very long POV is over. I think Dick won, but he hasn't shown up on the feeds yet. Everyone else is in the HOH telling Dani that they hate her Dad, and that his actions reflect on her. People seem very pissed.

Edit: Yes. Dick won. And people are still pissed. Eric is yapping non-stop. Good times.


----------



## Knives of Ice (Nov 8, 2006)

Dick is doing what he needs to do to get kicked out and save his daughter which is his only goal. otherwise they would keep him and send dani home and he knows this. she is seen as a bigger threat but he must force their hand and kick him out by making people hate him. he's doing a good job, and he is also doing what he has to do. 

i have a TON more respect for dick than jameka, amber, and dustin thats for sure. amber is probably the biggest scumbag to ever play big brother in my eyes.


----------



## packerfan (Jan 8, 2002)

So I'm assuming that dick will use the veto on Danielle. Anyone have an idea who Jessica will put up in her place. I'm thinking Zach and then Dick will end up going home.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

I'd toss Dani just to watch Dick go off for a week.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

packerfan said:


> So I'm assuming that dick will use the veto on Danielle. Anyone have an idea who Jessica will put up in her place. I'm thinking Zach and then Dick will end up going home.


Dustin volunteered, since he knows it'll make Dick very uncomfortable to sit next to him.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

packerfan said:


> So I'm assuming that dick will use the veto on Danielle. Anyone have an idea who Jessica will put up in her place. I'm thinking Zach and then Dick will end up going home.


Probably Jen.

After the pots and pan incident why don't they all just sleep in the HoH? Drag the mattresses up there. Of course Dick could just bang on the door but I would think BB would make him not be able to harass the HoH. Or at least that should be a perk to HoH.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

mwhip said:


> Probably Jen.
> 
> After the pots and pan incident why don't they all just sleep in the HoH? Drag the mattresses up there. Of course Dick could just bang on the door but I would think BB would make him not be able to harass the HoH. Or at least that should be a perk to HoH.


Dustin said BB wouldn't allow him to sleep on the floor up there.


----------



## Knives of Ice (Nov 8, 2006)

dick always tries to screw with his competitors before every POV to get them off their game. today he went off and it worked since he won. personally i thought what he did was hilarious since i hate all the people he dislikes as well. some of his lines on amber were really funny and i think most of the people deserve exactly what they are getting, aside from the banging of the pots which was a bit excessive of course. but this is part of dicks game, and it helped him win the POV. in america's eyes to people only watching the show i think he will be one of the most popular players ever since CBS has portrayed him really well and he will exit the game after giving a veto he won to his daughter and taking the bullet for her so to speak.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Langree said:


> Dustin said BB wouldn't allow him to sleep on the floor up there.


They also aren't allowed to move around mattresses or anything. They have to sleep in designated sleeping areas at night...no chouches or outside or anything.

Danielle is actually being social today...I guess preparing to stay in the house and play the game on her own.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

mwhip said:


> Probably Jen.
> 
> After the pots and pan incident why don't they all just sleep in the HoH? Drag the mattresses up there. Of course Dick could just bang on the door but I would think BB would make him not be able to harass the HoH. Or at least that should be a perk to HoH.


There transition to the Nerd Herd 2 would then be complete.


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

I'm glad Dick was in this season............it is hilarious outing people, being controversial, and being a pain in the ass!


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

RBlount said:


> There transition to the Nerd Herd 2 would then be complete.


I actually did not see the season with the Nerd Herd, but watching this group gives me an idea of why they were so annoying. Without Dick, Jen is the only left to truly entertain, but I imagine she'll be gone soon, too. I can't believe someone like Amber is lasting longer than these guys.


----------



## honda350r (Jul 27, 2003)

I believe Dustin is on his way home this week!


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

If Eric was smart he'd campaign now not to have Dustin go up. It's too risky to put him up.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm ready to see Dustin go... Dustin has even volunteered... he's so cocky he's sure he'll be safe...

If Jen/Zach/Dani vote him out, and America votes him out thru Eric, Dustin could go home... what a shock that would be for Dustin, and good TV to see the look on his face at that very moment... the problem is, Jen/Zach may vote out Dick thinking the majority of the house would be voting to keep Dustin. We'd then have yet another "mystery" vote in the house...

I'm also ready for Eric to go to sequester... he made it this far, good for him (with the help of DR), but he's no longer really playing for America but rather for himself, so now if he goes to sequester, America may get a vote thru him in helping decide the winner of the final 2... and if the jury is split, 3/3, America could even end up being the deciding vote.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

mchips said:


> I'm ready to see Dustin go... Dustin has even volunteered... he's so cocky he's sure he'll be safe...


He was back-pedaling tonight. And doing it badly.

He was telling everyone that he recognized that his volunteering to be on the block was a result of his arrogance, and that he had come into the house specifically to work on his arrogance problem. Consequently, he realizes now that going on the block would interfere with his progress in that area.  Yeah right.

You could tell nobody was buying it, even gullible Amber.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Eric was the the DR for a very long time while BB gave him his assignment for the "silent treatment". I don't think he liked America's choice. He called Jessica into the HOH room, and he's been delivering a very rambling and confusing monologue for the past 30 minutes or so. 

He started by saying he was feeling sick and wanted to sleep in tomorrow. Then made some vague statements about how he's unhappy about how some people are playing the game. Then he started talking about how he's afraid that the "pawn" could go home this week. Sounds like he's sure that America is voting against him now and is likely to make him vote the pawn out. I would also point out that he seems very nervous, but he always seems nervous. Jessica seems very confused. (And for some reason BB is blocking out huge portions of their discussion. I suspect he's talking a lot about the DR.)


Hilarious! Jessica just told him he could sleep in the HOH room with her tonight, and he had to turn her down because he's "sick". (I guess he's planning on trying to sleep away as much of the day tommorow as he can. If so, that should be a failed task.)

Edit: After he left the HOH, and before BB could cut away, the feeds showed Eric in the storage room by himself talking to the control room saying " just so you know, I got out of there as fast as I could". Sounds to me like he convinced the DR to let him talk to Jessica first before he began his "silent treatment".

Then he went to the bedroom to spread the word around that he's "sick".


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Eric was the the DR for a very long time while BB gave him his assignment for the "silent treatment". I don't think he liked America's choice. He called Jessica into the HOH room, and he's been delivering a very rambling and confusing monologue for the past 30 minutes or so.
> 
> He started by saying he was feeling sick and wanted to sleep in tomorrow. Then made some vague statements about how he's unhappy about how some people are playing the game. Then he started talking about how he's afraid that the "pawn" could go home this week. Sounds like he's sure that America is voting against him now and is likely to make him vote the pawn out. I would also point out that he seems very nervous, but he always seems nervous. Jessica seems very confused. (And for some reason BB is blocking out huge portions of their discussion. I suspect he's talking a lot about the DR.)
> 
> ...


Sounds like Eric is starting to realize that America is having more fun torturing him and ruining his game than wanting to play "with" him. I can't wait until Tuesday to see his actual DR reaction.

I will say it again though. I feel somewhat sorry for Eric and being stuck with this America's Player crap. He has been handcuffed the whole game and as soon as he tried to make a play (which he thought America would agree with) he is being hung out to dry by America. They should have put someone in the house (maybe a CBS employee) that COULD not win the $500,000 and did not have a monetary interest in the game. As long as Eric could win $500K, he could never put his whole heart in to AP (nor should he have.)


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Knives of Ice said:


> in america's eyes to people only watching the show i think he will be one of the most popular players ever


Luckily, people who are mean and like mean people are still a minority in this country. It's a loud and growing minority, but still a minority.

Dick's not a good person, but that's pretty evident through his actions and relationship with his daughter.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

RBlount said:


> Sounds like Eric is starting to realize that America is having more fun torturing him and ruining his game than wanting to play "with" him.


No, I don't see it that way at all... I can see the Eric-supporters out there feeling that way, but I think most people are voting the way they want the game to go. We all have our favorites, and it isn't necessarily Eric... we aren't trying to torture him, we just want the game to go the way _we_ want it to go... I agree there may be some who may be voting to torture Eric, but I seriously doubt the majority are... I believe they're just voting for how they want to see the game develop.

Just because Eric is playing for us, doesn't mean we all want to see Eric win... we don't get the 500K if he wins... he does... 

And Eric really hasn't been playing for America for a few weeks now, and is trying to dupe us just like the players in the house, or he's just trying to do enough to get a completed task for the money... he may appear to try to sway them to nominate who America wants, but then he campaigns for what he really wants...

Like with Dustin... he got behind Dustin being nominated, especially when Dustin volunteered himself, but then he later spoke with Jen to convince her, if she wasn't already convinced, to still vote out Dick if Dustin goes up... I believe he's trying to secure the votes for Dustin to stay, knowing that America may vote Dustin out if he goes up... so, he may be able to get Dustin up, for America, and he may have to give his vote to vote out Dustin, but he then will try to work the houseguests so there are enough votes to still keep Dustin.

He knew that going in... he didn't have to accept being America's player, but he did... that gave him an advantage, especially in the beginning... now, it may be working against him, unless he can switch to the other side that America seems to be rooting for... he just may have chosen to align with the wrong side... he did that himself... he's playing for himself, as he wants to win that 500K just like anyone else in that house...

And I don't feel it's America's job to help Eric win the 500K... If America felt he was the most deserving, I'm sure most Americans would be working to help him succeed to that end... but, again, I don't feel most people are just trying to torture him... they just have their own idea, and favorites in the game as to who they want to make it to the end...

<edit>
And if Eric goes to sequester, instead of the final two, then America may get a vote in deciding the final winner, through him. Thus, it may be a better option for America to have Eric in sequester than in the final 2.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> Dick's not a good person, but that's pretty evident through his actions and relationship with his daughter.


Okay, I also disagree with that...  (not trying to start any arguments here with anyone, just stating my opinion as well, as I see it today... my opinions have changed of various houseguests from week to week, and next week I could have a different opinion)

And judging by the CBS polls, so does America... or at least at the moment...

If people just judge by the surface, they may see Dick as an evil person... but as we see more of him, and look deeper, into the heart and intent of a person, I believe he really is a good person, and really does love his daughter... and he's probably more mature now than when he was younger... he just doesn't always know the right things to say to his daughter... and like many people, when in an argument, they need to be right...

Dick made a good comment to the camera one day, after getting in a little tiff with his daughter and her then walking away... he said that he's gotta stop doing that, that it's more important for him to have a relationship with his daughter, than it is to be right... bingo...

Just because there are people that have a better control of their emotions, and can smile to someone's face while then stabbing them in the back on their way out, doesn't make them a better person... in many ways, it makes them worse...

<edit>
And if Dick uses the veto on his daughter, instead of himself, as he's saying he's going to do, then that shows by _action_ that he does care more about his daughter than he does about the money and winning the game for himself... and I would congratulate him for that... I don't believe either of my parents would do that for me. If he doesn't use it on his daughter, which some believe they've heard him say, then it's another story, and my opinion of him may then change as well...


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

mchips said:


> <edit>
> And if Dick uses the veto on his daughter, instead of himself, as he's saying he's going to do, then that shows by _action_ that he does care more about his daughter than he does about the money and winning the game for himself... and I would congratulate him for that... I don't believe either of my parents would do that for me. If he doesn't use it on his daughter, which some believe they've heard him say, then it's another story, and my opinion of him may then change as well...


Nah, just shows he's playing for the cameras.

To have gotten in this position with his daughter, when no cameras were on him, is the most telling thing. That shows years of behavior, not just hours.

It's an act. What he does when he has time to think isn't who he is. It's what we do spontaneously that shows our true self.

All my opinion of course. I could be wrong.


----------



## kemajor (Jan 2, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> To have gotten in this position with his daughter, when no cameras were on him, is the most telling thing. That shows years of behavior, not just hours.


Danielle is a spoiled whiney demanding brat crybaby. I don't see how anybody in the world could put up with her or maintain a relationship. If I were E.D. I would have shut her out of my life and never looked back. The way she acts in the house he needs to put her over his knee and give her a spanking like an 8 year old since that's how she behaves.

I think E.D. is great (IMHO), I'm sorry it looks like he is going soon. I'd like to see him win the game.

- Kelly


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

uncdrew said:


> Nah, just shows he's playing for the cameras.
> 
> To have gotten in this position with his daughter, when no cameras were on him, is the most telling thing. That shows years of behavior, not just hours.
> 
> ...


Why does everyone think that their feud is Dick's fault. It sounds to me like Danielle is the one at fault. Dick tried numerous times to reach out to her.

What has been pieced together so far is that Danielle borrowed money from her dad, she never paid it back, Dick had some words with Danielle about it, Danielle stopped talking to him. Sure his words might have been harsh, but Danielle also had a responsibility to pay him back and he was probably giving her some tough love to teach her a lesson...instead it backfired on him when she shut him out of her life.


----------



## MxRodriguez (May 1, 2003)

Can someone point me to a link or just give me a quick summary on Dick and Danielle's family issues? I seem to remember reading something about that Dick lent Danielle a bunch of money and she never paid him back and he gave her the silent treatment for a few years. Last night Jameka mentioned that his mother raised Danielle cause Dick was out partying and living life? What is the real story and has it be discussed? I have enough trouble keeping up with the shows on tv.. the live feeds seem to be even more interesting..


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

kemajor said:


> Danielle is a spoiled whiney demanding brat crybaby.


+a gazillion


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

ED was likely just as abusive to Dani as he has been to everyone else. Not hard to picture. It's just who he is. I give him no bonus points for loving his own daughter and wanting her back; it's easy to love your own children for short periods of time, it's hard to be a loving parent over a lifetime. And I find his outlaw hardcore image tired and played out.

Very disappointed in Eric's execution of the "silent treatment" task. BB really let him off easy by letting him sleep so much of the task away and by letting him quarantine himself from the rest of the house because of his 'sickness'. Hopefully he fails this task.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Fool Me Twice said:


> ED was likely just as abusive to Dani as he has been to everyone else. Not hard to picture. It's just who he is. I give him no bonus points for loving his own daughter and wanting her back; it's easy to love your own children for short periods of time, it's hard to be a loving parent over a lifetime. And I find his outlaw hardcore image tired and played out.


Exactly. As a parent it's your job to forgive, to love, to be mature. Dick, not so much. I don't really see him as a role model for parenting...

It's who Dick is. Mean, abusive, stubborn.

Your daughter borrows money from you as a child (under 21, obviously) and you get mad at her for not paying you back and you let it completely shatter your relationship? That's some fine parenting there.

I'll remember that one if my daughter borrows money from me ever.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> Nah, just shows he's playing for the cameras.
> 
> To have gotten in this position with his daughter, when no cameras were on him, is the most telling thing. That shows years of behavior, not just hours.
> 
> ...


I disagree... sorry... you have a right to your opinion, but I disagree with it... I just didn't want my silence to be misperceived as I agree... but no sense in debating it further, so I'll just say I disagree...


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Very disappointed in Eric's execution of the "silent treatment" task. BB really let him off easy by letting him sleep so much of the task away and by letting him quarantine himself from the rest of the house because of his 'sickness'. Hopefully he fails this task.


Just because you don't like the way he did it doesn't mean he failed the task.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Very disappointed in Eric's execution of the "silent treatment" task. BB really let him off easy by letting him sleep so much of the task away and by letting him quarantine himself from the rest of the house because of his 'sickness'. Hopefully he fails this task.


I agree...

Most common definitions of giving someone the "silent treatment":

_"An act or instance of maintaining silence or aloofness toward another person, esp. as a means of indicating disapproval or rejection."

"Maintenance of aloof silence toward another as an expression of one's anger or disapproval."_

The DR even allowed him to go talk to her first, so that he could tell her he was feeling sick, and that he would be avoiding her for a few hours for her sake, that DR told him it's best that he stay away from her so that he doesn't make her sick as well... that's not a silent treatment... he totally turned it around to being something positive, instead of what a silent treatment is... what he did was protect her from a cold... NOT give her the _silent treatment_.

I give him points for trying to be creative in finding a loophole in getting around the task, but I don't feel that he technically completed it either...


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

This is going to be a disaster. POV ceremony over and Dick saved Danielle and Jess put up Dustin. 

You know Eric was cringing because you know America is going to cast their vote for Dustin and with Zach, Jen and Danielle voting for Dustin Eric's vote could be the 4th that kicks him out. If Eric is smart he works on Jen or Zach and ensures one of them votes for Dick then it could turn out OK. 

It is not that I like Eric it is just that if it were not for this stupid AC he would be playing a way better game. And really is not fair that America just wants to screw with him at this point.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

he can choose to go his own way, he needs to start doing that now, if he has any hope of lasting much longer.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

He is not allowed to contradict AC on eviction voting.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

JETarpon said:


> He is not allowed to contradict AC on eviction voting.


?!

he's screwed, if he votes dustin he affectively makes enemies of everyone in the house.

it really isn't fair to him, no way he can be in the money.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Langree said:


> ?!
> 
> he's screwed, if he votes dustin he affectively makes enemies of everyone in the house.
> 
> it really isn't fair to him, no way he can be in the money.


"He" is not voting Dustin, America is. This is also how I think he will explain the votes for Kail the 2 weeks Mike and Nick were evicted at the finale show.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

mwhip said:


> "He" is not voting Dustin, America is. This is also how I think he will explain the votes for Kail the 2 weeks Mike and Nick were evicted at the finale show.


but the house doesn't know that, as far as they know HE will be voting for D. If that happens he'll be gone next week.


----------



## ced6 (Jul 30, 2003)

Oh, it would make me so happy to see Dustin leave. I'm not holding my breath, but it would be fun.


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

ced6 said:


> Oh, it would make me so happy to see Dustin leave. I'm not holding my breath, but it would be fun.


+1


----------



## packerfan (Jan 8, 2002)

Can anyone confirm if the veto ceremony was held yet?


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

reading is your friend 



mwhip said:


> This is going to be a disaster. POV ceremony over and Dick saved Danielle and Jess put up Dustin.
> 
> You know Eric was cringing because you know America is going to cast their vote for Dustin and with Zach, Jen and Danielle voting for Dustin Eric's vote could be the 4th that kicks him out. If Eric is smart he works on Jen or Zach and ensures one of them votes for Dick then it could turn out OK.
> 
> It is not that I like Eric it is just that if it were not for this stupid AC he would be playing a way better game. And really is not fair that America just wants to screw with him at this point.


----------



## packerfan (Jan 8, 2002)

Langree said:


> reading is your friend


Thanks. I skimmed the thread but didn't find the info on the ceremony.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Langree said:


> reading is your friend


I prefer "R.I.F."


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

JETarpon said:


> I prefer "R.I.F."


I thought of that too


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

And what do you people have against Dustin? Isn't the whole point of BB to control and manipulate people and the game to do what you want them to? And is that not exactly what he is doing? I am not a Dustin fan he kinda annoys me but he is playing a hell of a game.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Would Jen really vote to evict Dustin over Dick??? Jen can't stand Dick and everyone wants him out. If anything, it would come down to a tie and Jessica would be the deciding vote.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

unicorngoddess said:


> Would Jen really vote to evict Dustin over Dick??? Jen can't stand Dick and everyone wants him out. If anything, it would come down to a tie and Jessica would be the deciding vote.


I think Jen would vote to keep Dick, IF she thought it was in her best interest. Jen is a player (much better than I could have guessed after the first episode.) If she thinks Dick might stay, she will vote to keep Dick. With D&D, Jen, Zach alliance, she looks good for a Final Four.

The key is what Eric does when he gets America's vote to evict Dustin. He could do two things:

1) Try and negate his Dustin vote by convincing Jen and/or Zach that Dick is going home and that they should not go against the group. He could then try and pin the "extra" vote on one of them.

2) Realize that America really doesn't like his alliance and that if he wants to continue to play the game, he should ensure that Dustin gets evicted. He could even try and convince Amber or Jameka that it is their best interest to get rid of Dustin now and not later.


----------



## Jolt (Jan 9, 2006)

I think it would be easy to get zach onboard to LNC side. He is a floater anyway.


----------



## honda350r (Jul 27, 2003)

I really hope Dustin goes packing!


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

honda350r said:


> I really hope Dustin goes packing!


Look at post above and then tell me why.

Are you mad that he is the best player?


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Because it would make for good TV.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

honda350r said:


> I really hope Dustin goes packing!


+1

mwhip,

The game isn't about back-stabbing, cheating, and lying... that doesn't make the best player...

The goal of the game is to make it to the final two, evicting others along the way, in such a way that you'll get the majority of their votes in the end...

Dr. Evil Will's game worked for him, but hasn't for others... he had a way of stabbing people in the back, turning people against one another, while still getting people to like him...

There have been different types of people that have won each season... the scumbag doesn't win every season... that strategy only works so long as you're very good at it, and don't get caught... if you get caught, then it has a way of coming back to bite you in the ass in a very big way...

The same strategy doesn't work for everyone...

The contestants are told to expect the unexpected, and every season has its twists to throw the contestants off balance, so they can't expect the same gameplay every season... this season, America is getting a vote, and the only person that knows it, is Eric (giving him a slight advantage in that area, while also giving him a chance to win more money than anyone else in the game)... too bad for Dustin... while he may be fooling others, he's not able to fool us... I guess he didn't expect that twist... so his gameplay may not be the best for this season...


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

mchips said:


> +1
> 
> mwhip,
> 
> The game isn't about back-stabbing, cheating, and lying... that doesn't make the best player...


We look at the game in completely different ways. I think at least one or two people in the game have to be the manipulators. These people never win (well Will did but he is an anomaly) but I think they are necessary and most the time these people to me are the best game players. It takes some skill to manipulate people and get them to do your dirty work.


----------



## honda350r (Jul 27, 2003)

mwhip said:


> Look at post above and then tell me why.
> 
> Are you mad that he is the best player?


 I am not mad and I do not think he is even close to the best player.

I can't wait for Dustin and Wamber to leave!


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

mwhip said:


> We look at the game in completely different ways.


Exactly my point... as you and I see the game differently, so do the players of the game, and therefore at the end, people will be voting on what they personally feel is the best gameplay, and everyone doesn't agree on what that is... both those in the game, as well as those of us watching...


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

mwhip said:


> We look at the game in completely different ways. I think at least one or two people in the game have to be the manipulators. These people never win (well Will did but he is an anomaly) but I think they are necessary and most the time these people to me are the best game players. It takes some skill to manipulate people and get them to do your dirty work.


I agree. I think the person who plays the game best is the person that will be your best friend in the house but all along is manipulating things to their advantage. These are the kind of people that will actually get your vote in the end. Dustin is playing the game. He has set himself up in a position where people like him and trust him. The first order of business for him was to get rid of his biggest threats (ie the big strong men) and so far everything has gone his way.

Also, it seems that last night Zach gave Jessica his word that he would vote whichever way he wanted her to. So it would seem like they've ensured enough votes for Dick to go home. Also, its not like we know for sure that America is voting for Eric to evict Dustin. I think a lot of America dislikes Dick and want to see him gone.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

why, oh why, did Jessica not put up Zach... numbers people... numbers... do the math - the goal is to have more numbers then "they". By putting Dustin up, she has given the house the opportunity to even the numbers...

If she doesn't win (or winds up getting evicted) this will be the decision that caused her downfall.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> why, oh why, did Jessica not put up Zach... numbers people... numbers... do the math - the goal is to have more numbers then "they". By putting Dustin up, she has given the house the opportunity to even the numbers...
> 
> If she doesn't win (or winds up getting evicted) this will be the decision that caused her downfall.


From the updates, it seems like the non-LNC group think they have a shot at getting Jess and Eric to come to their side. That might be true, but they'd be idiots to do it this week. Get Dick out, then make the move to that side with Jen/Zach/Dani. Then you have 5 v 3, plus you get a chance to wait to see how the HOH turns out before you make the move. You've got to stay on the strong side, but you also can't let the strong side get so big that they eat themselves, (see LNC-7.)


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

jradford said:


> From the updates, it seems like the non-LNC group think they have a shot at getting Jess and Eric to come to their side. That might be true, but they'd be idiots to do it this week. Get Dick out, then make the move to that side with Jen/Zach/Dani. Then you have 5 v 3, plus you get a chance to wait to see how the HOH turns out before you make the move. You've got to stay on the strong side, but you also can't let the strong side get so big that they eat themselves, (see LNC-7.)


True. Jess should tell Jen/Zach and Dani that if Dick leaves it will be a new alliance with them 5. And that only Dani can throw Dick a courtesy vote...of course Eric being AP will have to vote Dustin but Dick will still leave. Which still leaves the phantom vote still out there.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

unicorngoddess said:


> Also, it seems that last night Zach gave Jessica his word that he would vote whichever way he wanted her to.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

mwhip said:


> True. Jess should tell Jen/Zach and Dani that if Dick leaves it will be a new alliance with them 5. And that only Dani can throw Dick a courtesy vote...of course Eric being AP will have to vote Dustin but Dick will still leave. Which still leaves the phantom vote still out there.


My hope is that Eric somehow gets HOH next week and backdoors Amber. No one could fault him for being the 1st to strike in that situation. Amber is obviously going to want to target Eric 1st out of the LNC5.

I think there is something to be said for "breaking ranks" but doing it for a purpose that people can somewhat understand if they're sitting on the jury. It seems to me that if Eric and Jess were to openly flip on Dustin this week, they would immediately burn up everyone of those 3 votes (Amber, Dustin, Jameka.)


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Apparently Eric streaked. Jess is upset because she didn't get to see it and Dustin says he's got a pretty big package for a guy his size.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

unicorngoddess said:


> Also, it seems that last night Zach gave Jessica his word that he would vote whichever way he wanted her to.


But then he also told Dani/Dick later that he had told Jess that, but it's isn't necessarily true, hinting to them that he may vote how they want him to vote.

They then later began discussing trying to align with Jess/Eric to get their votes for evicting Dustin, of course not realizing they may already have Eric's vote through America. They only need one more, if Jen also votes out Dustin. But she's made it known that she wants Dick out, even to Dani. When she told Dani that, Dani told her not to tell her dad. But Jen is being honest with Dani that she feels she can work with Dani, but not her dad, mainly because her dad (ED) keeps confronting people with stuff they tell him instead of keeping it to himself like they want him to. Zach even has a problem with ED doing that, and has told him so, with Zach letting him know that it hurts Zach when he does that, and they (LNC-5) will stop telling him things if ED keeps doing it.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

so what is Jess and Eric's relationship? Any hanky-panky going on?


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

pmyers said:


> so what is Jess and Eric's relationship? Any hanky-panky going on?


No hanky panky that I've seen, but they are really close friends.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Why can't any of these people give back to Dick? I wouldn't quietly put up with his ****.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

Shortly after the polls closed Eric was called to the DR. When he came out he quickly went back to Jess and started trying to talk her into helping get rid of Dustin. Looks like AP came though


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

SnakeEyes said:


> Shortly after the polls closed Eric was called to the DR. When he came out he quickly went back to Jess and started trying to talk her into helping get rid of Dustin. Looks like AP came though


I LOVE THIS SHOW!!!! :up:


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

All this vote does is secure his exit one week earlier...


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> All this vote does is secure his exit one week earlier...


Who Dick or Dustin? If either stay they are able to compete for HoH and since I think Dustin is a better game player I want to see him around. Well that I am tired of Dick being abusive.

Oh and Eric is working it right now trying to make sure it is at least a tie vote so Jess can vote to evict Dick. And actually it is looking like a 4-2 vote right now for Dick to be evicted but everything changes hour to hour in that place.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

mwhip said:


> Who Dick or Dustin? If either stay they are able to compete for HoH and since I think Dustin is a better game player I want to see him around. Well that I am tired of Dick being abusive.
> 
> Oh and Eric is working it right now trying to make sure it is at least a tie vote so Jess can vote to evict Dick. And actually it is looking like a 4-2 vote right now for Dick to be evicted but everything changes hour to hour in that place.


But do you think Dick will continue to be as abusive after this week? Wasn't most of the abuse he was dishing out this week to make every one hate him so they would vote him out rather than Danielle? Has he still been as bad since Danielle came off the block?


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

dimented said:


> But do you think Dick will continue to be as abusive after this week? Wasn't most of the abuse he was dishing out this week to make every one hate him so they would vote him out rather than Danielle? Has he still been as bad since Danielle came off the block?


How quickly we forget how abusive he was to Kail and Jen. So yeah he will continue to be this way. Like Danielle has said this is how he is just a really mean person.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

mwhip said:


> How quickly we forget how abusive he was to Kail and Jen. So yeah he will continue to be this way. Like Danielle has said this is how he is just a really mean person.


Oh, I am not denying he was abusive before. It just seems he has stepped it up this week.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

IMO Dick has gone from the point of entertaining to being downright nasty. I cringe when seeing how he is treating these people. He's a bully and enjoys making people cry. I hope he leaves this week. Then we can get into real gameplay and strategy instead of just shouting matches and uncomfortable moments every episode.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

DancnDude said:


> IMO Dick has gone from the point of entertaining to being downright nasty. I cringe when seeing how he is treating these people. He's a bully and enjoys making people cry. I hope he leaves this week. Then we can get into real gameplay and strategy instead of just shouting matches and uncomfortable moments every episode.


I agree, he is downright mean, but don't you think that is also gameplay? He is getting into there heads and screwing up there gameplay. granted, that may be the way he really is, but it is the only game he has so I think he is using it to his advantage. He clearly has an affect on how others are playing.

I don't enjoy most of the abuse he is dishing out, but I like that it is shaking things up and changing the way others are playing the game.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

mwhip said:


> Who Dick or Dustin? If either stay they are able to compete for HoH and since I think Dustin is a better game player I want to see him around. Well that I am tired of Dick being abusive.
> 
> Oh and Eric is working it right now trying to make sure it is at least a tie vote so Jess can vote to evict Dick. And actually it is looking like a 4-2 vote right now for Dick to be evicted but everything changes hour to hour in that place.


So is Eric actively trying to get Dustin evicted or he is trying harder to negate his vote for Dustin? If it is the latter, I guess he really has said FU to America.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

RBlount said:


> So is Eric actively trying to get Dustin evicted or he is trying harder to negate his vote for Dustin? If it is the latter, I guess he really has said FU to America.


Good - he needed to say "FU" to America a couple weeks ago... :up:

At this point, America is just screwing with him instead of attempting to get him to the end. Which, when you consider votefortheworst.com and the like, isn't all that big of a surprise... If America (voters) had some kind of horse in the race to keep Eric in the house and WIN, I don't think it'd be near as bad (then again, I think about votefortheworst and it probably would be just as bad).

By continuing to vote against the "House", and ultimately exposing Eric as the "mystery voter", all America is going to do is secure his exit one week earlier than necessary.

This whole "America's Player" crap is just that... A big steaming pile of crap. Give him the lowdown - give him something to work with instead of just screwing him over time and time again... He should have given America the finger when they first told him to evict Kail over Mike... And, if he let THAT one slide, then he CERTAINLY should have given America the finger when told to vote out Kail over Nick.

Stupid.Twist.Ever.
actually, that should be corrected:
Stupidest.IMPLEMENTATION of the.Twist.Ever.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> He should have given America the finger when they first told him to evict Kail over Mike... And, if he let THAT one slide, then he CERTAINLY should have given America the finger when told to vote out Kail over Nick.


From what I've read, he has no choice but to go with AC when voting. He *can't* give America the finger when it comes to votes, only when it comes to the tasks.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

I really want to see Dick go this week. The live feeds and BBAD are becoming unbarable to watch when he's going off on people. The CBS show just shows abbreviated versions of what happens and when it happens live it can go on and on forever. I can't stand it anymore.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

dimented said:


> I agree, he is downright mean, but don't you think that is also gameplay? He is getting into there heads and screwing up there gameplay. granted, that may be the way he really is, but it is the only game he has so I think he is using it to his advantage. He clearly has an affect on how others are playing.
> 
> I don't enjoy most of the abuse he is dishing out, but I like that it is shaking things up and changing the way others are playing the game.


You are right. It IS gameplay and he's playing it well, but I guess I'd just rather prefer watching people discussing strategies and forming/breaking alliances to further themselves in the game. What he's doing affects the rest of the house so much that the house is going to be divided until he leaves. Then they'll be able to focus on other things.

If he stays this week, things will be very different and will still be interesting. But I don't want to see him gloat. He's such an a$$ and acts like a 2-year old.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

RBlount said:


> So is Eric actively trying to get Dustin evicted or he is trying harder to negate his vote for Dustin? If it is the latter, I guess he really has said FU to America.


He is trying to negate the AP vote.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

RBlount said:


> So is Eric actively trying to get Dustin evicted or he is trying harder to negate his vote for Dustin? If it is the latter, I guess he really has said FU to America.


Seems like America was saying FU to him, actually. If "America" wanted to win, they would not have picked him to vote out Dustin.


----------



## kemajor (Jan 2, 2003)

jradford said:


> Seems like America was saying FU to him, actually. If "America" wanted to win, they would not have picked him to vote out Dustin.


I think it means America hates Jameka, Amber, Dustin, and Erik. They like E.D,, Danielle, Jen, and maybe Zack. Er, well, maybe only I feel that way 

They are trying to guide the game to see the group/person they like win. It seems like E.D. has been at or near the most popular player in each weeks polls.

- Kelly


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

kemajor said:


> I think it means America hates Jameka, Amber, Dustin, and Erik. They like E.D,, Danielle, Jen, and maybe Zack. Er, well, maybe only I feel that way
> 
> They are trying to guide the game to see the group/person they like win. It seems like E.D. has been at or near the most popular player in each weeks polls.
> 
> - Kelly


Either way, it shows that America is not trying to "win" through Eric. Which is fine, and why I think some people hate the twist. Personally, the more drama the better, and AP has added more drama.


----------



## MassD (Sep 19, 2002)

jradford said:


> Either way, it shows that America is not trying to "win" through Eric. Which is fine, and why I think some people hate the twist. Personally, the more drama the better, and AP has added more drama.


Right.. it basically shows that America doesn't give a damn whether Eric wins... (it would appear they want him to lose more like it). Maybe if he hadn't become so unbearable obnoxious these past few weeks.

It's great... that little twit is being used by a few million people. Nice.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

jradford said:


> Either way, it shows that America is not trying to "win" through Eric.


America winning, doesn't mean Eric has to win... as CBS says week after week, "Eric is working for you, America"... not that America is working for Eric...

America winning is getting who most of America feels is most deserving to win the game... Eric is working for us, and we're going to use Eric for us, not him... Eric's mistake was feeling that America's job was to help him win...

If America feels Eric is the most deserving, then they'll try to help him win... and going against America doesn't help him gain their/our favor...

And if Eric makes it into sequester, then America may get a vote in the end in deciding the winner of the final two, which America has wanted season after season... but the goal is not to see Eric win or lose, but for us to see whom we want to win, win... if Eric can get America behind him once again, America may then want to help him win...


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Dick will just starting acting ruthless again as soon as him and Dani are put back on the block...I"m not looking forward to that. 

I do agree that they should have done something like If Eric wins then a random person who had voted for him to do something (participated) would be drawn to win $500k with him. Then everybody has an incentive to keep him in the game and have him make smart moves.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

RBlount said:


> So is Eric actively trying to get Dustin evicted or he is trying harder to negate his vote for Dustin? If it is the latter, I guess he really has said FU to America.


He's working to get Dustin evicted. Like I said, basically right after leaving the DR last night, after polls closed, he went back to Jess and started talking about working to get Dustin evicted.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

The HG's had visitors today and they dropped hints. There are some smart people here so let's decipher the clues:

there was a barbershop quartet, a guy on stilts, a statue guy, a dwarf that was dressed like mad hatter and some bunnies:

mad hatter
repeated phrases
A stitch in time saves nine
A snitch in time saves nine
Fish and visitors stink after three days
What a tangled web we weave when we first practice to deceive
Three people can keep a secret if two of them are dead
There is no little enemy

had a large, warped clock around his neck pointing to clock time on clock 5:45

stilt, pirate guy
It is not enough to succeed, others must fail, after all what is a lie but the truth in masquerade always drink upstream from the herd"

Big Brother
Houeguests, it is Twelve Thirty-Six and Forty-Seven Seconds (12:36:47)

Barbershop Quartet
Songs
WILD ABOUT HARRY
IVORY RAG

Mime/Statue
Poses
arrow
thinking man
angry
quiet
angry
surprised

white rabbits with playing cards tied around their neck
5 of diamonds
9 of clubs
Ace of Hearts

6 veto symbols in their cage


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

Is this for the next HOH competition?


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

The HoH/veto might be "answer these questions about the visitors you had this week". Things like "One of the rabbits was wearing the 5 of what?" or "What was the first tune sung by the barbershop quartet?"


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

martinp13 said:


> The HoH/veto might be "answer these questions about the visitors you had this week". Things like "One of the rabbits was wearing the 5 of what?" or "What was the first tune sung by the barbershop quartet?"


Thats what I was thinking. They did something like this a couple of years ago.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Aren't the phrases that the Mad Hatter repeated quotes by Ben Franklin?

ETA:

Did some checking:

A stitch in time saves nine - American proverb

Fish and visitors stink after three days - Ben Franklin

What a tangled web we weave when we first practice to deceive - Sir Walter Scott

Three people can keep a secret if two of them are dead - Ben Franklin

There is no little enemy - Ben Franklin


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

HG just got their smaller table...


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Dani won POV. Neither Eric nor Jen played. Sounds like Dani still plans to backdoor Jen.

And it looks like she's going home for sure. Though Eric hasn't received is AP instructions yet, Zach seems thrilled with the idea of getting rid of Jen, and that was one vote she needed. 

Darn. I want Jen to stay, and the HOH to be frustrated.


----------



## Knives of Ice (Nov 8, 2006)

well, America must have really screwed Eric this week because he was just saying F** YOU AMERICA during the showtime show tonight.


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Dani won POV.
> 
> Darn. I want Jen to stay, and the HOH to be frustrated.


i dont understand, why does he want jen gone?


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

jpwoof said:


> i dont understand, why does he want jen gone?


Because Jen wants Dick gone, and has made it clear to Dani and others that if she ever wins HOH, she's putting Dick up, with the intent of him going, which makes her the biggest threat to Dick atm.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

Knives of Ice said:


> well, America must have really screwed Eric this week because he was just saying F** YOU AMERICA during the showtime show tonight.


Nominate Jessica maybe?


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

off topic, but I guess this is the bb house on google earth. Don't see much, just what looks like soundstages, and a backyard.

34° 8'40.02"N 118°23'20.67"W


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Knives of Ice said:


> well, America must have really screwed Eric this week because he was just saying F** YOU AMERICA during the showtime show tonight.


Eric hasn't gotten any new orders since Thursday night though...and his new orders he'll get tonight. So I wonder what his beef was with America last night.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I don't understand something....so on Sunday night's show they tell America to vote for who do we want Eric to give the Wubbie too....but then I read that he's already completed that task by this morning? How can this happen so quickly? Do the polls close like an hour after the show?


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

The AP poll closes at midnight, PT, after which Eric receives his instructions shortly thereafter...

Thus, the polls close about 3 hours after the West Coast airing, and about 6 hours after the East Coast airing.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

pmyers said:


> I don't understand something....so on Sunday night's show they tell America to vote for who do we want Eric to give the Wubbie too....but then I read that he's already completed that task by this morning? How can this happen so quickly? Do the polls close like an hour after the show?


The polls close at midnight pacific time then usually about 1am they call Eric to the diary room and this is when he gets his assignment.

Here is the youtube link to him doing the task last night from the feeds


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

mwhip said:


> The polls close at midnight pacific time then usually about 1am they call Eric to the diary room and this is when he gets his assignment.
> 
> Here is the youtube link to him doing the task last night from the feeds


The way he's getting out of bed it looks like he's got wood.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

These beer pong games can be pretty funny I am surprised BB did not give them a real ping pong just for the hell of it. 

I know Dani had her birthday party but did she tell everyone she was 21 or 22?


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

America sucks. I voted he should give the Wubbie to Dick. Now THAT would have been comedy.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

mwhip said:


> These beer pong games can be pretty funny I am surprised BB did not give them a real ping pong just for the hell of it.
> 
> I know Dani had her birthday party but did she tell everyone she was 21 or 22?


She is maintaining that she is turning 22 but from what I've read Dick blew it by saying something like "this monumental birthday" or something but nobody picked up on it. I wonder if she will now start to drink and if anybody would pick up on it.


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

Veto meeting just happened. I know Dani took someone off and put Jen up in their place. Jen's pissed, and Dick is arguing with her about now in the gym.

deb


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

debtoine said:


> Veto meeting just happened. I know Dani took someone off and put Jen up in their place. Jen's pissed, and Dick is arguing with her about now in the gym.
> 
> deb


Dani didn't let daddy run her HOH this time, good!


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

Langree said:


> Dani didn't let daddy run her HOH this time, good!


Are you kidding? They decided that together.

deb


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

debtoine said:


> Are you kidding? They decided that together.
> 
> deb


oops, misread your post, i was really hoping she wouldn't be daddy's little pawn, last time it was obvious he was pulling the strings.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

debtoine said:


> Veto meeting just happened. I know Dani took someone off and put Jen up in their place. Jen's pissed, and Dick is arguing with her about now in the gym.
> 
> deb


I didn't know she had even won POV. I wonder who she took off, Jam or Crybaby.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Amber came off and Jen went up.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

mwhip said:


> Amber came off and Jen went up.


I would rather have seen Amber stay up and Jameka come off.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

markz said:


> I would rather have seen Amber stay up and Jameka come off.


Jameka can not play for HoH next week and Amber can. Dani made a deal with Amber I think to not put her up if she wins HoH in return for taking her off and putting someone else up. I think this was Dani's plan all along....pretty smart.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

I voted for Jess to be the receipiant of the woobie (20x...because I knew America would be voting Dick) I just thought it would be so cute and might bring them closer together...and I'm sorry America, but I LOVE Jessica and Eric as a couple.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

So it looks like Jen is finally going home this week.


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

ufo4sale said:


> So it looks like Jen is finally going home this week.


She needs to show some naked boobies before she goes!!


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

Jen's in the storage room opening up Dick's cigarette packages and breaking the cigarettes into the trash. She just got called to the diary room now, probably for a scolding.

Bad Jen. I love it.

deb


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Haha that's great!


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

When do we get to cast our vote for who Eric is voting for this week? After the show Tuesday night?

I hope, I hope America decides Jameeka should be the one he votes for. Can you imagine how Dick will react if Jameeka gets one lone "mystery" vote? He'll hit the roof! Poor Eric may not make it through Thursday alive! Heh-heh.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

appleye1 said:


> When do we get to cast our vote for who Eric is voting for this week? After the show Tuesday night?
> 
> I hope, I hope America decides Jameeka should be the one he votes for. Can you imagine how Dick will react if Jameeka gets one lone "mystery" vote? He'll hit the roof! Poor Eric may not make it through Thursday alive! Heh-heh.


Well if we can't save Jen, then that would be the next best thing.


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

Dick knows she took his cigarettes. He's pissed.

Fireworks tonight!

deb


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

Dick just found 2 of Jen's garbage bags full of her stuff. He's hiding them in the HOH room. Jen's still in the DR.

deb


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Jen has lost her mind


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

damnit, they cut the feed as jen and dick were going at it!


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm so not getting sleep tonight


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

Langree said:


> oops, misread your post, i was really hoping she wouldn't be daddy's little pawn, last time it was obvious he was pulling the strings.


Actually Dani ran her own HOH last time as well, deciding to put up Eric on her own, then brought her Dad into her decision...

That whole Dick was pulling the strings thing was just the LNC-5 (headed by Dustin, who spread blatant lies about Dani) spreading that rumor to discredit Dani, as Dustin felt she was the biggest threat strategically and wanted her out, and didn't want Jess/Amb/Jam liking her again, after they started to, so he moved in to work them against her (the kinds of things Will and Danielle from Season 2 would do; make up things about people to turn people against one another)... looks like you fell prey to his lies as well... 

Dani clearly ran her own HOH, and clearly does NOT let Dick tell her what to do... she hates him trying to even parent her right now, when he's just trying to cheer her up when she's down... anyway, she decided on putting up Eric first, on her own, then convinced her dad to go along with her, not the other way around... she clearly ran her own HOH last time...


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Well I've been watching awhile now. Dick has been stockpiling everything that he can find of Jen's. Apparently Big Brother told him that he could hide anything he finds but not destroy it. 

And Jen refuses to eat slop anymore. She was eating a turkey burger and something else. It was kinda hard to tell from the shot they had. She was laughing because she thinks BB won't show her on the feeds since she was eating real food. And she's kinda rubbing it in Jameka's face because she was still eating slop. I don't think it was intentional but it was very inconsiderate.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

Yep, Jen is not taking this well at all... 

Even threatening to not go to sequester if she gets evicted...


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Jen just came in and said that if she doesn't leave this week, she has an automatic penalty nomination and can't use the veto to save herself next week.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

she's pretty much doing as she pleases now. I wonder how the contracts are worded and at what point she is actually in breech of the agreement, especially if she refuses sequester, can BB withold payment?


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

The penalty nomination is almost a help for her. Dick keeps pointing out that Jen's trying to use the penalty nomination to further herself in the game. As in: "keep me around since I can't win HoH and am automatically nominated next week"


----------



## Rolf (Oct 11, 2003)

DancnDude said:


> Jen just came in and said that if she doesn't leave this week, she has an automatic penalty nomination and can't use the veto to save herself next week.


Can anyone else use the veto to save her next week? If I were in the game I'd want a very clear definition of what the penalty is going to be.

Jen also tried to talk Jameka into eating, and said that since she and Amber had already gone off the slop, she might as well eat real food. Did Amber break the slop rule in the BB house or was Jen referring to Amber eating real food outside the house? Does Amber have a penalty nomination coming her way, too?

If Jen and Amber both have penalty nominations, does the HOH still get to nominate two people, or will it be just Amber and Jen on the block?


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Rolf said:


> Can anyone else use the veto to save her next week? If I were in the game I'd want a very clear definition of what the penalty is going to be.


The way I understand a penalty nom is that you WILL get voted on. Nothing can save you from that.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

Rolf said:


> Jen also tried to talk Jameka into eating, and said that since she and Amber had already gone off the slop, she might as well eat real food. Did Amber break the slop rule in the BB house or was Jen referring to Amber eating real food outside the house? Does Amber have a penalty nomination coming her way, too?


She's referring to Amber possibly getting to eat on her "trip" out tonight, thus leaving Jameka as the only one on slop the entire week.

Also, Jess was told by DR that "they would address Jen's punishments tomorrow morning."

Some, especially Jameka, don't think it's fair that Jen is continuing to eat after receiving the penalty nomination and receiving no further punishment. Plus, the penalty nomination may not even turn out to be a punishment if she stays this week (Dick/Zach talking about getting rid of Jameka this week and then Jen next week since she has to be on the block), and somehow slides through next week as well (especially with Jess/Eric talking about breaking their final 4 deal with Dani/Dick first, so it's likely they may try to get Dani/Dick nominated with Jen next week and then vote Dani/Dick out instead), which will just cause others to try the same, if not this season, then possibly the next, if there is a next. If you're on the block, and you know you're the one getting voted out, what's to stop someone else from breaking the rules, if they have nothing to lose and everything to gain by it...


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Rolf said:


> Can anyone else use the veto to save her next week? If I were in the game I'd want a very clear definition of what the penalty is going to be.


The houseguests had questions about this last night as well. Eric was talking with ED and both said that they'd want a full clarification of the rules and what would happen so they could decide how that would work into their game. They were speculating that maybe 3 people would be on the block: Jen and 2 others that the HoH chose.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Is this the first time we've actually seen the penalty nom used??? The guy that was expelled doesn't count because they just threw him out.

If so and depending on the rest of the punishment, it coudl work out for Jen. She gets rid of jamika this week, then next week the house thinks they'll handle Jen...BUT Eric as AP gets his orders from America to vote out AMBER and then she floats through to another week...a week where she survived a penalty nom and then gets to compete for HOH and POV. 

If it works out THAT way, this could go down as one of the most BRILLIANT moves in BB history!!!


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

unicorngoddess said:


> Is this the first time we've actually seen the penalty nom used??? The guy that was expelled doesn't count because they just threw him out.


Yep it will be. And the producers will have to be very careful how they set the precedence here. As mchips points out, if the penalty really helps Jen here, future players in this game could exploit the rule.

Maybe they should just build a jail cell in the BB house for when they break the rules


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

I was just reading the updates on Jokers...Dick and this group have really thought this through. If things for real go as planned with Jen's penalty nom, they will vote out jam this week. Then they will all throw the HOH comp and let Amber be HOH. Jen will go next week and next week Amber won't be able to play for HOH so Amber will go the week after that.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

unicorngoddess said:


> I was just reading the updates on Jokers...Dick and this group have really thought this through. If things for real go as planned with Jen's penalty nom, they will vote out jam this week. Then they will all throw the HOH comp and let Amber be HOH. Jen will go next week and next week Amber won't be able to play for HOH so Amber will go the week after that.


This should be fun because things always go as planned in the BB house.


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

mwhip said:


> This should be fun because things always go as planned in the BB house.


My thoughts exactly!!


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

DLL66 said:


> My thoughts exactly!!


A lot of it has to do with producer interference. There is a really good video out there of Jen looking at the camera and telling BB she does not appreciate them trying to manipulate her voting a certain way. Jen has also had conversations with others about being manipulated in the diary room. She always gets in trouble for it and the others do agree. Some so much as Dick and Danielle think Eric is getting too much info (little do they know) from the DR which is helping his game play.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I don't like the idea of BB determining who goes on the block....the penalty should be something else. Now taking away the ability to play for veto would be good, but not an automatic nomination...that's just stupid and goes against the game.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

pmyers said:


> I don't like the idea of BB determining who goes on the block....the penalty should be something else. Now taking away the ability to play for veto would be good, but not an automatic nomination...that's just stupid and goes against the game.


I think they did it this way because no one wants to be on the block... it's just too risky, and has worked up until now... but if people see it as a way to stay in the game another week, it'll lose its effectiveness.

If someone is already on the block, perhaps each penalty should result in an extra vote to be evicted instead... if they end up with too many penalties, it could result in their being automatically evicted, when their penalty votes exceed the number of HG votes that could otherwise have kept them in the game...

Just a thought...


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I like the idea of a penalty room where you are "sequestered" from the rest of the house for a certain period of time. Then BB could control what you eat, sleep, etc. 

I HATE the idea of a forced nomination. Totally compromises the game and undermines the HoH power/concept.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

What about a system where if you have one warning, penalty nom. Second warning permenately takes away your ability to play for POV for the remainder of the game. Third warning permanately takes away your ability to play for HOH for the remainder of the game. And if they have to warn you after that, you will be expelled from the BB house.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

I actually LIKE the idea of a penalty nomination; it has been a deterrence, up until now, and can actually help the HOH out if it ever happened (which is now only once in 8 seasons), because then they may only need to nominate one, if they hadn't already made their two nominations, thus only potentially angering one HG instead of two... the HOH often tries to use a pawn anyway, and the penalty nom could end up being their pawn, with the very possible risk of being the one evicted.

I just think they need to make the penalty something else if they're already on the block, as in Jen's case this week, like extra votes to be evicted. Making penalties something to happen in the future, like no more POV, or no more HOH, is only a penalty if the HG survives the week on the block, which then just encourages the other HGs to keep them around... thus helping the HG who is breaking the rules rather than hurting them.

Being sequestered for a day, that's not much of a penalty either... I'd feast for a day if I was on slop and really hungry, if I just ended up only getting sequestered for a day... that one day of feast could be enough to boost me up for the remainder of the week... in my eyes, that wouldn't be enough of a deterrence, and could actually encourage more people breaking the rules, especially when it comes to eating... the penalty needs to be severe enough that it does deter, and again, it has been up until now.

And just adding a penalty nom for the following week if someone is already on the block just encourages the HGs to keep them around another week, which it seems the DR wanted for Jen anyway... I'm just saying...


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

You know, Jen doesn't have as much to lose as everyone else. She already gave up HALF of the prize money if she wins just to get POV that one week.

That might have something to do with her present attitude & actions!


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Jen just woke up and is STILL stuffing her face. She's gonna end up gaining a lot of weight this week if she keeps that up


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

You keep saying "up until now"...what do you mean? I have never heard of this being used as a scare tactic (on any season). I've heard of BB threatening punishment but they've never said what it is. Do you know of another incident where BB acutally threatened an automatic nomination?

The nominations should be determined by the HoH and nothing more and I'm sticking with that


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

Jess was in the kitchen and Jen had been called to the DR.

Jess yelled outside that Jen's picture is B&W. They all came in to see, and apparently, it is (no actual confirmation yet).

So, it could be that Jen has been removed from the game.

edit: other reports are that it was just a joke from Jess. We're on trivia on the feeds, so no idea what's really happening yet.

deb


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I really expected more game play out of Jen that just throwing a tantrum when her back is against a wall. I was really hoping she had some game skills.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Yeah, Jess was just joking with them. It was funny though 

We have been on trivia for a while now. I think dani and amber must be back from their night out and they're probably all having a serious talk with the producers about what happens with Jen now.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

pmyers said:


> I really expected more game play out of Jen that just throwing a tantrum when her back is against a wall. I was really hoping she had some game skills.


I think it's hard for ANYONE to have any game skills with Dick constantly doing what he does. for me, he has stepped over the line way too many times with his phsyical threatening comments and the like. He ruined the season for me.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Well, something happened. Feeds are in out briefly. Jen is still there. But Dick is even more pissed at her now that he was before.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

NJChris said:


> I think it's hard for ANYONE to have any game skills with Dick constantly doing what he does. for me, he has stepped over the line way too many times with his phsyical threatening comments and the like. He ruined the season for me.


I disagree, I think this is spoiled brat, self centered Jen, full blown, regardless of what Dick does, Jen is responsible for her actions last night.

Her eating last night, and basically flaunting it in front of Jam, was a very childish thing to do.

Jen's would is all about Jen, crying about the pictures, the "Jen" wear. I don't think any of it was game, that's her.

I agree with much of what Dick said about her, and she is totally oblivious to how she is perceived.


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

NJChris said:


> I think it's hard for ANYONE to have any game skills with Dick constantly doing what he does. for me, he has stepped over the line way too many times with his phsyical threatening comments and the like. He ruined the season for me.


I didn't mind ED too much ...cuz I couldn't STAND Jameeka and Amber, but I just watched some of the BBAD from last night and he was _really_ getting on my nerves.

She's (Jen) sitting outside eating a turkey burger and he walks up to her and starts blowing cigarette smoke right in her face. She asks the azzhole to stop and of course ...he does it again.

A somewhat physical altercation ensues where she (says she) gets burned while trying to get him to stop ...and they cut away so we can't watch! 

I don't care for Jen (although she's great looking), but ED and his antics are really beginning to wear on me. He just doesn't know when to stop and he's becoming more annoying.

I realize Jen started it by childishly breaking up his smokes, but I thought the guy was gonna tone it down a little. I guess he just can't keep his emotions in check for any length of time ....he always has to have his way and he's as much a spoiled brat as his daughter.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I'm no big ED fan or defender....but if somebody destroyed my property (let alone something I was addicted to) I probably wouldn't be very nice to them either.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

It seems like BB has gone with the "add extra vote for eviction" policy since Jen was already on the block this week. Eric was saying nothing is different other than instead of Jen being voted out by a vote of 5-0 it will be 6-0.

But I wonder how America's vote will play into this???


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I can't wait until Dani and Amber get back and how upset they will be they missed all the fun.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Jen was sitting and eating when dick came out and started smoking, blew smoke in Jen's face then sat down, she then got up and grabbed at the cigerette.


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

DVDKingdom said:


> The altercation didn't happen as you have posted. It was dick that was sitting down and Jen came out and sat to eat her turkey burger and a verbal arguement started and Dick then blew smoke in her face. ED was sitting on the sofa bench when Jen begain reaching for the cigarette. She burned herself by continuing to reach for the lit cigarette.


No, it happened exactly as I posted ...I just watched it. Jen was sitting there eating when Dick came out, lit up and while lambasting her for her evil deed blew the smoke in her face.

She asked him not to do it, he sat down and did it again. She stood up and began reaching for the cigarette apparently trying to swat it outta his hand, and got burned.


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

pmyers said:


> I'm no big ED fan or defender....but if somebody destroyed my property (let alone something I was addicted to) I probably wouldn't be very nice to them either.


Agreed. But his relentless verbal attack ....telling her that she has a "crusty c___" and then commenting on the stains in her bikini, talking about his b_lls on her face, how disgusting she looks without makeup, etc. is a bit much.

Certainly Jen is very immature, but so is ED. To attack someone and belittle them about their physical appearance is beyond gameplay ...it's downright hurtful. The guy is a scumbag who deserves to get his arse kicked.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

pmyers said:


> You keep saying "up until now"...what do you mean? I have never heard of this being used as a scare tactic (on any season). I've heard of BB threatening punishment but they've never said what it is. Do you know of another incident where BB acutally threatened an automatic nomination?


Yes, nearly every season, if not every season...

We may not hear BB threatening it over the loudspeakers, but we hear the HGs mention it when others come close to crossing the line, or they think someone is sneaking food (when they're not).

The threat has almost always been there, if not always, but this is the first time I can remember it ever being used, or having to be used...

I think I almost recall even hearing BB over the loudspeaker threatening it once or twice... but in any case, yes, it has been a real threat...


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

It probably seems childish but if Dick did that stuff to me then the moment they called my name to evict me I would pop him in the jaw. 

Or if we were both in the sequester house I would find a way to make his life hell in there.


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

Go Evel Dick! The women need to show boobies!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

DLL66 said:


> ...The women need to show boobies!...


This seems to be your standard response to all these BB threads


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

pmyers said:


> This seems to be your standard response to all these BB threads


  It may be...........but it's true!!!!


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

I'm just wondering...where does BB draw the line for abuse? Obviously they aren't allowed to physically hurt someone, but what if I have asthma or what if I end up with lung cancer down the line...could BB be held responsible for allowing Dick to blow smoke directly into Jen's face? That's something that could cause physical harm to me (I have asthma and I am pretty sensitve to cigarette smoke) Could Jen make that argument to BB to at least give Dick a penalty nom as well?


----------



## packerfan (Jan 8, 2002)

Dick's verbal attacks remind me of hurricane howie from previous seasons.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

unicorngoddess said:


> I'm just wondering...where does BB draw the line for abuse? Obviously they aren't allowed to physically hurt someone, but what if I have asthma or what if I end up with lung cancer down the line...could BB be held responsible for allowing Dick to blow smoke directly into Jen's face? That's something that could cause physical harm to me (I have asthma and I am pretty sensitve to cigarette smoke) Could Jen make that argument to BB to at least give Dick a penalty nom as well?


I see what you're getting at, but I doubt a few puffs of smoke here and there over the summer will give anyone lung cancer.

If that were the case, then they'd have to have a No Smoking house...

If they banned smoking, then they should probably ban fatty foods, deserts, fast food, etc., and make it illegal for anyone to be overweight, since that causes many more diseases/illnesses, and shortens one's life span more than cigarettes do alone.

I'm not trying to advocate that anyone smoke, as I am not a smoker, and it's clearly unhealthy, but feel the No Smoking bans across the nation and Cigarette taxes are getting a bit excessive... there's been no definitive evidence of anyone actually getting cancer from second-hand smoke; there's only been theories that it _could_ happen. Anyway, I should probably stop before this thread becomes all about smoking. 

I'm deathly allergic to cats, literally... I just have to be around other people who have cats for it to affect me; I don't have to be anywhere near a cat. Perhaps they should outlaw cats so that I don't have to deal with people having them, which then affects me, because I can't get away from them in a workplace... of course I'm exaggerating a bit about outlawing cats to try and make a point; I don't think cats should be outlawed... I like 'em, I just can't be around 'em...


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

mchips said:


> If they banned smoking, then they should probably ban fatty foods, deserts, fast food, etc., and make it illegal for anyone to be overweight, since that causes many more diseases/illnesses, and shortens one's life span more than cigarettes do alone.


The problem with that is, if I decide to stuff my face full of junk food i'm only hurting myself. I really just feel as if its a personal invasion for someone to blow smoke in my face. And being trapped in a house with that person makes it worse becasue you simply can't get away from it.


----------



## Knives of Ice (Nov 8, 2006)

Sir_winealot said:


> No, it happened exactly as I posted ...I just watched it. Jen was sitting there eating when Dick came out, lit up and while lambasting her for her evil deed blew the smoke in her face.
> 
> She asked him not to do it, he sat down and did it again. She stood up and began reaching for the cigarette apparently trying to swat it outta his hand, and got burned.


not sure which show you watched but thats not how it happened.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

unicorngoddess said:


> The problem with that is, if I decide to stuff my face full of junk food i'm only hurting myself.


Not necessarily... there are many people that believe the rising obesity rates in this country are one of the direct causes of rising health care and health insurance costs in this country, thus affecting us all, especially those who live a healthy lifestyle, are paying their health insurance, but not needing to use it, and having to pay more because of others who aren't taking care of themselves... one corporation has even taken it to a level where they're fining their employees who are overweight... it was on Good Morning America here recently... I'm not saying this is right, only pointing out the direction America seems to be heading as of late...

Note I'm not trying to take a position either way in this overweight issue, but only stating that many people believe it is affecting us all, not just those who are choosing to live a less healthy lifestyle...


----------



## veruca salt (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm not watching the live feeds, but really appreciate all of you who are and are posting here for us. I also don't usually watch the show live...I don't even really know what nights it is on, but I think it was on tonite, right? I've only read the last three pages of this and I'm wondering "How are they going to pack all of this into a one hour show along with the veto competition???" I think they should add a night since there's so much going on.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

unicorngoddess said:


> The problem with that is, if I decide to stuff my face full of junk food i'm only hurting myself. I really just feel as if its a personal invasion for someone to blow smoke in my face. And being trapped in a house with that person makes it worse becasue you simply can't get away from it.


She could have gotten away from it. She could have walked inside. He is not aloud to smoke in the house.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

The HG's have said that Jen found a "loophole" that allows her to eat. The penalty vote is for destroying the cigs.

What is the loophole? She is continuing to eat even now. From what I understand she should not have been allowed to eat this week for 2 reasons - part of that Veto comp (the one that caused them to wear bunny suits) - and I think that is for the remainder of the time she's in the house, and her team lost the food comp this week.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

i'm actually sad I'm gonna miss the vote this week.


----------



## lew313 (Jul 2, 2002)

Why doesn't someone say something to ED about spitting all the time. Besides being totally gross- the others walk around in the yard barefoot. If I were one of them I'd do something about it. The only one that seems to stand up to ED is Jen.

GO Jen


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

lew313 said:


> Why doesn't someone say something to ED about spitting all the time. Besides being totally gross- the others walk around in the yard barefoot. If I were one of them I'd do something about it. The only one that seems to stand up to ED is Jen.
> 
> GO Jen


I liked how he did the single finger nose-blow as he went from the hot tub to the pool the other night. On the grass.


----------



## timr_42 (Oct 14, 2001)

Langree said:


> i'm actually sad I'm gonna miss the vote this week.


Isn't that what a Tivo is for?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I found this quote interesting from realitynewsonline.com:



> A this point, we see people starting to head off to bed. The sole person who stays up late this evening is Dick, who spends some time reading a rule book for Big Brother to better understand the penalty nomination that Jen received. Even he is in bed by 3:00 am and this concludes another frenetic, hectic, and disruptive day in the house


1. Interesting that there is a rule book
2. Interesting that they would be allowed to read it while in the house


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

pmyers said:


> I found this quote interesting from realitynewsonline.com:
> 
> 1. Interesting that there is a rule book
> 2. Interesting that they would be allowed to read it while in the house


I have heard about the rule book before. I think that Dr. Will may have been reading it during his season.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

Jen has been reading the rule book a lot this season... early on she was looking for a loophole to get Dick thrown out of the house...

This past week she's been looking for a loophole to keep herself in the house, and to find a way around having to eat slop.

We've heard that she found a way around being able to eat, but we don't know what that is exactly, or if it's really true... as far as staying in the house, it doesn't seem she's found anything, so she keeps threatening to not go to sequester if she gets evicted (I think it's just a threat to the producers, in her mind thinking they'll find a way to keep her in the house then). But it sounds like an idle threat, because she slipped up talking to Amber last night saying she could talk to Dustin [for her], to which Amber replied, I thought you said you weren't going to go to sequester...


----------



## tripmac (Oct 4, 2004)

mchips said:


> But it sounds like an idle threat, because she slipped up talking to Amber last night saying she could talk to Dustin [for her], to which Amber replied, I thought you said you weren't going to go to sequester...


So Amber's brain cell was turned on for a minute there?


----------



## OhioUmpire (Dec 2, 2003)

dthmj said:


> The HG's have said that Jen found a "loophole" that allows her to eat. The penalty vote is for destroying the cigs.


Not true, if you watched the show this evening Chen clearly stated that the penalty vote was for violating the food restrictions.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

OhioUmpire said:


> Not true, if you watched the show this evening Chen clearly stated that the penalty vote was for violating the food restrictions.


At least that is how CBS edited it. The live feed crews were saying the penalty vote was for destroying the cigs - not for eating food.


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

sir_winealot said:


> Jen was sitting there eating when Dick came out, lit up and while lambasting her for her evil deed blew the smoke in her face.





Knives of Ice said:


> not sure which show you watched but thats not how it happened.


Then tell us how it happened, because I've seen it several times now.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

mchips said:


> Jen has been reading the rule book a lot this season... early on she was looking for a loophole to get Dick thrown out of the house...


 I was reading on another forum that Jen was reading it out loud stating that it says physical threats and intimidation are prohibited. BB seems to ignore what they want because they care more about ratings than people being mentally abused.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

NJChris said:


> I was reading on another forum that Jen was reading it out loud stating that it says physical threats and intimidation are prohibited. BB seems to ignore what they want because they care more about ratings than people being mentally abused.


He never physically threatened her... saying stuff like "I hope you die" (those may not be his exact words) is not a threat... he never said he would kill her... everyone has people in their lives they wish would die, but most, and I feel including Dick, don't really mean it, and would actually feel bad if that person actually did die...

In one season there was a contestant who held a knife to another contestant's throat (allegedly joking around) and did make some statement to the affect that he was going to kill her... he was evicted from the show. That is a physical threat, stating that he would be the one to kill her, and while holding a knife, making it both verbal and a real physical threat... he may never have done it, but I can see where the producers didn't want to take that risk.

As far as "intimidation", that's too broad and has most likely been taken out of context of the entire entry in the rule book... people are intimidating one another all of the time, just like when Jen was HOH, and tried to intimidate people by threatening them into voting the way she wanted them to vote, causing Amber to cry (but then of course we've since learned she'll cry at the drop of hat)...

Also, with Jen reading it aloud, was she reading it word for word, or how she wanted to interpret it, and again a single sentence taken out of the context of an entire paragraph or line of thought could be misconstrued... something to think about...

Intimidating people is part of just about any game... He didn't intimidate her in such a way that he was going to physically harm her in any way... Jameka, however, did say she wanted to "slap" him, and therefore had to slap her hands together in front of his face "to keep from slapping" him. Dick has never even come close to physically harming anyone. It's all verbal...

No one else is any better... Dick just does it to their face; everyone else does it to the person behind their back to everyone else, which is just as much, if not more damaging to someone, especially when they're making it up. I agree some of the words he uses some may find incredibly offensive, like "cu*t", but then other people find the "bit*h" word as offensive and even Jameka, the supposed Christian, uses that word often. Jameka cusses quite a bit. I do think Dick sometimes takes it over the top, but I've never seen it as worthy of being evicted from the show. And, until this past week, before the truce between the two, I've been impressed with how Jen has been taking it... but Jen started that feud between the two of them, talking about how old he was, and how gross it would be for him to touch her during one of their first comps, with the butter/popcorn, having to scrape it off of one another... she stated she did not want Dick touching her in that comp, which was part of the comp, saying he was gross (or something to that affect)... although Dick probably won't admit it, that looked like it hurt his feelings... he did bring it up to her later, just as their feud began to bubble over, and she just blew it off, no remorse, no apologies...


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

mchips said:


> He never physically threatened her... ...


 Yes he did.. most notably during the endurance competition he talked about choking her with a part of his body.

And the comments to Dustin? Did that not happen too?

There are MANY MANY MANY MANY examples of him talking about killing one of the houseguests.

I've never seen this kind of constant behavior on BB before. It's why I cancelled my season pass and will only read about it now. They have sunk to a new low on the people they have on and what they have been allowing this season.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

NJChris said:


> ...It's why I cancelled my season pass and will only read about it now. They have sunk to a new low on the people they have on and what they have been allowing this season.


Eric told Jess last night that if he's sitting next to Jameka or Amber in the final 2 he'll kill them...

Should he now be evicted?

I think you're taking things more literally with Dick than they are intended... that's just my opinion...

But right or wrong, you have the right not to watch the show, however I find it odd that you're still participating in this thread then... 

If you're only reading about it, you will not be able to see facial expressions nor hear the tone of someone's voice, which will then give you a mistaken impression of what's really happening... as well as reading someone else's perspective on a given situation, which may or may not be entirely accurate...

Who was your favorite? Is he/she no longer in the house?


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

mchips said:


> Eric told Jess last night that if he's sitting next to Jameka or Amber in the final 2 he'll kill them...
> 
> Should he now be evicted?
> 
> I think you're taking things more literally with Dick than they are intended... that's just my opinion...


IMHO, there is a huge difference between what Eric saying "I will kill them" and Dick saying "I will crush the bones in her neck" and "I will anally rape her until she bleeds." Eric is making a general statement where as Dick is making a very direct threat.

In addition, we must take in to context the person. Eric does not come across a person with a violent temper, Dick has shown that he has a temper and can not control it.

(Disclaimer: I did not personally hear the comments I have attributed to Dick and am only repeating what I have read. If he did not make them, then I am unnecessarily acusing him. If he did make them, I don't see any sort of facial expression that would lead me to believe that he did not mean the things he said. Doesn't he always say he is a straight shooter?)


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Ok mchips we get it, you love Dick.


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

JFriday said:


> Ok mchips we get it, you love Dick.


And NTTAWWT.....


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

RBlount said:


> In addition, we must take in to context the person. Eric does not come across a person with a violent temper, Dick has shown that he has a temper and can not control it.


I would disagree with this...

Jen was the one that destroyed his cigarrettes. Seems like she's the one that can't control her temper.

As for Dick taking her stuff and hiding it - those kind of things happen every single season because the houseguests get bored. I'm not saying that was the reason behind Dick doing it, but every houseguest has played practical jokes on everyone because it gets boring as hell in there... they make up stupid stuff to do just to keep themselves amused.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

RBlount said:


> Eric is making a general statement where as Dick is making a very direct threat.


Nope, Eric said he _specifically_ would kill Amber or Jameka, one of those two, if they end up in the final two with him.

No, I don't think he meant it literally, just like I don't believe Dick does... I don't recall Dick ever making those statements that you're quoting...

Often, the person who has created the most horrific crimes in our country are the most quiet individual next door, who people refer to as always so nice, who never show any emotional outbursts, etc... There's a saying about a barking dog... he may bark, but he doesn't bite...

Dick can control himself... maybe not always verbally, but he has controlled himself physically... Jen and Jameka have been struggling to control themselves physically, with Jameka struggling not to slap him, and Jen all up on Dick trying to slap or grab his cigarettes out of his hand, even destroying his cigarettes, which are not cheap... Dick has not destroyed anything of anyone's... I don't agree with his throwing people's clothes over the wall or onto the roof, but he's not as bad as you two are trying to make him out to be... it's all how you look at it... I think you're looking too much at people on the surface, rather than looking deeper... Dick is not a bad person... people may not agree with how he looks, and I agree that some of the things he says people may find extremely offensive... but I think he's the last person in the house that would physically hurt anyone... Jen has already shown that she'll get physical... Jameka came close to getting physical...

People are misunderstanding where Dick is coming from... people in and out of the house thought Dick was going to hit Mike when he came off of that one POV comp... Dick was surprised at that, saying he's not stupid, that Mike would have crushed him (or something to that affect)...

I also believe there's much bias against Dick from people in this thread who are rooting for someone else in the house... that's human nature; I understand that... but Dick is not a bad guy... he may not be my personal typical type of friend, but I don't think he's a bad person...


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

mchips said:


> Nope, Eric said he _specifically_ would kill Amber or Jameka, one of those two, if they end up in the final two with him.
> 
> No, I don't think he meant it literally, just like I don't believe Dick does... I don't recall Dick ever making those statements that you're quoting...
> 
> ...


So what you are saying is "Dick is good"?


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Dick definately wasn't controling himself when he dumped a glass of tea over Jen's head or when he starting blowing smoke directly in her face. Why couldn't he just stay away from her? If he hated her so badly to the point where he's acting out on his hatred, why couldn't he just seclude himself from her? Jen was actually doing a pretty good job of not letting Dick get to her, she just [understandably] snapped when she was backstabbed from D&D. I don't believe Jen broke the truce first. The truce was for them (D&D) to keep Jen in the game if Jen voted to keep Dick in the house...and she did. Then Danielle turns around and backdoors Jen. The truce was broke. Dick came outside to pretty much gloat [blow smoke] in Jen's face. Jen decided she had enough and she would hit Dick where it really hurt...by taking away his cigarettes. Then BB scolded her for it. And from what Jen said, this was NOT her first time doing this with Dick's cigarette's. She kept referring to "last time" because she kept saying last time she didn't get them all because he had a hiding place for them and this time she new where his hiding place was. I guess it was different this time because she destroyed ALL of his cigarettes...in which case I can see Jen's frustration with the producers...they aren't very consistant. And when you add that to the fact that they told them you CAN'T destroy other people's things...someone brought up a good point. Jen's shirt was vandalized by someone. That would be considered destroying. So in Jen's head she could be wondering what that person wasn't called out. Add to that the fact that she's been on slop for many weeks now. Its understandable for her to finally have a meltdown.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

unicorngoddess said:


> Dick definately wasn't controling himself when he dumped a glass of tea over Jen's head or when he starting blowing smoke directly in her face. Why couldn't he just stay away from her? If he hated her so badly to the point where he's acting out on his hatred, why couldn't he just seclude himself from her? Jen was actually doing a pretty good job of not letting Dick get to her, she just [understandably] snapped when she was backstabbed from D&D. I don't believe Jen broke the truce first. The truce was for them (D&D) to keep Jen in the game if Jen voted to keep Dick in the house...and she did. Then Danielle turns around and backdoors Jen. The truce was broke. Dick came outside to pretty much gloat [blow smoke] in Jen's face. Jen decided she had enough and she would hit Dick where it really hurt...by taking away his cigarettes. Then BB scolded her for it. And from what Jen said, this was NOT her first time doing this with Dick's cigarette's. She kept referring to "last time" because she kept saying last time she didn't get them all because he had a hiding place for them and this time she new where his hiding place was. I guess it was different this time because she destroyed ALL of his cigarettes...in which case I can see Jen's frustration with the producers...they aren't very consistant. And when you add that to the fact that they told them you CAN'T destroy other people's things...someone brought up a good point. Jen's shirt was vandalized by someone. That would be considered destroying. So in Jen's head she could be wondering what that person wasn't called out. Add to that the fact that she's been on slop for many weeks now. Its understandable for her to finally have a meltdown.


I'm not going to touch on everything that you said, but you do have some facts wrong...

Jen destroyed his cigarettes _before_ Dick blew smoke in her face... after which Dick pointed out that they had a truce that he would not be mean to her (and he hadn't since they made that truce).

The truce was not for them to keep Jen in the game, but for Dick to stop being mean to her, as long as she stops being mean to Dani, which she had been since Dani got Nick when Jen wanted Nick.. She even blatantly lied to people that Nick kissed her... I guess she wasn't counting on Joe letting Nick know, and then Nick confronting her about it.

Dick blew smoke in her face _after_ she destroyed his cigarettes, to make her go away (the "jen-repellent"), after Jen came out and sat next to him, not the other way around... Dick was there first... I'm referring to the first time...

Jen broke their truce first... both by destroying his cigs, lying about Dick/Dani behind their backs to others about them having alliances with people they didn't have, among other things, making it clear that she wanted Dick out of the house before anyone else (this after their truce)... If I were Dick, and Jen was talking about me that way, truce would be over... keeping Dick in the game is good for Dani, and therefore bad for Dani to keep Jen in the game... Dani did tell Jen she would have her back, but this was after the LNC-5 as a group went back on their word about voting out Eric, thus making Dani feel she was all alone... note Jen did not return the sentiment... she just basically responded that she could live with that... of course she could, how wonderful for Jen that Dani is going to have her back... but she never told Dani that she would have her back... thus, there was no real commitment for Dani to have Jen's back, if Jen wasn't going to return the same... I'm not saying that Jen didn't have a right to want Dick out of the house, but strategically, combined with not willing to commit to having Dani's back as well, doesn't help in getting Dani or Dick to want to continue to have her in the game.

The thing about Eric squirting mustard on one of her shirts, I've thought the same thing... if that didn't wash out, it essentially ruined one of her shirts... but we don't know if it washed out or not, and I might point out that Jen was not penalized for destroying Dick's cigs... she was penalized for eating while on food restriction. BB replaced his cigs, and if Jen's shirt was destroyed because of the mustard, BB should probably replace her shirt for her as well, especially since that was an AP directive of sorts (although it wasn't for him to destory someone's property, but rather "Eric needs to instigate some drama in the Big Brother house. This week, he's a secret vandal. Whose personal property should he covertly target?")... however I can see where some people might argue about the word "vandal" being used...


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

mchips said:


> I'm not going to touch on everything that you said, but you do have some facts wrong...
> 
> Jen destroyed his cigarettes _before_ Dick blew smoke in her face... after which Dick pointed out that they had a truce that he would not be mean to her (and he hadn't since they made that truce).
> 
> ...


We get it, your a big Dick fan.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

JFriday said:


> We get it, your a big Dick fan.


Then you don't get what I'm saying at all... I'm not a black and white person... there are many levels/shades of gray, and I see good and bad in everyone...

I don't think anyone in the house is what I would call a bad person... they've all had both good and bad moments... Dick is just not as bad as some of you want to make him out to be...


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

mchips said:


> Jen destroyed his cigarettes _before_ Dick blew smoke in her face... after which Dick pointed out that they had a truce that he would not be mean to her (and he hadn't since they made that truce).


Not the first time though. Jen was sitting outside on the couch with Jamika and Dick came out and started smoking right in front of her...maybe not as directly as the second time. And it annoyed Jen enough to get up and destroy his stash. CBS got the order of everything all mixed up to make Jen look like she started the whole thing...this whole thing started on the live feeds about an hour or so before the Showtime feed started. So you had to have been watching the live feeds in order to see how the real order of events played out.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

There must be a reason his daughter hadn't talked to him prior to this in the past 2 years and had longer periods prior to that. She still to my knowledge hasn't said things would change once they're out of the house. Thats says alot about Dick and the person he is.


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

Well, personally I think Dick is a scumbag. He was my favorite person in the house until this episode with Jen over his smokes, but he went too far for even me (and yes, Jen was bigtime outtta control and wrong).

The part where he was talking about her bikini bottom stains and crusty c....was just way over the top.

Sorry, but anybody who can spew that kinda garbage in front of a national tv audience, ain't even close to being a "good person" in my book. 

An opinion.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

JFriday said:


> There must be a reason his daughter hadn't talked to him prior to this in the past 2 years and had longer periods prior to that. She still to my knowledge hasn't said things would change once they're out of the house. Thats says alot about Dick and the person he is.


I might point out that she also is not speaking to anyone else in the family, her brother, grandmother/mother-??, among others... I'm sure there's plenty of blame to go around...

She did tell Julie last week that in the beginning, Dick was the first person she wanted to see out of the house... now, he's the last... being secluded together in a house for a month or two is not going to instantly repair years of damage... Dick has said he is willing to go to counseling with her after the show... Dick is making an effort...

Dani/Dick are having to deal with something that no one else in the house has to deal with... as Dani said to Dustin, he doesn't have to ever see Joe again, but Dick is her father... that's a big difference...


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

unicorngoddess said:


> So you had to have been watching the live feeds in order to see how the real order of events played out.


Live feeds... that's what I'm basing it on...

As I've said before, it's the live feeds that tell the whole story, or, well, almost...


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

unicorngoddess said:


> Dick definately wasn't controling himself when he dumped a glass of tea over Jen's head or when he starting blowing smoke directly in her face. Why couldn't he just stay away from her? If he hated her so badly to the point where he's acting out on his hatred, why couldn't he just seclude himself from her? Jen was actually doing a pretty good job of not letting Dick get to her, she just [understandably] snapped when she was backstabbed from D&D. I don't believe Jen broke the truce first. The truce was for them (D&D) to keep Jen in the game if Jen voted to keep Dick in the house...and she did. Then Danielle turns around and backdoors Jen. The truce was broke. Dick came outside to pretty much gloat [blow smoke] in Jen's face. Jen decided she had enough and she would hit Dick where it really hurt...by taking away his cigarettes. Then BB scolded her for it. And from what Jen said, this was NOT her first time doing this with Dick's cigarette's. She kept referring to "last time" because she kept saying last time she didn't get them all because he had a hiding place for them and this time she new where his hiding place was. I guess it was different this time because she destroyed ALL of his cigarettes...in which case I can see Jen's frustration with the producers...they aren't very consistant. And when you add that to the fact that they told them you CAN'T destroy other people's things...someone brought up a good point. Jen's shirt was vandalized by someone. That would be considered destroying. So in Jen's head she could be wondering what that person wasn't called out. Add to that the fact that she's been on slop for many weeks now. Its understandable for her to finally have a meltdown.


please learn how to create paragraphs.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

unicorngoddess said:


> Not the first time though. Jen was sitting outside on the couch with Jamika and Dick came out and started smoking right in front of her...maybe not as directly as the second time. And it annoyed Jen enough to get up and destroy his stash. CBS got the order of everything all mixed up to make Jen look like she started the whole thing...this whole thing started on the live feeds about an hour or so before the Showtime feed started. So you had to have been watching the live feeds in order to see how the real order of events played out.


"Smoking in front of her".

As I understand it, that is the ONLY place that he is "allowed" to smoke.


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> I would disagree with this...
> 
> Jen was the one that destroyed his cigarrettes. Seems like she's the one that can't control her temper.


what?!!! Dick pouring iced tea over her head with no reaction is a person with a bad temper?

Dick demoralized Jen with that action. He shouldn't have done that.

She kept her anger for so long... this was the only time she did something like this.


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> "Smoking in front of her".
> 
> As I understand it, that is the ONLY place that he is "allowed" to smoke.


but you dont blow your smoke on someone's face deliberately... it's common courtesy.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

mchips said:


> Live feeds... that's what I'm basing it on...
> 
> As I've said before, it's the live feeds that tell the whole story, or, well, almost...


So then where is our discrepancy coming from???



Mikkel_Knight said:


> "Smoking in front of her".
> 
> As I understand it, that is the ONLY place that he is "allowed" to smoke.


He is allowed to smoke ANYWHERE in the back yard. He doesn't have to come right up to where she is and smoke in front of her.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

mchips said:


> But right or wrong, you have the right not to watch the show, however I find it odd that you're still participating in this thread then...


 I'm still curious about how it plays out, but I don't want to give CBS any indication I watch the show (by recording it, tuning in live, watching the feeds or watching the episode on their site). It's more about not supporting CBS than knowing what's going on in the rat cage.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

jpwoof said:


> but you dont blow your smoke on someone's face deliberately... it's common courtesy.


yes it is common courtesy.

Last I checked, however, common courtesy was not a rule in the game.

You do blow smoke in their face if you want to mess with them. Is that cool? not at all... but well within "rules" (as opposed to Jen physically trying to grab him in order to take the cigarrette away).


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

jpwoof said:


> what?!!! Dick pouring iced tea over her head with no reaction is a person with a bad temper?
> 
> Dick demoralized Jen with that action. He shouldn't have done that.
> 
> She kept her anger for so long... this was the only time she did something like this.


She got wet.

Is it also "bad temper" if he would be in the pool and splash her? Throwing water on someone is a result of bad temper?

*sigh*


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

unicorngoddess said:


> He is allowed to smoke ANYWHERE in the back yard. He doesn't have to come right up to where she is and smoke in front of her.


See, I think there's a difference here...

I think he's supposed to stay in that corner of the yard to smoke. I would check with someone more knowledgeable of the game, but I'm almost positive that he's only allowed to smoke there... In fact, multiple people on multiple BB fan sites have said that, (and they are more students of BB than I am).

It's also a common courtesy thing though... does he have to come right up to where she is? Nope. Is he allowed to? Yup. He's not allowed to smoke in the house - if Jen would have walked around the whole back yard (and smokers are allowed to smoke in the entire back yard), he could have followed her all around. It's not right, but it's certainly within "rules". Sure is rude though (you'll get no arguement from anyone on that I think).

Every time you see Dick smoking after being pent up inside, he's over in that corner. You can't honestly think that he's separating himself from others because he's trying to be "courteous" do you? You can't honestly think that he's only over there because that's where the ashtrays are at and he doesn't want to ash in the yard do you?

Jen doesn't "need" to be outside. Dick (when smoking) does. Who's invading who??


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Just last night after the HOH comp I recall him grabbing a cigarette after getting out of the dunk tank. Also, back when the show first started and they were playing ice shuffleboard he carried his cigarette around with him during the game. So its not just in that one corner where he can smoke.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

I have a feeling though, that the crap that they had to pour on themselves from the POV comp. was alot worse than iced tea


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Lopey said:


> I have a feeling though, that the crap that they had to pour on themselves from the POV comp. was alot worse than iced tea


But they willingly did that to themselves though. It wasn't a requirement.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

Well, to go in a lighter direction, sounds like the food and luxury comps were a lot of fun for the HGs... and what's better than seeing a bunch of naked people on TV...


----------



## konder8u (Aug 25, 2007)

On the west coast I watched it from 9 to midnight.


----------



## TivoFan (Feb 22, 2000)

mchips said:


> Dick is not a bad person... people may not agree with how he looks, and I agree that some of the things he says people may find extremely offensive... but I think he's the last person in the house that would physically hurt anyone... J


I don't have any problem with how dick looks. He's a little old to be trying to pull off the dark rocker look, but whatever.

My personal take on Dick is that he is a bully. He likes to verbally abuse weaker people who can't defend themselves. That's one reason he picks on women more than men. I think if he was outside the house, he wouldn't be verbally assaulting any of the guys, he's only doing it now because he knows they can't touch him without getting thrown out of the game. Ultimately I see him as a petty coward who craps on anyone he can. And, although it takes a different form, that also includes his daughter. I have no respect for him as a person.

And while I understand that he keeps the show from being boring, I have a hard time respecting anyone who says they enjoy watching him.

As far as him not physically hurting anyone, someone posted in the live thread feed that he was arrested for spousal abuse.


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

Eric won POV this week...or so it seems. His is the picture on the wall next to the POV necklace.

deb


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

TivoFan said:


> I have a hard time respecting anyone who says they enjoy watching him.


Great, we have equal respect for one another then...


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

TivoFan said:


> My personal take on Dick is that he is a bully. He likes to verbally abuse weaker people who can't defend themselves.


dick is a d***! And I agree, he's a vile bully and he makes me sick.

He makes me sick as does Vick. Perhaps it's the ICK! (hmm . . . maybe I'm channeling Dr. Seuss!)

I'm over the show with that jerk still there. I don't watch things that upset me!


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

megory said:


> I don't like Vick either! Maybe it's the ick factor!


Who's Vick?


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Was catching up this morning on live feed updates and Jessica and Erica made out a little last night.


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

Looks like Amber is the one going this week (yahoo!), as ED was telling Daniele how difficult it was going to be "putting up with Zach for another 2 1/2 weeks."


----------



## drumorgan (Jan 11, 2003)

mwhip said:


> Was catching up this morning on live feed updates and Jessica and Erica made out a little last night.


That sounds hot.

Wait... Who's Erica?


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

It's when Eric wears the dress.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

Sir_winealot said:


> Looks like Amber is the one going this week (yahoo!), as ED was telling Daniele how difficult it was going to be "putting up with Zach for another 2 1/2 weeks."


Yep, they switched from Zach to Amber after the last POV comp... Dani looked at Dick and said something like, "See why I want to get rid of Amber now?" to which Dick replied, "Yes."

Personally, they want to get rid of Zach, but strategically, they want to get rid of Amber first.

Since Dustin was evicted, Amber has stepped up her game, coming in 2nd in three of the last four HOV and POV comps.

Dani says that after their New York (Power of 10) trip, they have a new Amber.

The four of them are on board with this, but Eric left it that they should wait until Wed. and meet again before making a final decision... it seems the past two weeks Eric is now waiting until he hears from America on who to evict before making any commitments now...

He's finally trying playing America's game instead of his own, to the benefit of both him and America... :up:


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

DavidTigerFan said:


> It's when Eric wears the dress.


Cute, but somehow a disturbing image...


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Hmm...it'd be great if America got to tell Eric whether or not to use the veto...but since the tv schedule is so off from the actual schedule (POV ceremony is today) then America doesn't get a chance to vote for that. So that kinda sucks. I would have voted for Eric to save Zach forcing Jessica to put up someone else that America could vote out.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

unicorngoddess said:


> Hmm...it'd be great if America got to tell Eric whether or not to use the veto...but since the tv schedule is so off from the actual schedule (POV ceremony is today) then America doesn't get a chance to vote for that. So that kinda sucks. I would have voted for Eric to save Zach forcing Jessica to put up someone else that America could vote out.


Like Danielle?

Yeah I was hoping the same thing.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

I don't think it would be surprising who in this thread would want them to stay the same and who would want Eric to use the veto... the Donato-haters/Dustin supporters of course want Eric to use the veto.

I, of course, want it to stay the same.

And judging by the various polls around the Internet, most (generally 2/3) want it to stay the same with Amber overwhelmingly getting voted out.

<edit>
Of course none of these polls are done scientifically and typically have only a few to several hundred responses...


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

mchips said:


> And judging by the various polls around the Internet, most (generally 2/3) want it to stay the same with Amber overwhelmingly getting voted out.


Did God participate in any of these polls?


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

verdugan said:


> Did God participate in any of these polls?


Yes he wants Amber to stop embarrassing him.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

verdugan said:


> Did God participate in any of these polls?


Possibly... lol

When the HGs were playing quarters the other night, Amber spun the bottle and asked three different times (two of them back to back) who would be evicted this week, and all three times the bottle landed on her... 

Perhaps God is trying to tell her something...


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

The big brother I want to see is when Amber finally is able to log on to a computer and read what people think of her.


----------



## Topher5000 (Jan 2, 2006)

JFriday said:


> The big brother I want to see is when Amber finally is able to log on to a computer and read what people think of her.


That would be classic. Mean, but classic.
I actually feel somewhat sorry for her. She's going to feel soooo stupid.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Topher5000 said:


> That would be classic. Mean, but classic.
> I actually feel somewhat sorry for her. She's going to feel soooo stupid.


I'm willing to bet that she cries.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

i'd bet that for a dollar


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

Topher5000 said:


> She's going to feel soooo stupid.


But will she know the difference?


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

It was so funny the other night when Amber was trying to Eric into taking her off the block and she told him he was one of the only "good people" left in the house. Eric, Jess and Dani were all laughing about how she could possibly still consider Eric one of the good guys. She doesn't even think about what she says before she says it.


----------



## BigT4187 (Jul 24, 2006)

JFriday said:


> I'm willing to bet that she cries.


Nice ... lol


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

I think Amber might shoot up again after she finds out America thinks she's an idiot.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

Here's a gem from the live feed updaters that just took place after Amber went to plead her case to stay:

Amber tells Jameka: "God is so proud of me right now for going to talk to them (Jess & Eric"


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

jradford said:


> Here's a gem from the live feed updaters that just took place after Amber went to plead her case to stay:
> 
> Amber tells Jameka: "God is so proud of me right now for going to talk to them (Jess & Eric"


LOL!!! Classic.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

...And another:

_Amber thinks that it is crazy that she was able to guess how many shirts were in the pile of clothes that she just folded. She thinks that this proves "she can just see things"._

I get way too much of a kick out of her delusions.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

BTW - Janelle is on House Calls right now!!!!


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up... I don't usually watch House Calls, but am tuning into now.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Kinda surprised that she likes D&D so much. I knew she would hate Eric and Jessica.


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

Zach is the new HOH


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Well we know he will put up Jameka but who else? Who ever makes him the best deal? Since Eric and Jess put him up I guess that means one of them. Should be an interesting week.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Ugggh, Zach is such a dork. I was hoping he'd be going home next. 

Oh well, should be interesting seeing him go mad with power!


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

"Strategically", he needs to put up one from each alliance.. perhaps, Danielle and Eric.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

debtoine said:


> Zach is the new HOH


How did he win? I can't believe he finished the challenge already. Was he the last one to quit or did he really finish?

Justen


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

justen_m said:


> How did he win? I can't believe he finished the challenge already. Was he the last one to quit or did he really finish?
> 
> Justen


He really finished. From what I can gather BB gave them some extra cups at some point and that speeded things up.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

jpwoof said:


> "Strategically", he needs to put up one from each alliance.. perhaps, Danielle and Eric.


He doesn't know what he wants to do. He told Danielle (who he says is the "only one I can trust"  ) that he wanted to put up Eric and Jessica because he needed to break them up, then said that maybe he'd put them up and then backdoor Jameka. He's clueless.

I'm sure he has no plan of his own. Like someone said, he's clay to be molded.

ETA: Now it looks like Eric has plans to get Zach to put up Dick and Danielle. He-he - this is going to be interesting.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

I cant tell you one thing...Zach is screwed after this week if he puts up either Danielle or Jessica with as many promises as he's been rambling on about in their HOH rooms for the past 4 weeks. Even though he is playing both sides, that must means after this week he'll have both sides going after him if he betrays his word. So the only "safe" people he can put up are Eric, Jameka and Dick.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I think the house had to give stuff up for them to get extra cups. I know they are without hot water for 8 days and someone got a phone call from home for something but other than that I have no clue.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Eric won the phone call and gave it to Jessica. I don't know who's responsible for the cold water...maybe all of them.

Jess is hoping to talk to her brother but doesn't know if he's back from Iraq yet.

And apparently all of them, even Jameka, are eating real food. They took all the slop out of the storage room and everything. Someone speculated that it was in all fairness since Jen broke the rules last week. I don't know though.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

unicorngoddess said:


> Eric won the phone call and gave it to Jessica. I don't know who's responsible for the cold water...maybe all of them.
> 
> Jess is hoping to talk to her brother but doesn't know if he's back from Iraq yet.
> 
> And apparently all of them, even Jameka, are eating real food. They took all the slop out of the storage room and everything. Someone speculated that it was in all fairness since Jen broke the rules last week. I don't know though.


Isn't this about the time they give up food competitions anyway. I never have food comps this late in the season. By this point, everyone just eats. Plus wasn't Jameka on slop for only 30 days. If yesterday was her 4 HOH that she could no participate she should have been close anyway.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Very interesting position this week for Zach. Zach needs to nominate both Jess and Eric. Also because I want to see what Eric will do if he wins POV in that situation. Does he take himself off or Jessica off? But Zach being the ogre will nominate Jameka and probably Jessica. Which if Jessica or Eric win POV then they will take her off and if he noms Jam and Eric then Eric comes off if he or Jess wins it. Of course he may nominate Dick since he has had words with him the last couple days when Dick found out he was playing both sides.

Zach at this point needs to look beyond this week and make a deal with someone who will not nominate him next week and will go after Jameka. That buys him two weeks but who is in his better interest? Dani/D!ck or Jess/Eric? I hate to say it but I think he needs to target Eric with D&D and that would isolate Jessica and Jess isolated is far less dangerous as Dick or Danielle isolated.


----------



## Logicatv (Aug 14, 2006)

I don't know why no one likes Zach. But after seeing the rest, I am rooting for Zach to win at this point and next comes Jessica. I personally don't want to see Danielle or Dick or Eric to win the money (in that order).


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

As I heard somewhere else... The guy puts on a bunny suit in week 5 and suddenly gets a personality.

I don't mind Zach. In order of who I want to win:

Jessica
Eric
Zach
Daniel
Dick



Jameka


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

I think as AP Eric would have to pull himself off the block if the chance arose.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

Langree said:


> I think as AP Eric would have to pull himself off the block if the chance arose.


Not if we voted otherwise.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Shaunnick said:


> Not if we voted otherwise.


I dunno, it'd be interesting to see how the producers deal with it.


----------



## jhausmann (Aug 21, 2002)

Langree said:


> I dunno, it'd be interesting to see how the producers deal with it.


Doubtful that America will get a say in veto usage, they didnt last week...


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

jhausmann said:


> Doubtful that America will get a say in veto usage, they didnt last week...


Has America ever?

Not to mention the double-elimination... it'd have to be a live tally - something that I highly doubt they'd do...


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Shaunnick said:


> Not if we voted otherwise.


Because of the schedule, America will never get a vote on the Veto. POV is played on Saturdays with the POV meeting on Mondays. In order for America to get a chocie, we'd have to go through nominations AND POV comp on Sundays show.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Yay! Jessica got to talk to her brother. Apparently he came back from Iraq last week. I'm so happy for her.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

unicorngoddess said:


> Yay! Jessica got to talk to her brother. Apparently he came back from Iraq last week. I'm so happy for her.


and CBS cheers!


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

It is looking like D&D won the Zach sweepstakes. Looks like he might of aligned himself with them for this week and is going to put up Jess and Eric and let D&D deal with Jameka next week.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

As expected Jess and Jameka are nominated.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

POV was late last night...Danielle won. Looks like D&D know they are the most powerful people in the house they are talking about getting rid of Jessica or Eric. Dani seems to thing Zach will put up Eric if D&D pull of Jameka. 

I told everyone this would happen this week if Jess and Eric were stupid enough to leave Danielle in the house. And it is confirmed Jess and Eric are idiots.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

But if Danielle puts up Eric in Jamika's place, she just lost 2 votes if she does manage to make it to the final 2. It would be so much easier to leave the nominations the same, send Jameka home as planned and then go after Zach next week.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

unicorngoddess said:


> But if Danielle puts up Eric in Jamika's place, she just lost 2 votes if she does manage to make it to the final 2. It would be so much easier to leave the nominations the same, send Jameka home as planned and then go after Zach next week.


Her and Dick control the votes. If she does not use POV they are planning on voting out Jessica. She may use POV if she can have Zach commit to putting up Eric and then D&D will vote Eric out. Then Dani, Dick and Zach will go after Jameka and Jessica. Dani, Dick and Zach will not vote out Jameka since she can not play for HoH for one more week they will get to her next week.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

On Fridays housecalls, Gretchen read a statement from CBS, stating that none of the remaing houseguests will get access to the press. I noticed Amber wasn't on CBS Early Show, and she wasn't on Housecalls. Statement basicly said (Paraphrasing)
" This season some cast members have made some offensive statements or have exhibited controversial behavior, we respect reporters interests in asking questions about these behaviors, but we feel doing so, could provide information that could influence final vote."

We all know why this started with Amber.

Link to housecalls 8/31/07

http://www.cbs.com/primetime/bigbrother8/video/hc.php?wk=9&v=5


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

Yeah, I had read a news article online a few days ago before Amber was evicted where BB was stating that news media could still interview the contestants going forward, but they would not be permitted to ask certain questions related to the controversial statements made in the house, as it could affect the final votes... many news media organizations then stated that they would refuse to interview BB HGs if they wouldn't be allowed to ask the questions they wanted... 

It seems BB has now responded to them by saying that's fine, you can't interview them until after the completion of the season then .

It may also have something to do with Jen, and the questions she was asked and how they were asked about Dick, thus possibly influencing her final vote; that is, if she did indeed go on to the jury house.


----------



## Knives of Ice (Nov 8, 2006)

ok here is how things are shaking down this week. 20 minutes before the veto dick and dani will go to jameka and tell her if she swears on the bible not to vote them out or put them up they will keep her and they dick claims he will actually make her get the bible and swear on it that she will keep them and as he says "force her to make a deal with the devil or she is going home" haha this was pretty funny watching it early this morning the discussion dick was having with danielle. so they have a deal with zack, they are going to try to force jameka into keeping them based on her faith. plus they have the alliance with eric and jess so they are playign ALL sides and so far nobody knows.

america also voted for eric to imitate dick and he was doing it tonight, pretty funny night.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

Technically the foursome alliance is pretty much over... Jess has already vowed to Eric (who agreed, at least outwardly to her) that if she wins HOH next week, assuming she stays, she's putting both Donatos up, hoping to get Danielle out first. This is what she wanted to do last week during her HOH, but didn't because of Eric. She now feels that was a mistake, which she did then as well, and vows not to make that same mistake twice. Plus, she wants to take Jameka to final four, as she feels she can trust Jameka over Danielle/Dick.

Danielle/Dick are being smart by wanting to take Jessica out first, now given the opportunity, and they feel they can trust Zach more than Jess/Eric. Though we still have four more days before eviction for things to change, but I'm behind them taking Jessica out this week. It really is in their best interest to do so.

It'll be interesting to see how Jameka responds to their offer.

It'll also be interesting to see how Eric takes it, and if he wins HOH next week, will he target both Donatos, even if America tells him to put up Jameka again.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

And I'm not so sure that Eric doesn't want Jessica up and out himself... last week when he was talking to Zach, to get him to talk to Jessica so that she would feel better about them voting out Amber instead of Zach, he didn't try to make a deal for either of their safety this week. He even told Zach he should tell Jessica that he doesn't hold anything against her for putting him up, that she has nothing to worry about if he gets HOH next, and went on to to say that Zach doesn't have to mean it, that he only needs to say it. Basically, giving Zach a free pass to lie to Jess, and still put her up if he gets HOH, almost like he was giving Zach permission to put Jess up if he were to win HOH, which he did, and then did.

Or did he not try to deal because he didn't feel Zach would go for it, and didn't think Zach would win HOH anyway, and his goal was just to get Amber out last week, and needed Jessica to feel comfortable with it? 

One would have to get inside Eric's head to know for sure what he was thinking.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

mchips said:


> It'll also be interesting to see how Eric takes it, and if he wins HOH next week, will he target both Donatos, even if America tells him to put up Jameka again.


Probably the best result of the Double eliminiation next Thursday is the fact that Eric (for one day) will get to play his own game without America's Interference help.

Assuming BB does the Double Elimination like last year (vote, HOH, nominations, veto, veto ceremony, and elimination) Eric gets to play a week worth of game with having to worry about having an America's vote. If he gets HOH (which he will probably fight tooth and nail for since (assuming Jess leaves first) he knows that he will be D&Ds next target) he can put up D&D without America trying to protect Dick this week.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

Oh, right... I forgot for a moment about Thursday being a double eviction night...


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I don't think Jameka will go for their plan she will protect Jessica. Now if Eric was up she would probably do it. 

I hope at the finale they show Dick lying to people and calling him on his BS he calls everyone out on in the house. 

If Eric is evicted will they tell the house about AP?


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

Dick is finally learning how to play the game... you can't be an open book, and have to bluff at times, as well as not tell everyone what you plan to do... it's a fine line to walk, and many cross over it... Dick is perfectly justified in not telling Jessica/Eric what they plan to do; it would do them nothing but harm to tell them. If Dick/Dani don't do it this week, Jess/Eric will do it to them next week if given the chance.

Turn-about is fair play... you have to fight fire with fire... and all that.

This is done in real life all the time... e.g., Managers almost never tell people that they plan to fire them, until the moment they're being fired, as they don't want to risk how the employee will react during the remainder of their time with the firm.

Nobody makes it to the end of the game being completely honest, just as no one makes it through life being completely honest (it's the level and/or severity of one's dishonesty that makes the difference)... although there are always people at the end during the final questions that try and call out the final two for the lies they may have told, even though everyone sitting on that jury have told just as many, if not more, though often times more, which then just becomes a load of hypocrisy.

You should love Dick now that he's telling a couple of lies (that is, not telling anyone about their plan to vote out Jessica)... that's the gameplay that you said you like to see, though you said you think the game is about a lot more deceit than this... like how Dustin played the game...

Also, if you catch people telling lies during the game, you're also justified in calling them out on it at that time, as that's part of the risk in the game... if you lie, and get caught, it may come back to bite you in the ass.

And I wouldn't say that Dick/Dani are playing both sides per se, as they just know that it wouldn't be prudent to let Jessica/Eric know of their plans to evict Jessica. They've chosen a side to be on, one they feel they have more trust with, and that is with Zach and the two of them, rather than with Jessica and Eric, who are also with Jameka. The house is pretty much split 3/3 at this point... D/D/Z vs. J/E/J. The problem with that foursome was too much had already gone on amongst them and the house that they just couldn't build that necessary trust needed between them all.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

As far as the AP, I don't think they will, or should, tell anyone until after the final votes have been cast, and then just before the final votes are read and the winner is announced.

If Eric is in the jury house, America may get a final vote through him in helping to determine the winner.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

I still think its stupid gameplay for D&D to vote out either Jess or Eric. If either of that duo is in the final two then that's two votes lost. You seriuosly have to play this game for jury votes from here on out.


----------



## Knives of Ice (Nov 8, 2006)

unicorngoddess said:


> I still think its stupid gameplay for D&D to vote out either Jess or Eric. If either of that duo is in the final two then that's two votes lost. You seriuosly have to play this game for jury votes from here on out.


eric will vote for whomever played the best strategically. do you think he would vote for zack or jameka at the finals? no way. jessica would vote for jameka but i don't think erik or zach would.


----------



## hospadam (Oct 14, 2006)

I guess I was under the impression that you could take it to the final 4, (two groups of two), and then split up. If you choose to do this, you can play as 4, and then once you get to 4, clearly you know who the other two is. 

I guess in my mind, you could form an alliance of 4, and then never have to back stab anyone. You'd be guaranteed 3 votes in the final vote, and you'd only need a few more. It just seems like Eric, D, D, and Jess could all stay together. When it's the 4 left, whoever wins HOH basically seals the deal, and that determines the last two?


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

There is a couple odd scenarios at this point. Dick can't win in the final two against anyone left...well maybe Jameka. Dick knows this and is basically playing for Dani. Also if D&D do back stab Jessica they just lost votes on the jury for sure along (maybe Eric depending on if he is out before the final two and depending on if he votes or we vote) and maybe more depending on what Eric or Jessica tell Amber and Dustin, Jen will not vote for D&D unless they are the final two and she has to. 

D&D voting out Jessica might be the best move but they are going about it the wrong way and if Dani or Dick end up in the final two with anyone other than each other they will lose. Dani can try to play the "competitive" card but her and Dick would be putting people in the jury house with influence over the jury. Dani can only win against Dick and Dick can't win against anyone if they carry out this plan.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

Jessica has already stated many times that she would not give her vote to either of the Donatos... she was ready to get Dani evicted next week if she were to win HOH... Note the only way she would be able to be here next week would be if the Donatos kept her here... So, Jessica still vowed not to give them her vote, and to put them both on the block next week if she were to win HOH, even if they kept her... note she felt this way even after Eric pointed out to her that the Donatos fought to get Jameka put on the block, assuring Jessica that she would be safe this week...

So, whether they keep her, or evict her this week, Jessica has already stated she wouldn't give them her vote. She's also stated that she wouldn't give Zach her vote... 

D/D/Z pretty much feel that they wouldn't have the jury votes if they end up against Eric, Jessica, or Jameka, anyway, so their best game move at this point is to get rid of the three of them, starting with the stronger of the two between Jessica and Jameka, and that is Jessica.

As Dani said, they need to worry about jury votes later, because if they get too caught up with jury votes now, they may not make it to the final two to begin with.

Note to Will fans... Will also had this same philosophy... that is, get everyone out of the house first, and then worry about jury votes later...

If Dani and Jess could have developed more of a trust between each other, then the current scenario might be different... Dani didn't make this decision to evict Jessica lightly; she went through all of the different scenarios in her head first, including what jury votes she may or may not have/get.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

That said, I agree that you can't just disregard jury votes altogether.

But it is difficult to know for sure how everyone will vote until the very end... the longer someone is in the jury house the more time they have to get over various personal issues; people's opinions change over time; plus the combination of who ends up in the final two, as well as the question/answer session and final comments, and people's personal biases in how the game should be played as well as people's misconceptions both about themselves as well as others all come into play in the final jury votes.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

Apparently, the AP voting ends Wed., 9/12, so America may not get a vote in determining the winner after all if Eric ends up in the jury house.

It looks like America may get a vote in helping to decide the final 3, but once/if Eric makes it that far, he may get to play on his own at that point, which would be good for him, but it could have been nice if America got a vote in the end as well.

However, the POV holder decides who gets evicted in the final four, so unless Eric wins the POV that week, America pretty much doesn't get a vote then either.

With Thursday being a double-eviction in one night, this week's vote for the final five could very well be the last of America's votes. We will then be down to the final four after Thursday night's episode, and even if America gets to vote for who to get nominated, it doesn't matter who gets nominated in the final four, because the HOH is safe, and the POV winner decides who gets evicted of the other two, so it doesn't matter who gets nominated at that point.

If Eric makes it to the final four, and wins the POV, it'll be interesting to see if America gets to vote who he evicts, or if he will be allowed to make that decision himself.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

mchips said:


> Apparently, the AP voting ends Wed., 9/12, so America may not get a vote in determining the winner after all if Eric ends up in the jury house.
> 
> It looks like America may get a vote in helping to decide the final 3, but once/if Eric makes it that far, he may get to play on his own at that point, which would be good for him, but it could have been nice if America got a vote in the end as well.


I can't decide if I like this or not. Even though I have never voted in AP, it HAS been a part of the game for the whole season and why should America not get a chance to finish the game.

However, based upon America's voting history, Dick would probably be America's vote, and that thought sickens me.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

RBlount said:


> I can't decide if I like this or not. Even though I have never voted in AP, it HAS been a part of the game for the whole season and why should America not get a chance to finish the game.


If there is a double eviction on Thursday, then I would think it would be impossible for the AP twist to be utilized. They have to vote to evict the second person almost immediately....right? There wouldn't be time for the text/internet voting to take place before Eric had to go vote (assuming he wasn't the one nominated and actually has a vote)


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Jstkiddn said:


> If there is a double eviction on Thursday, then I would think it would be impossible for the AP twist to be utilized. They have to vote to evict the second person almost immediately....right? There wouldn't be time for the text/internet voting to take place before Eric had to go vote (assuming he wasn't the one nominated and actually has a vote)


Agreed, it also wouldn't work with the West Coast since the show is only LIVE is EDT & CDT.

I am actually looking forward to the Live show and hopes Eric gets HOH. This would be his one chance to play the game as HE wants to play.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

Jstkiddn said:


> If there is a double eviction on Thursday, then I would think it would be impossible for the AP twist to be utilized. They have to vote to evict the second person almost immediately....right? There wouldn't be time for the text/internet voting to take place before Eric had to go vote (assuming he wasn't the one nominated and actually has a vote)


Exactly, which is why I feel this week's vote, the one for last night, may very well be the last vote America gets. Thursday night we will go from 6 to 5 (which America got to vote for), and then from 5 to 4 (which America will not get to vote for).

Next week, with the final four, it doesn't matter who gets nominated, because the POV winner decides who goes home of the remaining two (HOH is safe). Only if Eric wins the POV next week will America get an opportunity for one more vote.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

RBlount said:


> However, based upon America's voting history, Dick would probably be America's vote, and that thought sickens me.


It would still only be one vote, out of seven, so it would only make a difference if the remaining jury were split 3/3...

I think it would be nice, and make for some good TV, if America ended up getting to be the deciding vote. But, alas, it doesn't appear at this time that it will happen.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Besides reducing the size of the table have they closed any rooms off?


----------



## TivoFan (Feb 22, 2000)

mchips said:


> Jessica has already stated many times that she would not give her vote to either of the Donatos...


Yes, but things change. And it's not like Jessica hasn't changed her mind before. If anything it seems like she always agrees with the last person she has spoken too. But voting Jessica out now ensures that you absolutely won't get her vote, or eric's. Or to quote a supporting opinion



mchips said:


> But it is difficult to know for sure how everyone will vote until the very end... the longer someone is in the jury house the more time they have to get over various personal issues; people's opinions change over time; plus the combination of who ends up in the final two, as well as the question/answer session and final comments, and people's personal biases in how the game should be played as well as people's misconceptions both about themselves as well as others all come into play in the final jury votes.


So according to that guy, there is a chance that Jessica could vote for either Dick or Danielle, assuming they don't knock her out.



mchips said:


> Note to Will fans... Will also had this same philosophy... that is, get everyone out of the house first, and then worry about jury votes later...


Will played a different game. He persuaded people. Dick just berates and intimidates people. So when Will got to the endgame he was in a better position with the Jury house. Dick, and Danielle to a certain extent, have alienated the Jury. They are going to have a lot more to worry about than Will ever did.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

TivoFan said:


> Dick, and Danielle to a certain extent, have alienated the Jury.


Actually, no they didn't... those in the jury alienated them first, turning on them first, because they saw Danielle as a threat (this was long before that tirade that Dick pulled when they were both on the block to get them to vote him out instead of Danielle, and even still, they were planning on voting out Danielle because they saw her as a competitive threat, until she won the POV that week).

After she won the POV, and they were all in the HOH discussing it with her, the worst anyone could come up with why they were upset with Danielle, was because they didn't know her and she didn't know them, which was coming from Jameka, who then threw at Danielle that she doesn't even know Amber's daughter's name, which Danielle did, and immediately repeated it.

The reason they turned against Danielle and Dick, was because of Dustin, who saw them as a threat and wanted to get them out, so he continued to work them against D/D, but primarily Danielle, because he saw her more of a threat than Dick.

As Danielle said, whether they evict Jessica now, or they do it later, it will still be held against them, so if they're going to do it, this is the week to do it, rather than later...

And, if Jessica is prone to changing her mind like you say, then she could change her mind to vote for them in the end as well... and evicting her now, instead of two weeks from now, will give her more time in the jury house to get over it. If they evict her later on, it'll be a fresher wound, and harder for Jess to get over it before the final vote.

But I very highly doubt that if Danielle or Dick is against Jameka or Eric in the end, that Jessica will give Danielle her vote, regardless of whether they keep Jessica this week or not. Jessica is not going to vote against Eric or Jameka, unless something terrible transpires among them between now and then.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

mchips said:


> Actually, no they didn't... those in the jury alienated them first, turning on them first, because they saw Danielle as a threat (this was long before that tirade that Dick pulled when they were both on the block to get them to vote him out instead of Danielle, and even still, they were planning on voting out Danielle because they saw her as a competitive threat, until she won the POV that week).


I disagree. Dick was a dick from the very first day he was in the house. Kail mght not be in the jury, but I'm sure other members of the jury will remember how he treated her. And lets not forget how mean he was to Jen from almost day 1.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

verdugan said:


> I disagree. Dick was a dick from the very first day he was in the house. Kail mght not be in the jury, but I'm sure other members of the jury will remember how he treated her. And lets not forget how mean he was to Jen from almost day 1.


You have a right to disagree, but then so do I... 

I don't want to get into the Dick debate again, although I'm sure CBS is loving it because it's keeping people talking about the show, but what Dick did to Kail and Jen did not turn the others against Dick... they didn't like Kail or Jen either, so, as long as Dick wasn't doing it to them, they didn't care... remember, they all kept Dick over Joe that week, and that's the week he started laying it into Kail, because she was campaigning against him, after she had already told him that he had her vote to stay, and he was also already laying it into Jen as well.

As far as Jen, Jen was mean to Dick first, saying how nasty he was (from how he looked (that he was old and gross), not how he acted), and that she didn't want him touching her in the butter contest (one of the very first contests)... and when Dick confronted her about it, she was very apathetic and unapologetic to him... And then she started insulting Dani, who had done nothing to her; Jen just didn't like Dani because Nick liked Dani more than her. She started that little feud between them. I'm not saying he was justified in everything he did and said to Jen, but he didn't start it.

He then didn't turn any of his tirades on the other houseguests until he and Dani were on the block, and that was to turn everyone against him so that they would keep Dani over him (as well as over the Eric issue, after he again felt betrayed and lied to by them, but it was primarily to further Dani in the game over him)... but that didn't really work, because they were still planning on voting out Dani over him, until she won the POV.

Btw, if you notice, I was focusing more on Danielle in my post, than I was Dick... I don't think Dick has much of a chance in winning with the jury in the end, but stranger things have happened.

But in any case, my post was addressing evicting Jessica, and if D/D don't have the jury votes, whether people want to believe they alienated themselves or not, evicting Jessica this week will not make a difference... Also, we can't forget that Jessica and Eric also had a hand, if not a major hand in the eyes of the jury, in putting them in the jury house... Jessica/Eric put Dustin there, with Jessica as HOH, and then Jessica/Eric put Amber in the jury, again with Jessica as HOH.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

Wow, they did have a live AP vote after all...  

I thought it was interesting in how they let Eric know who to target, "Danielle, please lead..."

I wanted to watch it live, just in case, but I was still finishing up making dinner so I was 10-15 min. late starting it, so I didn't get to vote.

But at least Jessica and Eric won't be separated, and get to continue living together.

I know there are going to be some unhappy fans of the two that left, so I'm going to just let people vent, and keep quiet for a while...


----------



## timr_42 (Oct 14, 2001)

For those who are watching the feeds, can you keep us updated to who is the HOH if it is held tonight


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Feeds back and Zach is HoH. Danielle is whining (she does this when things don't go her way) because she is pretty sure she is going home. If Zach is smart she goes home but you can't trust him to make smart decisions.


----------



## timr_42 (Oct 14, 2001)

mwhip said:


> Feeds back and Zach is HoH. Danielle is whining (she does this when things don't go her way) because she is pretty sure she is going home. If Zach is smart she goes home but you can't trust him to make smart decisions.


Zach doing something not smart


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

Who ever wins POV decides who goes home.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

timr_42 said:


> Zach doing something not smart


Which is exactly why I don't know why Dani is upset she can manipulate Zach.


----------



## hospadam (Oct 14, 2006)

I was wondering about that. When there's 4 people left... does the "Odd One Out" win? The HOH can't vote, the two nominated players can't vote... so all that's left is the odd one out. Potentially, Zach could win POV, and choose to leave it as it is... but more than likely... the POV winner is the one who chooses who goes home?

Thanks!


----------



## timr_42 (Oct 14, 2001)

hospadam said:


> I was wondering about that. When there's 4 people left... does the "Odd One Out" win? The HOH can't vote, the two nominated players can't vote... so all that's left is the odd one out. Potentially, Zach could win POV, and choose to leave it as it is... but more than likely... the POV winner is the one who chooses who goes home?
> 
> Thanks!


yes


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

It looks like America does get a vote in the end after all.

This now on CBS.com:

"America's Player is not done yet! He has one more task to accomplish. On finale night Eric will need to cast your vote for the winner, America. More details to come."

:up:


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

hospadam said:


> I was wondering about that. When there's 4 people left... does the "Odd One Out" win? The HOH can't vote, the two nominated players can't vote... so all that's left is the odd one out. Potentially, Zach could win POV, and choose to leave it as it is... but more than likely... the POV winner is the one who chooses who goes home?
> 
> Thanks!


True, from that perspective, Zach could win POV, but doesn't get a vote, but then he can change his own nominations around so that whomever is not on the block still ends up voting out who he wants voted out, so ultimately, the POV winner holds the most power this week, and HOH still has power with the nominations, as long as he wins the POV as well...

It looks like he wants Danielle out, which strategically is best for both him and Jameka, so it appears at the moment that he is not going to put Jameka on the block, and if Zach or Jameka win POV, Danielle goes home... Danielle or Dick need to win it in order for both to make it to F3...

He could still nominate Jameka and Dick, to avoid upsetting both D/D before the POV comp., and if he or Jameka win POV, then he can put Danielle up. He's really encouraging Jameka to win POV, which could take the blood off his hands if she wins POV, and he doesn't nominate D/D together before POV comp.

I've been trying to think back, and can't remember... does anyone know if the F4 HOH from any of the past seasons has also won the POV?


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

mchips said:


> It looks like America does get a vote in the end after all.
> 
> This now on CBS.com:
> 
> ...


I think this is horrible actually... We've seen things the way CBS wants us to see them. We've been "fed" and have information that shouldn't be used to base a winning choice decision on (since the rest of the houseguests voting haven't seen diary rooms, back-channel deals and promises made and broken.
:down: to CBS and this whole "America's Player" crap.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> I think this is horrible actually... We've seen things the way CBS wants us to see them. We've been "fed" and have information that shouldn't be used to base a winning choice decision on (since the rest of the houseguests voting haven't seen diary rooms, back-channel deals and promises made and broken.
> :down: to CBS and this whole "America's Player" crap.


You just don't like it, because as you've stated, you don't want Dick to win, and America has been favoring Dick... 

But it's still only one vote, and will only make a difference if the remaining jury is split 3/3...

America has been wanting a vote in the end for several seasons now, and is finally getting one (discounting the first season which was a completely different game at that time anyway).

As far as being "fed" information, America has been given information, or rather has been able to see what other HGs don't, either via the broadcast only, or also the feeds (which often the feeders and broadcast polls have been near the same), this entire season and has still been voting for nominations and evictions... that's the twist this season, and there's no reason it should change in the end.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

mchips said:


> You just don't like it, because as you've stated, you don't want Dick to win, and America has been favoring Dick...
> 
> But it's still only one vote, and will only make a difference if the remaining jury is split 3/3...
> 
> ...


Uh, not even close...

I didn't like it because Eric was given absolutely nothing other than what to do by us. He should have been privy to more information right from the beginning... as for us voting in the end, why should we be allowed to potentially determine who wins? If CBS is going to do that, let Eric tell the sequester house that he's not even a player and that he's played "America's" game instead. That would potentially alter some votes on the jury.

It's a neat twist. One that I firmly believe that could NOT have been executed more poorly even if Julie Chen was its mastermind.

They could have done so much more with "America's Player". Instead, they pissed it away and made it something pretty lame compared to what it could have been...


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

mchips said:


> because as you've stated, you don't want Dick to win


I may have, but I don't recall this at all. I don't think I've ever stated a preference. I do know that I have said from the beginning that I wanted Jen to slide under a gas truck and taste her own blood and that I didn't want her to win... but I don't remember saying anything ever about not wanting Dick to win...


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> I may have, but I don't recall this at all. I don't think I've ever stated a preference. I do know that I have said from the beginning that I wanted Jen to slide under a gas truck and taste her own blood and that I didn't want her to win... but I don't remember saying anything ever about not wanting Dick to win...


Sorry, I was confusing you with someone else... I thought about that immediately after I made that post and was going to revise it, but you got to it too quickly...


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

what will be interesting is after the finale show they always have reporters Q&A with the HG's in the house. I hope some reporter really rips Dick and Amber for their comments and behavior in the house. 

Dick would have been excusable and called "strategy" if he didn't feel the need to continually bash Jen and Amber after they left. There is no need for that and just shows what kind of true character he has.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> ... as for us voting in the end, why should we be allowed to potentially determine who wins? If CBS is going to do that, let Eric tell the sequester house that he's not even a player and that he's played "America's" game instead. That would potentially alter some votes on the jury.


Of course I disagree with most of your post (sorry), but am choosing to primarily respond to the above...

America doesn't get to determine who wins, they just get a vote, and it only makes a difference if there's a 3/3 split...

And, as you said, if the jury knew he was America's player, it would affect their votes, so no, they shouldn't be told for that very reason... Eric has been the only one to know he's been playing for America, and therefore his vote should still be for America, not his own, as for the very reason you stated he should tell the jury, because he has known that himself, and it of course will affect his own vote in the end... So, since America got a hand in forming the game, they should also get a vote in the end.

Eric told D/D that he would be working the jury against them since they voted him out (looks like he's taking it a little personal)... so, he kind of gets his vote through the others... Eric is known to make up stuff, and I'm sure that'll probably continue in the jury house as well.

Those that favored Eric/Jessica will probably not like the AP vote in the end, for obvious reasons, but those that favored D/D of course will... but if Zach/Jameka end up in the end, then it will be different story, which is probably what the J/E fans will want to happen.

Btw, the only thing Eric _had_ to do was vote the way America instructed him to do. He did not have to complete any of the other tasks, and could play his own game, with the inside information he was being given through the AP votes that no one else was getting, and he did just that in the beginning... it wasn't until he decided to keep Dick and get Dustin evicted that he finally began playing America's game instead of just his own, which he probably did because he saw what America was making him do when he wasn't playing America's game (like give Jessica the silent treatment, etc.), and he then wouldn't be able to complete those tasks and therefore wouldn't get that $10,000 for every 5 completed. So, when he decided to starting playing for America, I'm sure it wasn't for America, but for himself and that extra cash, and hopeing for America's help in getting to the end.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

mwhip said:


> Dick would have been excusable and called "strategy" if he didn't feel the need to continually bash Jen and Amber after they left.


Which of course Eric continued to do as well... as did Jessica, Jameka, Amber, Jen, and others when they were in the house, about other HGs that had also already been evicted from the game, and were no longer even in the jury.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

mchips said:


> America doesn't get to determine who wins, they just get a vote, and it only makes a difference if there's a 3/3 split...


which is why I said "potentially"


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

mchips said:


> Btw, the only thing Eric _had_ to do was vote the way America instructed him to do. He did not have to complete any of the other tasks, and could play his own game, with the inside information he was being given through the AP votes that no one else was getting, and he did just that in the beginning... it wasn't until he decided to keep Dick and get Dustin evicted that he finally began playing America's game instead of just his own, which he probably did because he saw what America was making him do when he wasn't playing America's game (like give Jessica the silent treatment, etc.), and he then wouldn't be able to complete those tasks and therefore wouldn't get that $10,000 for every 5 completed. So, when he decided to starting playing for America, I'm sure it wasn't for America, but for himself and that extra cash, and hopeing for America's help in getting to the end.


But Eric learned very quickly the "America" was full of vengence and that if he didn't follow "America's" vote, he would be punished. I think Eric stated it very well to Julie last night, he lost because America wanted him to align with the people that ultimately betrayed him. Although Eric was playing America's game, America was play Dick & Daniele's game and using Eric to keep them safe. Eric never had a chance.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

mchips said:


> Which of course Eric continued to do as well... as did Jessica, Jameka, Amber, Jen, and others when they were in the house, but other HGs that had also already been evicted from the game, and were no longer even in the jury.


True and I should include Eric in there but not the others. Of course people are going to say things about people but not the hateful things like Dick and Eric said.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> which is why I said "potentially"


Yeah, I saw that, so I wanted to clarify that America doesn't "determine" (I know, it's just semantics), unless the other HGs are split in their decision, and we just become the tie breaker, which I don't feel Eric should then be the one to break that tie instead, given what he knows, and how he's probably upset with America and D/D now since he didn't make it to the end himself, and his votes have been America's votes all along, and therefore it's only natural that the final vote should stay with America as well.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

mchips said:


> Yeah, I saw that, so I wanted to clarify that America doesn't "determine" (I know, it's just semantics), unless the other HGs are split in their decision, and we just become the tie breaker, which I don't feel Eric should then be the one to break that tie instead, given what he knows, and how he's probably upset with America and D/D now since he didn't make it to the end himself, and his votes have been America's votes all along, and therefore it's only natural that the final vote should stay with America as well.


Although I would like to see Eric have his own vote, you make a good point there. America has been voting with him all along. Why shouldn't they have the last vote?


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

RBlount said:


> But Eric learned very quickly the "America" was full of vengence and that if he didn't follow "America's" vote, he would be punished. I think Eric stated it very well to Julie last night, he lost because America wanted him to align with the people that ultimately betrayed him. Although Eric was playing America's game, America was play Dick & Daniele's game and using Eric to keep them safe. Eric never had a chance.


The Dustin/Eric fans keep trying to say that America is just trying to punish Eric... that's not necessarily so.

As had been stated earlier, Eric was playing for America, not the other way around... America was not playing for Eric, so of course America is going to have Eric do what they wanted him to do for whom they wanted to see win, and Eric had more support from America until he began going against America.

Thus, not so much vengeance, as to let Eric know that America was not pleased with what he was doing. America was not going to reward him for going against them... who would??? seriously...


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

RBlount said:


> Although I would like to see Eric have his own vote, you make a good point there. America has been voting with him all along. Why shouldn't they have the last vote?


Thanks for that... I thought you and I would never agree on anything (with regards to this season)... 

I'm not saying you necessarily _agree_ with me, but that you at least seem to see the point I was trying to make.

I can admit that while I'm a D/D fan, I was looking forward to a D/D/J/E final showdown in the F4... it would have been quite a week, and would have brought most fans, taking fans from both sides, to like the F4...

I just began supporting D/D's decision to evict Jessica when Jessica appeared that she was planning on doing it to them first, if given the chance, before reaching the F4. After evicting Jessica, they then needed to evict Eric before he had an opportunity to retaliate for Jessica's eviction.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

mchips said:


> Thanks for that... I thought you and I would never agree on anything (with regards to this season)...
> 
> I'm not saying you necessarily _agree_ with me, but that you at least seem to see the point I was trying to make.


 



> I can admit that while I'm a D/D fan, I was looking forward to a D/D/J/E final showdown in the F4... it would have been quite a week, and would have brought most fans, taking fans from both sides, to like the F4...


That would have been a classic F4.



> I just began supporting D/D's decision to evict Jessica when Jessica appeared that she was planning on doing it to them first, if given the chance, before reaching the F4. After evicting Jessica, they then needed to evict Eric before he had an opportunity to retaliate for Jessica's eviction.


I have no problem, from a strategy point, with what D/D did this week (and bonus to them for eliminating both J & E in less than 60 minutes). This is a game of strategy and alliances. But everyone knows that, at some point, you have to break the alliance. The trick is to do it to your alliance before they do it to you. Jessica knew this and so did Eric. But Eric had his hands tied with how he preceived America would treat him voting out either Donato. IMHO, he should have gone forward with evicting Daniele and dealt with the consequences later.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

On most of these shows the "twist" is kind of clever at first blush, but then the execution really sucks.

America's Player could have been so much better.


I don't like Eric that much -- I think he's a tool. But I agreed with him almost all the time and think he played really well. Sucks he had such big handcuffs on the whole time. I too think he should have been privy to more information.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

uncdrew said:


> On most of these shows the "twist" is kind of clever at first blush, but then the execution really sucks.
> 
> America's Player could have been so much better.
> 
> I don't like Eric that much -- I think he's a tool. But I agreed with him almost all the time and think he played really well. Sucks he had such big handcuffs on the whole time. I too think he should have been privy to more information.


this is all it would be...

This is actually a FANTASTIC twist. The whole "America's Player" thing is a THOUSAND times better than "high school rivals", "ex-boyfriends", and "father/daughter not speaking to each other in years".

I've said it many times... great idea, crappy execution


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

I don't buy the idea that America wants Dick and Danielle to win. There's a big difference between wanting to keep Dick and Danielle in the game, and wanting Dick and Danielle to win.

Earlier America was voting for D/D to stay because of their entertainment value. I think you're going to see a different attitude if D or D is in the final two. If you regard the AP vote last night as valid (and there's some major internet debate on that) then we might have already seen a change.

Of course this all presumes that any of the AP votes have been valid. Considering the rumored excessive use of autodialers and the fact that we can't determine if the voters comprise a statistical representation of the viewers anyway, I have my doubts. I'm pretty sure they are all meaningless and the producers could determine America's preference just as accurately by drawing from a hat.


----------



## kemajor (Jan 2, 2003)

appleye1 said:


> I don't buy the idea that America wants Dick and Danielle to win. There's a big difference between wanting to keep Dick and Danielle in the game, and wanting Dick and Danielle to win.


Well, I disagree. I want Dick to win and Danielle second. I think there are many Americans that agree with me.

- Kelly


----------



## wbrumfiel (Jul 21, 2004)

OK, I know dick has said some very nasty things to Kail and Jen while they were in the house but this is news about what has been said after they left. Care to fill me in on what Mr kindheart "all strategy" Dick has been saying?


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

kemajor said:


> Well, I disagree. I want Dick to win and Danielle second. I think there are many Americans that agree with me.
> 
> - Kelly


I'm sure there are, but there are more that agree with me. 

Actually I really don't care who wins. I'm just going on past experience where America has expressed a preference for the underdog or the "good person" to win.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

As far as the vote last night, it didn't include the entire Pacific coast, and many people that would have otherwise voted didn't because they didn't watch the show live... plus, many that vote, like myself, don't immediately vote after the show, as we typically have several hours to vote, so last night's vote is probably not the same outcome as it would have been otherwise.

Plus, the CBS polls have consistently for several weeks now, had D/D with a combined total of around 50%, with the remaining 50% spread among the other HGs, with Jessica at around 20%, and Eric around 10%, so only 30% combined between the two of them...

Dick has had the overwhelming majority for several weeks now. Danielle and Jessica have been neck and neck for second place, although Jen did get a dramatic spike there for a couple of weeks, after being near the bottom in the beginning, but then plummeted again after breaking the rules the way she did.

These percentages also jive with Joker's and the live feeders.

Regarding the "good people," people don't agree that Jameka and Amber were the "good people"; too much hypocrisy between them, and the fact that they _think_ they're the good people, making others the "bad people" makes them judgmental, and therefore even less of the "good people." Americans generally don't like hypocrisy, and for people to declare themselves as the good people... that's what the nerd herd did in Season 6, thinking they were the "good people", and couldn't understand why America's Choice was going to the bad people, namely Janelle.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

wbrumfiel said:


> Care to fill me in on what Mr kindheart "all strategy" Dick has been saying?


Well, it did appear as if it pained him to vote Jessica out last night. He appeared to be genuinely sorry and it sounded like an honest empathetic apology to Eric about it...


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

RBlount said:


> But Eric had his hands tied with how he preceived America would treat him voting out either Donato. IMHO, he should have gone forward with evicting Daniele and dealt with the consequences later.


How could he "have gone forward with evicting Daniele" when he isn't even in control of his own vote?


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

JETarpon said:


> How could he "have gone forward with evicting Daniele" when he isn't even in control of his own vote?


I think he may be referring to last week when Jessica last held HOH... Jessica had wanted to get Danielle evicted that week as well, instead of Amber or Zach.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> Well, it did appear as if it pained him to vote Jessica out last night. He appeared to be genuinely sorry and it sounded like an honest empathetic apology to Eric about it...


Playing for the jury vote, no doubt.

Obviously it's the right thing to do, but doesn't change his spots.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

Actually, Dick does seem to like Jessica for the most part, and has stated that several times on the live feeds... he genuinely didn't want to vote her out, he really, really, really wanted to vote out Jameka, but knew it was a better move strategically to vote out Jessica.

Jessica has even stated that Dick has never done anything to her, even during the week of his tirade against Dustin and the other HGs to try and keep Danielle in the game over him, he didn't do anything to her. She even made a point of pointing that out to the others at the time.


----------



## Knives of Ice (Nov 8, 2006)

yeah i think dick was definitely sorry he had to do what he did. and he HAD to do that there was no other choice.

as long as jameka doesn't win i think i'll be happy. i know many will try to take dick to the end but i think he has a chance to win if he gets to the end with the strategy vote. who knows though.


----------



## packerfan (Jan 8, 2002)

Anyone know who won the veto comp?


----------



## bc0312 (Dec 25, 2002)

packerfan said:


> Anyone know who won the veto comp?


I don't think they had it yet


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

You guys also probably believed him when he told the evicted people he hoped they could hang out after BB was over. 


Guess you guys don't know any Dicks in real life.

He doesn't care about them. He wants the money. Thing is, nothing at all wrong with that.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> You guys also probably believed him when he told the evicted people he hoped they could hang out after BB was over.
> 
> Guess you guys don't know any Dicks in real life.
> 
> He doesn't care about them. He wants the money. Thing is, nothing at all wrong with that.


Drew... 

You don't like Dick, and therefore are choosing to dislike and not believe anything he does is genuine... and you're making your judgments without even having seen what we've seen and heard...

I have even said positive things about people I may not like in this game... I _guess_ you have a hard time doing that, and instead think that people are either ALL bad or ALL good... _guess_ it's black and white with you...

Believe it or not, people can actually play this game, make strategic moves against one another, and actually like or care about another individual in the game, as some who were enemies in the game in past seasons went on to be friends after the game... shocking, I know, but it does actually happen...


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

packerfan said:


> Anyone know who won the veto comp?


They haven't had it yet... it's scheduled for sometime today...


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

mchips said:


> Drew...
> 
> You don't like Dick, and therefore are choosing to dislike and not believe anything he does is genuine... and you're making your judgments without even having seen what we've seen and heard...
> 
> ...


Most of what you say in this thread is entirely tainted by your opinions. Yet I'm not entitled to mine? Well done. Not to mention I posted about not liking Eric but applauding his game play. Nice attention to detail before attacking someone. :down:

Yes, someone who cusses that much, spits that much, has no manners, is estranged from his daughter, is self-absorbed, is mean, ornry, malicious, causes trouble for fun, acts like he's some cool rocker, thinks he's better and smarter than everyone, abuses people... Like I said, a leopard doesn't change his spots. After weeks and weeks in the house it's not an act -- it's who these people are. Dick is a jerk. I'm fine with Dick being a jerk, it's the people think it's a good thing that bothers me. I guess lots of Americans live their quiet little lives and think "man, that guy's cool" rather than the people with better things than to watch this show who would immediately recognize him for a jerk and not appreciate it.

What's really telling is that people applaud and like him. Yikes. There are qualities and traits in life to admire. I don't see them in Dick.

You think after all he's shown about himself that he cares? Wow, I'm not sure if you're friends with him in real life or just aren't using common sense. After all you've seen you just place all those piles of evidence aside and come up with a completely illogical conclusion.

You're entitled to it, as am I mine. I'm sure a guy treats people like crap and has that relationship with his family is a wonderful person. Makes sense to me.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

My God, Drew...   

I've never said you're not entitled to your opinions... just because I disagree, doesn't mean I'm saying you're not entitled to your opinions... my god... can't people disagree in here without making it personal... I wasn't "attacking" you, just "guessing" things about you like you were about us... yes, I know some dicks in real life, and without naming names, I find some on this forum to be dicks... which is a very subjective term btw...

You're making judgments without having or seeing all of the facts... who's being illogical here... I say it's you...

I guess I'm just not as judgmental about others as you...  

You liked my posts last season, when they were agreeing with you, but when I don't, I guess I'm just being "illogical" and "attacking" you...


----------



## packerfan (Jan 8, 2002)

Can we get this thread back on topic. We haven't had an "actual" live feed spoiler in quite some time.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

packerfan said:


> Can we get this thread back on topic. We haven't had an "actual" live feed spoiler in quite some time.


Zach is HoH and put up D&D with goal for Jameka to get out Dani. D&D are driven to win this veto so they can vote out Jameka and then take care of Zach. Veto comp is today.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

And for the record I will come out and say it since I have on a couple other message boards. Anyone who supports Dick condones his kind of behavior. Yep it is cut and dry like that same goes for Eric. No one should be this horrible to people especially after they have left the house.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

mwhip said:


> And for the record I will come out and say it since I have on a couple other message boards. Anyone who supports Dick condones his kind of behavior. Yep it is cut and dry like that same goes for Eric. No one should be this horrible to people especially after they have left the house.


What did Eric do?


----------



## TheLaminator (May 23, 2007)

Dick and Dani also have a plan to rattle Jameka and Zach before todays comp. Dani was really trying to get Dick riled up last night. Telling him to go bang pots in Zachs face and whatnot. Dick is going to try and stir racist stuff up between them because I guess earlier on in the game Zach made a comment like, Thats white of you. or something like that. They are also going to be calling Zach a panty munching pervert and tell him his ex gf doesnt want him back because they know hes sensitive to those and it will hurt him. Its funny because theyve been telling everyone that its just a game and that it isnt personal but they took it very personal being put up by Zach yesterday. More hypocrisy. I dont mind Dick too much but cant stand how whiny and bratty Dani is. I want her to win the least.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

mwhip said:


> Anyone who supports Dick condones his kind of behavior. Yep it is cut and dry like that...


And since you brought it up, this is the kind of black/white stuff that I don't like to see...

I'm not going to get into a long conversation of what behavior I condone in him and don't, because it's all too subjective, but people can like certain things about someone without condoning and liking every aspect of an individual.

Is there anyone in life that you like absolutely EVERYTHING they say and do, because as you state it, if you support someone who exhibits behavior that you may not like, but you still like and support that individual, then you must be condoning the behavior that you don't like in them as well.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Shaunnick said:


> What did Eric do?


He has continued to bash others (mostly Jen) since they left. Actually wishing physical harm on her like saying "maybe she will die in the jury house" and continuing to call her the c-word. What sense does this make? She is gone so are the others just leave them alone.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

mchips said:


> And since you brought it up, this is the kind of black/white stuff that I don't like to see...
> 
> I'm not going to get into a long conversation of what behavior I condone in him and don't, because it's all too subjective, but people can like certain things about someone without condoning and liking every aspect of an individual.
> 
> Is there anyone in life that you like absolutely EVERYTHING they say and do, because as you state it, if you support someone who exhibits behavior that you may not like, but you still like and support that individual, then you must be condoning the behavior that you don't like in them as well.


Man I can't believe I am going to do this but to quote Amber "you can tell good people from bad people" and I am definitely not saying Amber is good. She does have a point.

For instance take Howie from S6 and him busting April...he only did it while she was in the house and as strategy. When she left he did not say another word about her personally. He even apologized to her at the after show. I highly doubt Eric and Dick are going to do that.

And is there any in my life I like everything they say and do? No...not even close. However if any of my friends were this mean to other people I would not be friends with them.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

mwhip said:


> Man I can't believe I am going to do this but to quote Amber "you can tell good people from bad people"...


And to quote others, who gets to decide who's good and who's bad...

You can have your opinion who you think is good and bad, just like I and others can have our opinion, and it seems those in this thread, as well as the country, do not all agree on who they think are good people vs. bad people...


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

To give a live feed update:

The POV comp is scheduled for around 1pm PT today, and all four HGs seem very anxious and nervous about this one; no one knows what it's going to be... this is a pivotal one... if Zach or Jameka win it, they plan on sending Danielle out, but if Dick or Danielle win it, Jameka goes.

And Zach has found God through Jameka (or so he says)... he's told her he wants to get his own bible when he gets out, and likes hers with the timeline... they were praying in the HOH together earlier today, taking turns, for good to triumph over evil (or evel)...


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

mwhip said:


> He has continued to bash others (mostly Jen) since they left. Actually wishing physical harm on her like saying "maybe she will die in the jury house" and continuing to call her the c-word. What sense does this make? She is gone so are the others just leave them alone.


Well, she is one of the most self-centered egotistical narcisists to have ever played the game. About a thousand times worse than Dr. Will.

If it walks like a duck, it talks like a duck, and looks like a duck, chances are real good it's a friggin duck.

Jen is a worthless waste of skin.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

mchips said:


> they were praying in the HOH together earlier today, taking turns, for good to triumph over evil (or evel)...


  
"good over evil/evel"


that's not self-righteous of them at all now is it.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> Well, she is one of the most self-centered egotistical narcisists to have ever played the game. About a thousand times worse than Dr. Will.
> 
> If it walks like a duck, it talks like a duck, and looks like a duck, chances are real good it's a friggin duck.
> 
> Jen is a worthless waste of skin.


And that is all true but is that any excuse to be incredible hateful towards her? (talking about Dick and Eric not you)


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

TheLaminator said:


> Dick and Dani also have a plan to rattle Jameka and Zach before todays comp. Dani was really trying to get Dick riled up last night. Telling him to go bang pots in Zachs face and whatnot. Dick is going to try and stir racist stuff up between them because I guess earlier on in the game Zach made a comment like, Thats white of you. or something like that. They are also going to be calling Zach a panty munching pervert and tell him his ex gf doesnt want him back because they know hes sensitive to those and it will hurt him. Its funny because theyve been telling everyone that its just a game and that it isnt personal but they took it very personal being put up by Zach yesterday. More hypocrisy. I dont mind Dick too much but cant stand how whiny and bratty Dani is. I want her to win the least.


I've enjoyed the entertainment aspect of the Donato's, but they have absolutely exemplified the art of hypocrisy, especially Dani. She is a total brat.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

Danielle won POV!!

Sorry to those who weren't rooting for the Donatos, but I'm happy...


----------



## packerfan (Jan 8, 2002)

mchips said:


> Danielle won POV!!
> 
> Sorry to those who weren't rooting for the Donatos, but I'm happy...


So that means Jameeka is going home?


----------



## timr_42 (Oct 14, 2001)

mchips said:


> Danielle won POV!!
> 
> Sorry to those who weren't rooting for the Donatos, but I'm happy...


That is why Zach is so dumb. He should have used the veto and removed Dani. She is to strong of a player. Of the four, I hope she wins, but she did have a lot of help from her dad.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

mchips said:


> Danielle won POV!!
> 
> Sorry to those who weren't rooting for the Donatos, but I'm happy...


Yes!!!!


----------



## TivoFan (Feb 22, 2000)

mchips said:


> I can admit that while I'm a D/D fan


You're a Dick/Danielle fan? I never would have guessed.



mchips said:


> You're making judgments without having or seeing all of the facts...


All the facts? Who has all the facts? Certainly not me and not you either. We get to see pieces of these people for a period of weeks, that is not and can never be "all the facts".

That being said, how a person chooses to act in front of others is very revealing about them as a person. I may not know everything there is to know about Dick, but I do know that the things he has done are not acceptable and not admirable. You can come along and tell me all the facts you want, I don't feel that the things he does are okay, much less something to be applauded.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

What was the POV challenge?


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

TivoFan said:


> You're a Dick/Danielle fan? I never would have guessed.


 

I never tried to hide that I am... 

Sorry you don't like Dick as much as you do, but I do... I've seen more than just one side of him, and there are sides to him that I very much like.

If I had to guess, I'd guess that you are/were a fan of someone that has already been evicted from the game, and/or Jameka, and that's really the issue with your dislike of Dick... you probably didn't like how he may have treated your favorite in the game.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

LlamaLarry said:


> What was the POV challenge?


Not sure yet...


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I really don't have an issue with Dani. I mean she is a little whiny and acts like a spoiled child from time to time but other than that she rivals Janelle in competitiveness.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

LlamaLarry said:


> What was the POV challenge?


Still not sure of all the specifics, but it seems that it was questions, instead of physical this time.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

Gracias, mchips.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

packerfan said:


> So that means Jameeka is going home?


Yes. I'm pretty happy she won't win. Basically, not playing in HOH for 5 weeks is the main reason she lasted this long.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> "good over evil/evel"
> 
> 
> that's not self-righteous of them at all now is it.


Like you just said "_If it walks like a duck, it talks like a duck, and looks like a duck, chances are real good it's a friggin duck._"...in this case thats referring to Dick being evil. Interesting you consider if "self-righteous" to consider yourself better than someone who admits to being Evil and demonstrates it by his actions.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

Dnamertz said:


> Interesting you consider if "self-righteous" to consider yourself better than someone...


It's self-righteous to consider oneself better than _anyone_... it's not for us to decide, but for God...


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

ufo4sale said:


> Yes!!!!


Just another boring outcome. The only unpredictable outcome now is who will win the next HOH but once we know that the nomination/eviction is a foregone conclusion. And if D&D make the final 2, talk about no suspense whatsoever...who cares which of the 2 wins?


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

packerfan said:


> So that means Jameeka is going home?


Yep, it's evident that Jameka is going next, and she's privy to that fact and is accepting it. The lines were drawn before the POV comp. No one was hiding their intentions. If Zach or Jameka were to win POV, Danielle was going home. If Danielle or Dick won POV, Jameka was going home.

Jameka doesn't even want to wait out the week, as she knows there's little chance that Danielle is going to take her over her father to the F3, therefore wanting to just go now (they don't know it'll be a live eviction on Tuesday yet).

She's even talking with Zach, Danielle and Dick to get a lot of things out in the open about things that happened this season, alliances that were or were not made, to take back to the jury, particularly about Eric, although she's told Zach that he's getting her vote in the end if he makes it to the F2. I guess she doesn't mind, or doesn't see, that he was just using her faith to get her on his side. I highly doubt that Zach has truly found God through her and will continue praying for God's help in this game after she leaves. He even considered himself one of the "good people" with her.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

mchips said:


> It's self-righteous to consider oneself better than _anyone_... it's not for us to decide, but for God...


You say that like its a bad thing. Whats wrong with admiting you're better than some evil person. I wouldn't walk around doing it constantly, but when you're playing for $500k and it looks like the more evil person could win, I'd say they deserved it less than me also.

And God may decide that also, but we absolutely can decide it. Should we not judge people based on their behavior?


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

Dnamertz said:


> Should we not judge people based on their behavior?


Per the Bible, _Judge not, lest ye be judged._; _Let him who is without sin cast the first stone._

Just to quote a couple.

Plus, I don't see Dick as evil (that's your judgment, but not mine, and who's to say what God's judgment may be)... I may not agree with every aspect of his behavior, as no one agrees with _every_ aspect of anyone else's behavior, but I do not see him as an "evil" person.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

mchips said:


> Per the Bible, _Judge not, lest ye be judged._; _Let him who is without sin cast the first stone._
> 
> Just to quote a couple.
> 
> Plus, I don't see Dick as evil (that's your judgment, but not mine, and who's to say what God's judgment may be)... I may not agree with every aspect of his behavior, as no one agrees with _every_ aspect of anyone else's behavior, but I do not see him as an "evil" person.


Yes, "_lest ye be judged_". That means if you're willing to compare your behavior against others, then you can judge, which is exactly what Jameka and Zach were doing. Sounds like the Bible condones "self-righteousness" as long as you're willing to be judged in comparison.

As for Dick being "evil", he even gives himself that nickname. He wears a shirt that says "I'm mean because you're stupid". I don't care for Jen but he dumped a drink on her head and called her the c-word and many other things, and he viciously attacked others as well. Is he the most evil person...no. But he is evil to some extent.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

mchips said:


> Per the Bible, _Judge not, lest ye be judged._; _Let him who is without sin cast the first stone._
> 
> Just to quote a couple.
> 
> Plus, I don't see Dick as evil (that's your judgment, but not mine, and who's to say what God's judgment may be)... I may not agree with every aspect of his behavior, as no one agrees with _every_ aspect of anyone else's behavior, but I do not see him as an "evil" person.


mean spirited, nasty, contemptious.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

Dnamertz said:


> Yes, "_lest ye be judged_". That means if you're willing to compare your behavior against others, then you can judge...


No, that's not what it means, but interesting way for you to try and justify yourself in judging others.

The Bible is very clear that we are not to judge others, because we are all sinners, and even the worst of sinners is welcome in heaven, as God will be the judge, not us...

But feel free to interpret it however you wish to interpret it.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

mchips said:


> Per the Bible, _Judge not, lest ye be judged._; _Let him who is without sin cast the first stone._
> 
> Just to quote a couple.
> 
> Plus, I don't see Dick as evil (that's your judgment, but not mine, and who's to say what God's judgment may be)... I may not agree with every aspect of his behavior, as no one agrees with _every_ aspect of anyone else's behavior, but I do not see him as an "evil" person.


See right there is one of the issues I have with Dick. My parents taught me growing up you don't call someone stupid or dumb and on many occasions he has done that to Jameka calling her faith stupid and her dumb for believing in God.

Do you think it is OK to tell someone that their faith is stupid and they are a dumb person?


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

ufo4sale said:


> Yes!!!!


Exciting, isn't it!!


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

mwhip said:


> Do you think it is OK to tell someone that their faith is stupid and they are a dumb person?


No more than I think it's right for you, others, and Jameka to be calling Dick a bad or evil person... hypocrisy, as it's nothing more than the pot calling the kettle black... lots of judgment going in all directions, both here and there...


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

mchips said:


> No more than I think it's right for you, others, and Jameka to be calling Dick a bad or evil person... hypocrisy, as it's nothing more than the pot calling the kettle black...


Damn, you edited out the part I was going to comment on!


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

Langree said:


> Damn, you edited out the part I was going to comment on!


Because I knew certain individuals would choose that part to attack, when that was not the point I was trying to make...

Btw, being better than someone else is purely subjective, and I do not agree with Jameka/Amber, or others here, on what they consider good versus bad...


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

mchips said:


> Because I knew certain individuals would choose that part to attack, when that was not the point I was trying to make...
> 
> Btw, being better than someone else is purely subjective, and I do not agree with Jameka/Amber, or others here, on what they consider good versus bad...


But you condone Dick's?!


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

mwhip said:


> See right there is one of the issues I have with Dick. My parents taught me growing up you don't call someone stupid or dumb and on many occasions he has done that to Jameka calling her faith stupid and her dumb for believing in God.


First, that was part of his tirade that week to turn them against him, over Danielle,

Second, Jameka was calling him and Danielle the "bad people" long before he ever did that to her. They also continuously held Danielle responsible for things Dick said and did, and that was wrong, in my opinion. She is not responsible for Dick's actions.

Plus, Dick did it to people's faces... Jameka and others chose to do it behind people's back... it's the same thing... Dick may have just been more colorful with his words than they... therefore, Jameka is no better than Dick in that respect... she called his mother a *****... his mother wasn't even there in the game...


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

Langree said:


> But you condone Dick's?!


I've already stated, repeatedly, that I do not agree with every aspect of his behavior, but I feel that I do understand it.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

mchips said:


> I've already stated, repeatedly, that I do not agree with every aspect of his behavior, but I feel that I do understand it.


ok, so explain to me why, in any situation it was ok to throw a houseguests history of drug use in her face and directly state that she was a bad parent and how he felt sorry for the child, and even made comment to how she would grow up.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

Langree said:


> ok, so explain to me why, in any situation it was ok to throw a houseguests history of drug use in her face and directly state that she was a bad parent and how he felt sorry for the child, and even made comment to how she would grow up.


First, that was part of his tirade to turn the HGs against him, so that they would keep Danielle... he was intentionally going over the top.

I agree, in the real world, the things he has said, and how he states them, would not be appropriate in most civil social situations, but then Amber kind of brought it on herself by repeatedly considering herself better than Dick, that she's a "good person" and Dick is not... while over the top, Dick was pointing out that she can be judged equally as bad as she is judging him...

Do you then find it okay to say the same things about someone as long as it's behind their back, which others have done, thus being two-faced with them instead?


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

mwhip said:


> II mean she is a little whiny and acts like a spoiled child from time to time


 from time to time? 

Sure, as long as your definition of it is 24/7


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I completely understand there are going to be things that happen in the house that people don't do in real life. What is very telling to me about Dick is the many different occasions where Dani has told people that this is not really an act for her dad that he is just a mean person and that is why she has not talked to him for a couple years. Just the way he says things and his actions you can just tell it is not an act. This is someone who I am willing to bet on many other occasions has called someone the c- word and bashed their religion.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

But interesting that if he is that bad to Danielle, how he has never done that to her in the house. There are two sides to every story, and I've been choosing to not make judgment about that personal aspect of their lives, as we don't know the whole story.

There's more to the story than what we know, part of which, coming from Vincent, her brother, who does not have the same problems with their father as Danielle, was that Danielle borrowed money from her father and wasn't able to pay him back, and that Dick didn't handle it the best way he could (but then most people don't, we all have room for improvement, which is why we should not judge, lest we be judged, because none of us are perfect, with each of us better at certain things than others, with those others then better at certain things than ourselves).

There are things I see Dick doing better than many weekly church-going Christians that I know.

I feel Dick does have a good heart, and does care about his daughter, and other people, and has emotions just like anyone else and gets hurt like anyone else... he may not admit it, but I feel I can see it in his eyes, speech, and body language when people are putting him down, and there are times when he is genuine with people in this game, contrary to what some people may want to believe... he's human, and makes mistakes like the rest of us, and I have no doubt that he's not the same person now that he was when he was in his 20s... as neither am I...

I like both Dick and Danielle, and I'm not saying either are perfect... I'm just choosing to focus more on the positive aspects of their personalities than I am the negative, as it's easy to put anyone down... Dick knows how to push people's buttons, and as long as they allow their buttons to be pushed, he's going to push them...


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

mchips said:


> No, that's not what it means, but interesting way for you to try and justify yourself in judging others.
> 
> The Bible is very clear that we are not to judge others, because we are all sinners, and even the worst of sinners is welcome in heaven, as God will be the judge, not us...
> 
> But feel free to interpret it however you wish to interpret it.


I'm not trying to "justify" anything, because I don't think its wrong to point out someone else being "evil" or "mean". Would you call Hitler evil, or would you say "we can't judge him"? If we're not allowed to judge, then we should get rid or our legal system.

And you just called some members of BB "_hypocrites_" and "_two-faced_" and you said "_There are things I see Dick doing better than many weekly church-going Christians that I know_." ...being a little judgemental aren't you?


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

Dnamertz said:


> I'm not trying to "justify" anything, because I don't think its wrong to point out someone else being "evil" or "mean". Would you call Hitler evil, or would you say "we can't judge him"? If we're not allowed to judge, then we should get rid or our legal system.
> 
> And you just called some members of BB "_hypocrites_" and "_two-faced_" and you said "_There are things I see Dick doing better than many weekly church-going Christians that I know_." ...being a little judgemental aren't you?


First, I never said I didn't make judgments... and it was in response to your comments, and Jameka, and per the Bible, that it is wrong, and Jameka is doing it, while professing her faith, and that she is being self-righteous in putting herself above others, and being hypocritical to what the bible preaches... addressing your comments above in what it means to be self-righteous... I haven't even said what I believe about God or religion, only what the bible states... I'm not even saying she's a bad person.

I've only been pointing out, that we can find the "bad person" in us _all_, and that I can see good in Dick, and do not see him as an evil person...

Second, I didn't call anyone a hypocrite, but pointed out the hypocrisy of people's statements or actions... e.g., there's a difference between saying someone did a bad thing, and saying they are a bad person...

There are good things about him, and when comparing him to others, like other church-going people, I do find aspects about him that I like, that I see lacking in others... as I've stated multiple times, we can find good and bad in everyone... I didn't say these church-going people are bad, or worse than Dick, or that Dick is worse than them, just that there are aspects of Dick that I see are better, and of course, vice versa... The point of my statement, that you quoted, was to point out that there is good in Dick, not to point out the bad in others...

I do believe we need less judgment, and more tolerance and understanding in this world...

That said, I would not compare Hitler to Dick, and as far as our justice system, yes, there have to be judgments that are made to keep peace in society, but at the same time, that peace is also to protect us from the judgments of others, as people are quick to judge, and that's why our justice system was set up the way it was, and now this discussion is beginning to compare apples to oranges, and becoming too complex to address in brief replies in this forum...


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

This thread is getting wacky. It's just a reality show people.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

appleye1 said:


> This thread is getting wacky...


Yep, but then they usually do... people have strong opinions, and love him or hate him, Dick is creating a lot of chatter around the 'net, getting people to talk about BB... CBS must be loving it...


----------



## ireland967 (Feb 27, 2003)

mchips said:


> First, I never said I didn't make judgments... and it was in response to your comments, and Jameka, and per the Bible, that it is wrong, and Jameka is doing it, while professing her faith, and that she is being self-righteous in putting herself above others, and being hypocritical to what the bible preaches... addressing your comments above in what it means to be self-righteous... I haven't even said what I believe about God or religion, only what the bible states... I'm not even saying she's a bad person.
> 
> I've only been pointing out, that we can find the "bad person" in us _all_, and that I can see good in Dick, and do not see him as an evil person...
> 
> ...


Sweet Fancy Moses, it's Big Brother. Are you seriously this worked up?


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

ireland967 said:


> Sweet Fancy Moses, it's Big Brother. Are you seriously this worked up?


No, not at all... 

Just explaining myself, when people quote me, and/or take pot shots at me...

Just shoot me for liking someone, why don't you, and not jumping on the bandwagon in saying how "evil" Dick is...


----------



## TivoFan (Feb 22, 2000)

mchips said:


> If I had to guess, I'd guess that you are/were a fan of someone that has already been evicted from the game, and/or Jameka, and that's really the issue with your dislike of Dick... you probably didn't like how he may have treated your favorite in the game.


Um.... well let's see. I've already said I don't like Dick. And Dick and Danielle for all intents and purposes are a single team. So if I'm not a fan of them. So your guess is that I'm a fan of someone who has been evicted or Jameka. Well gosh, that's everybody! Except for Zach, I mean. Way to go out on a limb there on your guess.

And I'm sorry, but I'm not miffed with Dick because he's mistreating my "favorite". Stop trying to make it sound like the only reason to dislike Dick is because someone is biased against him. The way Dick behaves is why I don't like Dick. It doesn't matter who he is doing it to, it's bad behavior regardless.

When I started watching this game I didn't have any favorites. As I watched and saw how Dick played the game I started disliking him. I didn't end up with a favorite player until halfway through the game, and well past the point that I really disliked Dick.

Okay we get it. You like Dick. You'd like him if he kicked old ladies and dogs. There's apparently some wonderful aspect of his personality that no one else sees that would make all his behavior okay. Whatever. You're a Dick apologist and toady. Everything you say is biased for him, and you're so blinded that you think anyone who doesn't like him is biased against him. You can't believe that anything he has done would be a valid reason for people not to like him. At this point the only reason to keep discussing the topic with you would be trolling, so I'm going to stop. Nothing I say will change your opinion anyway.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

ufo4sale said:


> Yes!!!!


Anyway, to move on...

Exciting, isn't it!!


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

Wow!  Does this guy, mchips, ever just-shut-up. Some people need to know they don't have to comment on everything little thing. And if you do, keep it short.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

USAFSSO said:


> Wow!  Does this guy, mchips, ever just-shut-up. Some people need to know they don't have to comment on everything little thing. And if you do, keep it short.


Thanks, I'll be sure and post only how you want me to post from now on...



(if only I could say what I'm really thinking right now)

Anyway, I'd much rather be chastised for liking and supporting someone, rather than for putting others down...

<edit>

What the heck, I'll say what I'm really thinking (almost)...

*deleted* I said it, got it off my chest, and it felt good... but decided to do the mature thing and remove it.

___
If people don't want to hear my opinions because it's not the same as theirs, or it's too long for you, then move on, just ignore me... I don't care... but with so many people responding to my posts, and in detail as well, it seems I'm not the only one commenting here... and the vast majority of my posts are short ones anyway... there's nothing wrong with going into detail to explain one's opinions, rather than just stating them, especially when they come under fire, and/or are misunderstood, after they've already been stated succinctly.

I've tried to move on, but people keep bringing it back to Dick and me...

And at least I don't tell people to shut up...


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

mchips said:


> First, I never said I didn't make judgments... and it was in response to your comments, and Jameka, and per the Bible, that it is wrong, and Jameka is doing it, while professing her faith, and that she is being self-righteous in putting herself above others, and being hypocritical to what the bible preaches... addressing your comments above in what it means to be self-righteous... I haven't even said what I believe about God or religion, only what the bible states... I'm not even saying she's a bad person.
> 
> I've only been pointing out, that we can find the "bad person" in us _all_, and that I can see good in Dick, and do not see him as an evil person...
> 
> ...





mchips said:


> First, I never said I didn't make judgments... and it was in response to your comments, and Jameka, and per the Bible, that it is wrong, and Jameka is doing it, while professing her faith, and that she is being self-righteous in putting herself above others, and being hypocritical to what the bible preaches... addressing your comments above in what it means to be self-righteous... I haven't even said what I believe about God or religion, only what the bible states... I'm not even saying she's a bad person.
> 
> I've only been pointing out, that we can find the "bad person" in us _all_, and that I can see good in Dick, and do not see him as an evil person...
> 
> ...


I do agree we need more tolerance and understanding in this world, but not when it comes to bad behavior. We do need to hold people accountable when they mis-behave (which means passing judgement), and in this instance I would hold Dick accountable by not awarding him 500k. And Jameka never said she was perfect or that she followed the Bible perfectly. I actually liked Dick for the first few weeks, and up until around the time he started attacking Jen and Kail (both who I didn't care too much for) he started to turn me off...and that was before the week he was trying to piss people off so they would vote him out instead of Danielle (so there goes that excuse for his bad behavior).

Sure I see some good qualities in Dick, and there are other people in the house who have shown bad behavior. Eric ranks up there with Dick...I liked him at first (probably because of the America's Player thing) but then some stuff he said, and what he did to Amber crossed the line. Other players have said bad stuff to varying degrees, and this season I couldn't even find a player to like enough to have a favorite. The only person in the final 9 who seems decent enough is Zach (and maybe Jessica).


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Too few facts, and too many opinions in here. Looks like we have to go elsewhere to actually know what is going on in the house.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Yeah, we need a "BB Live Feed Reports - No Opinion - No Commentary" thread.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

All of TiVo Talk threads contain opinions, and "talk" about the various programs on TV.

For live feed recaps, no opinions:

http://www.jokersupdates.com/jshows/bigbrotherusa/?d=recaps


----------



## kemajor (Jan 2, 2003)

Langree said:


> ok, so explain to me why, in any situation it was ok to throw a houseguests history of drug use in her face and directly state that she was a bad parent and how he felt sorry for the child, and even made comment to how she would grow up.


Because it was true and it was part of his game. Remember that she made that information available to the houseguests herself.

- Kelly


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

kemajor said:


> Because it was true and it was part of his game. Remember that she made that information available to the houseguests herself.
> 
> - Kelly


Did you see the exchange?


----------



## kemajor (Jan 2, 2003)

Langree said:


> Did you see the exchange?


Yes, I thought it was great. Somebody needed to put her holier than thou attitude in its place. I've watched every CBS episode as well as every Showtime Too in their entirety.

I like E.D. and I'm rooting for him to win the game. Dani is my second choice.

- Kelly


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

Donbadabon said:


> Too few facts, and too many opinions in here. Looks like we have to go elsewhere to actually know what is going on in the house.


I think this thread is to talk about what is going on in the house, not just to update what is going on in the house.

I don't understand what the big deal is. Some people hate ED, some people love him. Personally, I think he's a complete c*@k, but the show would have been outrageously more boring had he gone home instead of Dustin several weeks ago.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

Langree said:


> mean spirited, nasty, contemptious.


does not = evil...

As for my comment about self-righteousness, they all are playing a game and would do the same thing... voting each other out, lying to each other, subterfuge. Those that don't are just simpletons. Welcome to a cut-throat game where subterfuge, lying, and deciept are practically staples of the game. Alliances made and broken. "White lies" aren't any different than bold-faced lies in the eyes of some...

As for D&D, it's so utterly hypocritical of them to complain to Zach about them being put up it's hilarious. They not only did the same thing once, but twice in one night to their supposed "alliance". That, and they were talking about eliminating Zach if they could anyway. It's ok to do it to somebody else or watch it happen to somebody else, but if it happens to you, that's not ok. I find that to be hypocritical and self-righteous (in a "how dare they" type way).


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

mwhip said:


> Do you think it is OK to tell someone that their faith is stupid and they are a dumb person?


If it walks like a...

nevermind - you get the point.

You are aware that there are stupid people out there, right? It's calling a spade a spade. It simply is what it is. Nothing more, nothing less. Some (most?) would call that a flaw. I call it being brutally honest and not beating around the bush.

Is it nice? Hell no. Not at all. Nobody said anything about being nice. I'm pretty sure there isn't one person here that would accuse Dick of being "nice", or would argue against anyone who said Dick wasn't nice.

That's not the point... the point is, calling a spade a spade is just that. Brutal honesty.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

Langree said:


> ok, so explain to me why, in any situation it was ok to throw a houseguests history of drug use in her face and directly state that she was a bad parent and how he felt sorry for the child, and even made comment to how she would grow up.


emotions run high, and stress runs even higher. Have you never said anything out of anger, stress, or under duress that shouldn't have been said?


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

mwhip said:


> This is someone who I am willing to bet on many other occasions has called someone the c- word and bashed their religion.


Bet on me, 'cause I've done the same thing too...

I suppose that makes me an "evil" and a "bad" person too then.

So be it.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

Donbadabon said:


> Too few facts, and too many opinions in here. Looks like we have to go elsewhere to actually know what is going on in the house.


you mean, like inside the actual house? when you can hear every single conversation and understand it's context based on previous conversations?


----------



## kemajor (Jan 2, 2003)

Just a general note:

I think E.D. spells his nickname Evel Dick (like Evel Knievel) not Evil Dick. Please correct me if I'm mistaken about this, as I'm sure someone will. 

- Kelly


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

kemajor said:


> Just a general note:
> 
> I think E.D. spells his nickname Evel Dick (like Evel Knievel) not Evil Dick. Please correct me if I'm mistaken about this, as I'm sure someone will.
> 
> - Kelly


No correction needed. You are 100% correct.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

jradford said:


> I think this thread is to talk about what is going on in the house, not just to update what is going on in the house.


Discussing what is going on in the house would be nice, but we actually have is a thread that should be entitled "Dick and Danielle: Love Them or Hate Them?" The signal to noise ratio in here is extremely high. Like it or not this is where we have to come on the Tivo board to find out what is happening in the house via the live feeds. Instead this thread has devolved into pointless bickering between a handful of people obsessing about whether Dick is really evil or not.

Wading through all that crap to get a live feed update is a PITA. Oh, and if complain about it then one of the obsessors says we should just get our butts on over to JokersUpdate and leave this thread to them. I say the people obsessing over Dick and Danielle should create their own little obsession thread instead.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

appleye1 said:


> Discussing what is going on in the house would be nice, but we actually have is a thread that should be entitled "Dick and Danielle: Love Them or Hate Them?" The signal to noise ratio in here is extremely high. Like it or not this is where we have to come on the Tivo board to find out what is happening in the house via the live feeds. Instead this thread has devolved into pointless bickering between a handful of people obsessing about whether Dick is really evil or not.
> 
> Wading through all that crap to get a live feed update is a PITA. Oh, and if complain about it then one of the obsessors says we should just get our butts on over to JokersUpdate and leave this thread to them. I say the people obsessing over Dick and Danielle should create their own little obsession thread instead.


Well said! +1


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

appleye1 said:


> Discussing what is going on in the house would be nice, but we actually have is a thread that should be entitled "Dick and Danielle: Love Them or Hate Them?" The signal to noise ratio in here is extremely high. Like it or not this is where we have to come on the Tivo board to find out what is happening in the house via the live feeds. Instead this thread has devolved into pointless bickering between a handful of people obsessing about whether Dick is really evil or not.
> 
> Wading through all that crap to get a live feed update is a PITA. Oh, and if complain about it then one of the obsessors says we should just get our butts on over to JokersUpdate and leave this thread to them. I say the people obsessing over Dick and Danielle should create their own little obsession thread instead.


-1 :down:

All of TiVo Talk threads contain opinions, and "talk" about the various programs on TV, as you well know with having posted your own opinions througout, including this live feed thread, with over 4,100 posts to date.

For live feed recaps, no opinions:

http://www.jokersupdates.com/jshows/bigbrotherusa/?d=recaps

These are just daily recaps, not line by line dialogue, and with no discussions... and if all people are interested in is who got HOH, who's been nominated and who got POV, there's a nice little graphic at the top for immediate gratification. You won't have to wade through anything.

Nobody said you should just get your butts on over to JokersUpdate and leave this thread to us. Nice of you to twist something around to be much worse than it was stated or intended.

___
If you want a special thread where people are not allowed to talk about the show or the feeds, then create one... this thread has never been just to give updates on the feeds. And you've had no problems stating your own opinions in this thread.

If you don't like the current conversations going on, then don't read them (it will eventually die out on its own), instead of just adding your own noise, and being an idiot with personal attacks ("obsessors" -  ) and bickering about your own perceived bickering of others and trying to tell people what they can and cannot talk about. Why should we only talk about what YOU want to talk about... this thread is for everyone, not just a select few who want to share the same opinions...

Discussing and having opposing viewpoints is not bickering... name calling, telling people they need to shut up, and personal attacks however are...


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

mchips said:


> If you don't like the current conversations going on, then don't read them (it will eventually die out on its own), instead of just adding your own noise, *and being an idiot* with personal attacks ("obsessors" -  ) and bickering about your own perceived bickering of others and trying to tell people what they can and cannot talk about.
> 
> Discussing and having opposing viewpoints is not bickering... name calling, telling people they need to shut up, and personal attacks however are...


Like calling someone an idiot?  

/gets popcorn.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

Sir_winealot said:


> Like calling someone an idiot?
> 
> /gets popcorn.


Yep, I did that purposely, and right before his "obsessors"... ;-)

(and not so much calling him an idiot, but that he's being an idiot for calling me an obsessor, and for twisting my words around, or actually changing what I said and adding words of his own, to make them sound much worse than they were intended)

I typically do not... just don't be throwing sh*t at me and not expect it back.

I try to have a mature, civil discussion, and then there are always some that come in and drag the level of maturity down... I usually ignore it, but then they keep pushing and pushing, and continue to push until they get a little of the same thrown back at them...

This is why so many people come and go from the TCF, myself included, because they get attacked and chased out of here because others only want to hear what they have to say, and attack people they don't agree with.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Idiot? I never specifically called you out. 

Before now. 

Get a life mchips. A new one that is, BB has taken over the one you had.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

appleye1 said:


> Discussing what is going on in the house would be nice, but we actually have is a thread that should be entitled "Dick and Danielle: Love Them or Hate Them?" The signal to noise ratio in here is extremely high. Like it or not this is where we have to come on the Tivo board to find out what is happening in the house via the live feeds. Instead this thread has devolved into pointless bickering between a handful of people obsessing about whether Dick is really evil or not.
> 
> Wading through all that crap to get a live feed update is a PITA. Oh, and if complain about it then one of the obsessors says we should just get our butts on over to JokersUpdate and leave this thread to them. I say the people obsessing over Dick and Danielle should create their own little obsession thread instead.


Show me where it says this thread is unique from all the other thread about TV shows on this board (meaning updates only, no opinions) and its all yours.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Dnamertz said:


> Show me where it says this thread is unique from all the other thread about TV shows on this board (meaning updates only, no opinions) and its all yours.


I never said there was anything unique about this thread. I said that the fact that I have to wade through an extensive private debate is a pain, when all I came into this thread for is to find out what was going on in the house.

I don't mind a little debate but all this "Dick is good", "no Eric (or whoever) is good" crap is getting boring. It's being driven into the ground. Neither of the sides wants to give an inch on it. At least that's the way it looks to me.

People are perfectly free to post any opinion they want in this thread. And normally I'd be all for that. But in MY opinion, the current discussion has gone over the top and threatens to overtake the original purpose of the thread.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

Well, how about this?

There's only one week left of the show, with the last episode airing next Tuesday, and there will only be three people left in the house tomorrow night, so there's not much updating of the live feeds left, other than three more comps, and who wins each of those.

Dick and Danielle are in the F3, and one of them is at least in the F2, so it's invariable that there will be discussion about these two.

Only one week left, not much updating of the live feeds left to do, so why not let people discuss what they want about the show and the HGs involved; this has been as much a part of this thread as live feed updates since the beginning; as well as last season. It's not like people are getting off topic and talking about Dancing with the Stars instead.

If there's anything specific anyone wants to know about the live feed, ask. I, and others have always been quick to answer when there are... they don't go ignored.

*How about a compromise, if it's a live feed update with no commentary, we bold the entire post so that it'll stand out and be easy to find for those just looking for updates.*


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Other boards are talking about Dick receiving secret coded messages from his son, and that CBS has turned a blind eye to this.

Is this true? This is something that should be seen on the live feeds, but isn't being discussed here. Does that mean it isn't true?


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

Donbadabon said:


> Other boards are talking about Dick receiving secret coded messages from his son, and that CBS has turned a blind eye to this.
> 
> Is this true? This is something that should be seen on the live feeds, but isn't being discussed here. Does that mean it isn't true?


How is this possible? Smoke signals? Pigeons? Secret nipple ring transmitter? Interesting, but since they have no outside contact, I'd love to know how this is being achieved.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

They are saying he setup a plan with his son prior to coming in, and that his son would let him know if he could trust his current alliance based on the phrase "my girlfriend and I are getting along" or "..not getting along' in his HOH letters. And that he also was told that Eric was Americas Player through the code.

The threads are saying he told Dani about it, and it was discussed in detail.

So since it isn't being discussed here on the live feeds thread, should I assume this isn't true?


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Here is a link:


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

interesting... although I'm not quite sure how he can be disciplined... with as fluid as the game is, the only thing that could be written is potentially no longer valid at the time he reads it...


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Donbadabon said:


> Here is a link:


Saw the video. If it's true, WOW! He really should be kicked out, but of course he won't.

I'm also surprised it hasn't happened before. Well, maybe it was, but they weren't arrogant enough to brag about it.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

There doesn't appear to be anything in the rule book explicitly against it, so it appears he found a loophole, just as Will and Boogie did last year when they were talking about splitting the money in code, but BB will probably add something to the book for next season against it.

And By the time he got the letter from Vincent, this past week for his latest HOH, all of the houseguests the letter could have referred to had already been evicted, so it didn't give him any unfair advantage or edge in the game, which is why he discussed it, because it no longer applied to any of the four left in the game, which he also acknowledged.

Other HGs have also openly talked on the feeds before this, including Zach, after they got their letter(s) from loved ones about certain things mentioned, wondering if their loved one was trying to send them a secret message and have tried to figure out what that could be, some thinking they might have. If it was in the rule book, I doubt any of the HGs would have been openly talking about it.

It would be hard to prevent, unless they stop allowing letters from home, which some on the forums are suggesting that BB do.

Also, Zach tried to cut a deal with Jameka to split the prize money in the end, or at least for her to give him a portion if he were to take her to the F2. That is explicitly against the rules in the rule book. He was called into the DR and scolded, but not penalized. Something similar may have happened to Dick. Although if it's not in the rule book, there's not much BB can do to him, as many of the rules are that there are no rules in this game other than what has been explicitly stated.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

How do you know it is not in the rule book?

Where can I get a copy of the rule book?


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

Because they have said it isn't... and no one, including BB, has tried to correct them, or find it in the rule book themselves.

The week Dani got her letter from Nick, HGs thought he sent her a secret message that she could trust Zach but not Amber because he said to say Hi to Zach while not mentioning Amber.

They didn't think it was fair, that it was cheating, but no one said it was against the rule book, which many go running to, especially Jen, when they think someone is breaking the rules.

Besides, the letter was a moot point by the time he received it, as it was potentially about HGs that had already been evicted, so it didn't give him any unfair advantage.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Then I am shocked that this is the first season anyone has figured out to send coded messages in HoH letters.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

It has been mentioned in past seasons as well, about people thinking their loved one may be trying to send them a secret message... but not to the point where someone figured out and made a plan of how to do it before entering the house... or at least that no one has admitted to.

And Dick probably wouldn't have admitted to it himself if it actually applied to anyone still in the house. Part of what he and Dani thought was funny was that he got the letter a few HOHs too late.

So no one knows if anyone actually did get away with it in past seasons or not.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

That letter was written while Jen was still in the house, because Dick mentioned one part could have been referring to Jen or Jessica, but he wasn't sure which one.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

Is it true that Dick put the blue ball in jameka's tube? The only evidence I saw was that he was holding a blue ball in his hand in a couple of shots and the it "magical" disappeared from his hand.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

According to Reality TV Magazine:

After a careful review of the footage that aired, Reality TV Magazine could find no evidence showing how the blue ball got in Jameka's tube.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I thought Zach or Jameka said they saw the blue ball bounce into her tube. it was like some fluke thing.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

Jameka has asked DR to review the footage, per Dick's encouragement, but they have not stated what has or hasn't been found yet.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

mwhip said:


> How do you know it is not in the rule book?
> 
> Where can I get a copy of the rule book?


there were pdf's of "rules" for Survivor and BB circulated very early on in their seasons. Who knows if they are still current, but a lot of the "rules" have been discerned from interviews and comments from previous contestants...


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

You know it would not be a year of BB if some of the competitions were not marred with controversy.

Someone on another board was talking about how they have competition arena's in other countries of BB that are only opened during a competition. This is a great idea it would give the crew days to work on stuff and they could do obstacle courses and such. They would have no need to lock down the contestants inside or outside the house to set stuff up. Plus Julie could walk over and do the announcement live from a pedestal instead of using that horrible mic that cuts out some of the time.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

mwhip said:


> ...Plus Julie could walk over and do the announcement live from a pedestal instead of using that horrible mic that cuts out some of the time.


Please don't encourage any more live Chenbot than is absolutely necessary! 

RE the letters: They should just have the friends/families all write the letters ahead of time before the game starts, or do away with them entirely.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

pmyers said:


> Please don't encourage any more live Chenbot than is absolutely necessary!
> 
> RE the letters: They should just have the friends/families all write the letters ahead of time before the game starts, or do away with them entirely.


Yeah, I think the letters are fairly lame.

We love you, we're proud of you. Fido says "ruff".

What'd you expect to hear?


----------



## hospadam (Oct 14, 2006)

I completely agree. The letters should be written before the season begins airing.

There's nothing that your family can say, since you've been in the house, that they can't say before. The only things they'd want to mention in the letter to you are things that are prohibited (things going on in the world, in the family, in the BB house).

I know it would suck... but I just think that if you're going to have a show focused on isolation... to allow such an easy manipulation of it. I've always thought a code would be so easy to figure out with your family.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

The website I get my live feed updates from www.realitynewsonline.com had been calling it the D-Vincent code because it was a letter from his son, Vincent. I guess they used the first letter of each sentence to make the code......that's hard to figure out 

Of course like somebody else said....the letter was written even before Jessica had been voted out so it didn't really matter, but I could see how it could have impacted the game and therefore they need to change it.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

You know at this point I don't real care who wins because it is not going to be Dick. I would be shocked if he could beat anyone left in the finals. However there is one bit of drama I want to see. They need to have both Nick and Dani's BF at the finals and make her choose on the spot. That would be awesome to watch.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

pmyers said:


> Of course like somebody else said....the letter was written even before Jessica had been voted out so it didn't really matter, but I could see how it could have impacted the game and therefore they need to change it.


Unless Dick knows things that the jury members don't know, like Eric being America's Player for instance. Don't forget that he will be interviewed by the jury members and he could easily relay things he found out at that time. I doubt there's anything he could say that could help him win, but it's not out of the realm of possibility that something he knows could *still* impact the game somehow.


----------



## Rolf (Oct 11, 2003)

I think if Zach sticks with his story that his "plan" was to do nothing all season and then win all the challenges at the end that he could talk himself out of a win against anyone, even Dick. If he throws in the whining about having to play chess with himself and how life was so hard because nobody liked him, he'll pretty much guarantee that he'll lose. The times he did have power he didn't have the sense to use it to his advantage. He had a chance to dump Danielle and didn't do it, and he had a chance to pretend to keep his alliance in his last set of nominations, and he didn't do that, either.

On the other hand, the jury is packed with a bunch of whiners who also had no clue how to play the game, so maybe they'll like Zach, he's one of them.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

appleye1 said:


> Unless Dick knows things that the jury members don't know, like Eric being America's Player for instance. Don't forget that he will be interviewed by the jury members and he could easily relay things he found out at that time. I doubt there's anything he could say that could help him win, but it's not out of the realm of possibility that something he knows could *still* impact the game somehow.


Oh, no, there's was nothing that explicit in the letter; it couldn't have been... they still have no idea about Eric being AP's player.

It was more about who he could trust and who he couldn't, which they had already determined that for themselves before he got the letter.

He was to take the first and last letter of each paragraph. One was a "J", so he didn't know whether it was Jen or Jessica that Vincent was referring to. Plus, Vincent was to talk about things with his GF going well or not, which was to then tell him whether he could trust his tightest alliance or not. But alliances change on the whim in this house.

And even had he gotten the letter a few weeks ago, with the way things change in this house on a daily/hourly basis, a letter might say to trust or not trust someone, that actually may or may not flip on them right after the letter was written, so even then, a coded letter like that could end up steering a HG in the wrong direction.

But like when Will found a loophole last season with discussing splitting the money in code that live feed viewers didn't like then as well, BB will probably act on this coded letter thing for next season as well, now that Dick has demonstrated how it could be done, though even then it's not foolproof, with how the HGs and alliances flip flop in this game.

Bottom line, there was _potential_ there for it to affect the game, but fell short in its execution of that happening (with what has been seen and revealed thus far).


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

Great discussion folks, but what is going on in the house. I'm at a location with limited internet connection and no Showtime. If anything is going on....


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

At the time that you asked, the live feeds were on Trivia for the live show tonight, so nothing to see there. Per the broadcast, all of the HGs were sitting in the LR for the live eviction show.

The HOH comp is going on now, which someone will probably update as soon as we have a winner.


----------



## packerfan (Jan 8, 2002)

Is the first leg of the competition still going on?


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

kemajor said:


> Just a general note:
> 
> I think E.D. spells his nickname Evel Dick (like Evel Knievel) not Evil Dick. Please correct me if I'm mistaken about this, as I'm sure someone will.
> 
> - Kelly


That black t-shirt he has says "evil dick" on it.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

packerfan said:


> Is the first leg of the competition still going on?


yup, none are talking, just the hopping, I didn't see it but they look wet too


----------



## joemamafresh (Jan 26, 2003)

boy! erectile dysfunction is flipping out know...GOD! he is SO freakin' sick and twisted and i'm waiting for him to fall on his stupid, arrogant ass too...


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

Dani's out of round 1.

deb


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

Do you know if her foot hit the bar or did she quit?


----------



## Blurayfan (Oct 6, 2003)

ufo4sale said:


> Do you know if her foot hit the bar or did she quit?


Something happened with the rabbit, the bar is stopped and Dick and Zach are just standing on their carrots.


----------



## Knives of Ice (Nov 8, 2006)

thank god dick is making this somewhat worth watching. sorry to those that hate him... without him this show would suck


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

Knives of Ice said:


> thank god dick is making this somewhat worth watching. sorry to those that hate him... without him this show would suck


+1


----------



## robbins (Aug 23, 2005)

Knives of Ice said:


> thank god dick is making this somewhat worth watching. sorry to those that hate him... without him this show would suck


He is sick and evil.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

It appeared to me they started making the speed of the bar variable and it was slowing down as it approached Danielle. She had trouble judging when to jump and ended up falling on it and I think breaking it. 

The live feeds are back now. It appears its just a standing and holding the key contest now.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Now they're back to vortex (storage room on Showtime). I can't imagine why they need to cut the feeds in the middle of the comp. Maybe they're trying to talk Danielle through bunny repairs.


----------



## Rolf (Oct 11, 2003)

It looks like the bunny bit the dust. Dick and Zach just standing on their carrots with water pouring over them. They both look pretty pathetic at this point. Lots of shivering and shaking going on.


----------



## Knives of Ice (Nov 8, 2006)

robbins said:


> He is sick and evil.


nowhere near as sick or evil as some of the other houseguests.


----------



## Rolf (Oct 11, 2003)

Future complaints alert!!!! Maybe it's just the angle or the lighting, but it looks like a lot more water is dumping on Dick than Zach. Also, Zach is wearing a hat and a glove, which give him an advantage in the challenge. I don't know if it will make a difference or not, but seems do seemed stacked in Zach's favor for now.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Well, assuming BB is not regulating the water volume, they chose the carrots they got on, so Dick was just unlucky in that case. And if Dick didn't wear a hat or glove I'm sure that was his choice too. Too bad though, it'd be good if things were more equal. 

I think the biggest problem Dick is facing is his age though. He's looking pretty bad up there now.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

You gotta respect how hard Dick is working for it though.


----------



## Knives of Ice (Nov 8, 2006)

dick has no chance to win this...man he is gonna be hurting really badly when its done. zac just has all the advantages. he has a hat and gloves on. dick is in a wife beater with no hate and in bare feet, plus he's 41. not to mention the water issue.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

appleye1 said:


> Well, assuming BB is not regulating the water volume, they chose the carrots they got on, so Dick was just unlucky in that case. And if Dick didn't wear a hat or glove I'm sure that was his choice too. Too bad though, it'd be good if things were more equal.


I don't know that it was their choice of carrot. The keys they are holding on to have their names on them, so I assume they had to stand where their name was.

As to the gloves, when Zach came out wearing gloves, we thought that was pretty smart and were wondering if BB would make him take them off, then we saw Danielle pull on some identical gloves. We were surprised that Dick was bare-handed.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

JETarpon said:


> I don't know that it was their choice of carrot. The keys they are holding on to have their names on them, so I assume they had to stand where their name was.


You're right, I forgot about that. So I guess that gives the conspiricy guys ammo after all. Well, anyway I think it'd be a stretch to think that BB purposely made Zach's shower lighter. It might be lighter by accident, but more likely it's just camera angles making it look that way.

I'm working on-call night shift, so I get to check in on them every now and then. Going on 7 hours now. Pretty amazing.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Dick gives up. Zach wins first round.

Good effort by both.

Dick enjoys a smoke after the competition.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

Did Julie mention that there are 3 rounds? I can't believe that she would make a mistake and not mention it...


----------



## packerfan (Jan 8, 2002)

I don't think it matters much what you are wearing in this type of competition. Once you get wet a bigger shirt or hat just clings to your body and makes you colder.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

Actually, Dick's wife beater would be an advantage, because I would think it would be as heavy wet and Zach's shirt.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Zach, dispite popular belief, was probably just being smart. Let's think about the last few last HOH comps there have been...how many of them have required rain falling on your head??? And for a while now, the majority of them have been hold on to the key as long as you can. So when you go in knowing those two variables, you should be prepared for it.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

As much smack as Dick was talking he should have toughed it out to win this. Dick showed true weakness calling Zach out on everything he could think of and Zach did not budge.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

I can't wait to see Father against Daughter in the next round, I wonder if she will give up and let Dick take on Zack in the last round.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Yeah, the ED resurfaced again last night...BIG TIME. I only got about 5 minutes into the AfterDark broadcast and had to turn it off. It was painful to listen to him repeat the same vulgar remarks over and over.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Fl_Gulfer said:


> I can't wait to see Father against Daughter in the next round, I wonder if she will give up and let Dick take on Zack in the last round.


If she loses two in a row she can not take place in the 3rd.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Fl_Gulfer said:


> I can't wait to see Father against Daughter in the next round, I wonder if she will give up and let Dick take on Zack in the last round.


Not if she wants any chance of being in the final two! dani does much better in comps than dick does. Unless round 3 is another endurance, Dani stands the better chance against Zach in the final round...statisticly speaking.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I'm glad Zach won! I was watching until about 1am yesterday and Dick was screaming at Zach the ENTIRE time until Danielle went out. He just couldn't shut up. He did get quieter when she went down, but still yelling a big game....telling Zach that he should just give up and that he would never back down and he'd be up all night long. I love that he lost


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Fl_Gulfer said:


> I can't wait to see Father against Daughter in the next round, I wonder if she will give up and let Dick take on Zack in the last round.


If Dick was smart (Yea right!), he will throw the 2nd Round to Dani.The 3rd round is always a "How well do you know your fellow Houseguests?" quiz. I would expect Dani to do better than Dick in this type of competition.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Wow I just saw the HoH tape from last night when Dick gave up. Zach is a classy guy after all that ranting Dick did to him Zach got off his perch walked over and told Dick he did a great job and shook his hand. OK that move alone when they broadcast it is going to make America love Zach.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

DVDKingdom said:


> Something happened with the rabbit, the bar is stopped and Dick and Zach are just standing on their carrots.


Having not seen the show or any showtime stuff, that's quite a weird sentence.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Can y'all explain how this final three works again?

Zach wins competition #1 so gets to skip #2, right?


So now it'll be Dick vs. Dani in competition #2. What does the winner get? What happens to the loser?


----------



## hospadam (Oct 14, 2006)

This competition is working "tournament" style.

The winner of #1 will take on the winner of #2, in the final competition (#3).

Zach won #1, so he won't compete is #2. 

Dick and Danielle will compete in #2.

I have a feeling that dick should just quit, that way Danielle won't exert any information if it's a quiz comp, or energy if it's a physical comp.

She has a much better chance at beating Zach.


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

uncdrew said:


> Can y'all explain how this final three works again?
> 
> Zach wins competition #1 so gets to skip #2, right?
> 
> So now it'll be Dick vs. Dani in competition #2. What does the winner get? What happens to the loser?


Loser of round 2 sits out round 3, and can't win HOH. Winner of round 1 goes straight to round 3 and plays against winner of round 2.

deb


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

uncdrew said:


> Can y'all explain how this final three works again?
> 
> Zach wins competition #1 so gets to skip #2, right?
> 
> So now it'll be Dick vs. Dani in competition #2. What does the winner get? What happens to the loser?


Zach goes directly to Round 3. Dani and Dick will compete in round 2. The winner of Round 2 gets a car and advances to round 3. Apparently there's an alotted time for round 2 though and if neither Dani or Dick finish in the given time, the car goes to Zach. So then it will be the winner of round 2 versus Zach in round three. The winner of round 3 is crowned HOH and then gets single handedly evict one of the other two.


----------



## Topher5000 (Jan 2, 2006)

On last night's show, Julie Chen asked ED about his speech to Zach & ED replied about wanting to get it out to America, or something like that.
I totally missed what ED said. What was so important that ED felt that everyone needed to know it?


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Topher5000 said:


> On last night's show, Julie Chen asked ED about his speech to Zach & ED replied about wanting to get it out to America, or something like that.
> I totally missed what ED said. What was so important that ED felt that everyone needed to know it?


You can go back and rewatch the show at www.cbs.com. I'm not sure what speech you're referring to.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

It was all just to try and rattle Zach before and during the HOH comp, make him think they're getting stuff about him out to America, particularly to Zach's ex-gf whom he's hoping will be waiting for him at the finale (which they feel is his Achilles heel, so to speak)...

It didn't seem to have worked on him, though... it may have even fired him up to win it.


----------



## Topher5000 (Jan 2, 2006)

Okay. I didn't remember any speech either, just ED screaming at Zach. But then Julie Chen mentioned it, so I thought I had missed something because I had read (in this thread, I believe) about ED wanting to reveal Zach's secrets.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Topher5000 said:


> Okay. I didn't remember any speech either, just ED screaming at Zach. But then Julie Chen mentioned it, so I thought I had missed something because I had read (in this thread, I believe) about ED wanting to reveal Zach's secrets.


Dick chickened out on the feeds he was talking about how in his POV speech he was going to call out Zach and tell America all about him...but then he never did it.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

I'm sure it's been discussed here plenty, but what an advantage having a family member makes, eh?

Seems like it's been quite an advantage all season long (one alliance you can truly count on) and it'll really help them again in this HOH.

Dick steps down, Dani gets a car and one of them fights for the team in round 3.




The "always eliminate someone who has a tight team" lesson seems to have been lost on the houseguests. Sheesh, they had their chances to eliminate D&D.

So of the final three, how do we think the votes will go. Seems Zach vs. Dick provides the closest race perhaps.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

i totally agree Drew. When Dick took Dani off with POV that should have been a red flag to get her out because at that point she had two people playing for her (maybe 3 when Nick was there). Dick did not care whether he stayed or went but breaking them up would have been the right thing to do. Also with family members it does not matter if you split the money with them there is no game show rule that can hold them from doing that.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

mwhip said:


> i totally agree Drew. When Dick took Dani off with POV that should have been a red flag to get her out because at that point she had two people playing for her (maybe 3 when Nick was there). Dick did not care whether he stayed or went but breaking them up would have been the right thing to do. Also with family members it does not matter if you split the money with them there is no game show rule that can hold them from doing that.


Yeah, the no splitting money rule is really moot.

Ok, I'll just give you my 401(k) or my paycheck when I start working, but I won't give you these winnings.

Impossible to enforce and just silly.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Wouldn't it be great if there was a seperate live feed for the jury house? Live feeds get so boring when its less than 4 people. Plus, I wanna see what's going on with Eric and Jessica


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

I just saw this over on theJoker's website.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

uncdrew said:


> Yeah, the no splitting money rule is really moot.
> 
> Ok, I'll just give you my 401(k) or my paycheck when I start working, but I won't give you these winnings.
> 
> Impossible to enforce and just silly.


I think it's more of a "conspiracy" to share the money. Meaning, if you're on the jury, and you vote for me to win, I will give you "X" amount of $.


----------



## indyrobb (Feb 9, 2005)

Question for you guys that have the live feeds... On the after dark show, they showed ED with mud all over his feet, did they allow them down for a break of some sort? I don't remember if it was when they came back from commercial or if it was when they came back from showing the storage room.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

indyrobb said:


> Question for you guys that have the live feeds... On the after dark show, they showed ED with mud all over his feet, did they allow them down for a break of some sort? I don't remember if it was when they came back from commercial or if it was when they came back from showing the storage room.


The live feeds had pretty much the same thing as Showtime. They cut away at the same time as Showtime, and didn't really have any footage besides what you saw on Showtime.

There were a lot of rumors flying on other boards about that very thing though.


----------



## Knives of Ice (Nov 8, 2006)

mwhip said:


> As much smack as Dick was talking he should have toughed it out to win this. Dick showed true weakness calling Zach out on everything he could think of and Zach did not budge.


he started trying to distract zac because dani told him to. he was trying to do anything he could to get zac's head out of the game. it was pure strategy and a good tactic. jeez oh man don't people realize how he plays by now, its all strategy and regardless of if you agree with it or not it has worked for him.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> I think it's more of a "conspiracy" to share the money. Meaning, if you're on the jury, and you vote for me to win, I will give you "X" amount of $.


Gotcha. That makes more sense.

Thanks.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Knives of Ice said:


> he started trying to distract zac because dani told him to. he was trying to do anything he could to get zac's head out of the game. it was pure strategy and a good tactic. jeez oh man don't people realize how he plays by now, its all strategy and regardless of if you agree with it or not it has worked for him.


Of course it's his strategy.

It's just that it comes so easy to him and the fact he'd choose that specific strategy. Imagine someone sweet and kind like your mom. Not only wouldn't she choose that strategy, she'd be pretty lousy at it. 

Of course I don't know your mom and am using that as an example. You may replace it with Lady Diana or someone else of your sweet choosing.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

And, of course, in the same light, you could talk about Dustin's and Eric's strategy where lying and making stuff up about others came so easily for them, and that they chose that specific strategy...

People have to use what works for them, and no form of strategy will work for everyone...

Dick's just good at pushing people's buttons... he uses facts that he's heard them say, rather than making stuff up, as he's not comfortable with blatantly making stuff up about people... he may embellish, and try to color it up with the most offensive words he can find, but he doesn't just blatantly make things up...


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

Dick won round 2 - no one got a car.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

I didn't see anyone else mention it, but Dick has won Part 2, so it'll be Zach and Dick in Part 3.

Personally, I would have thought Daniele would have done better in Part 3, so it will be interesting to see why Dick didn't throw Part 2 to Daniele, if it was just a comp that he wasn't able to or not (apparently there was no car to win)...

They gave away a car in Part 2 last season during All Stars, but it isn't something they do every season.

<edit>
Looks like dthmj snuck in there just before me...


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

What was part 2?


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

LIve feeds were exciting tonight. Hours of Danielle whining about packing her bags.

"I haaaate packing! It makes my arms sore!"


----------



## packerfan (Jan 8, 2002)

My guess is that Dick would do a better job of getting in Zach's head with insults in part 3 than Dani would.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

Not going to do any good if it's a quiz live on CBS.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

mchips said:


> I didn't see anyone else mention it, but Dick has won Part 2, so it'll be Zach and Dick in Part 3.
> 
> Personally, I would have thought Daniele would have done better in Part 3, so it will be interesting to see why Dick didn't throw Part 2 to Daniele, if it was just a comp that he wasn't able to or not (apparently there was no car to win)...
> 
> ...


I like Zach's chances better against Dick than I did against Daniele. There may be hope for Zach yet.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

mchips said:


> And, of course, in the same light, you could talk about Dustin's and Eric's strategy where lying and making stuff up about others came so easily for them, and that they chose that specific strategy...
> 
> People have to use what works for them, and no form of strategy will work for everyone...
> 
> Dick's just good at pushing people's buttons... he uses facts that he's heard them say, rather than making stuff up, as he's not comfortable with blatantly making stuff up about people... he may embellish, and try to color it up with the most offensive words he can find, but he doesn't just blatantly make things up...


Oh, I agree. I'm not rushing out wanting to be buddies with Dustin or Eric either. I think their personalities came through just like Dick's. I'm not impressed.

Dr. Will pushed buttons. But for some reason it felt like game-play and not abusive and hurtful.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

RBlount said:


> I like Zach's chances better against Dick than I did against Daniele. There may be hope for Zach yet.


It makes for an interesting finish...


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

mchips said:


> so it will be interesting to see why Dick didn't throw Part 2 to Daniele


Why?

One word:

Ego.

That's why he didn't give it up to Daniele.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Knives of Ice said:


> oh man don't people realize how he plays by now, its all strategy and regardless of if you agree with it or not it has worked for him.


Yes, we all know its how he plays the game by now. I think what the original comment was probably more along the lines of Dick being all talk and couldn't pull out a win over Zach in round 1. It's like how a chiuahuah thinks it can kick a great dane's butt and will go up to it and make a lot of racket by barking and growling but in reality that great dane can swollow the chi whole. The person wasn't agreeing or disagreeing with his strategy, just stating that if he was going to talk the talk he should have walked the walk.

And as for why Dick didn't throw the comp to Danielle, Round 2 is usually one of those timed things and you have no idea how long it takes the other person to do it. they usually isolate the HGs into different rooms and have them come out and compete individually. Maybe Dick thought he was blowing it by taking his time but in reality Danielle was having problems with the comp and it just took her longer anyway.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

If Round 3 is, in fact, HG trivia, I think Zach has a good shot at winning. Comparing quizzing that Dani and Dick were doing last night to what Jam and Zach were doing, Zach will probably be better prepared for the trivia.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

unicorngoddess said:


> If Round 3 is, in fact, HG trivia, I think Zach has a good shot at winning. Comparing quizzing that Dani and Dick were doing last night to what Jam and Zach were doing, Zach will probably be better prepared for the trivia.


I think Zach might be the strong silent type besides being socially awkward. He did not win any competitions until he needed to and the whole time he was in the house he just wandered around and listened to people. I am now thinking his strategy was to float until he had to try and win stuff and to listen to people. I think him and Dick are evenly matched in this tonight. Still can't believe Dick did not throw it to Dani but I guess he wants to be the one to save his little girl.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

They had talked about it, and if Danielle and Dick were in Part 2, he was going to throw it to her, so that she could win the car (assuming there would be one because of the AllStars season), and then Daniele would be the one to go up against Zach.

He even suggested that she throw Part 1, so that she doesn't wear herself out and get hypothermia (somehow they knew there was going to be water involved, or they were just guessing there might be)... but she responded at the time that she's never thrown a comp and that she's not going to start now.

It may be what unicorng stated, that as in other comps, and with the Part 2 last season, they did it separately, so Dick didn't have any idea how quickly Daniele completed it. Going against Dick does give Zach a better shot at it.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

Also, Part 3 may be what they refer to as a crapshoot... 

i.e., the questions may not be so much what they know about the HGs, but rather if they can guess how a HG may complete a certain sentence, or answer certain questions, or something similar, where it's more about guessing, than knowing. And even if they know the other HGs well, the HGs could answer something with a totally off the wall answer so as to throw them off.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

I was out of town last week so didn't see any of the live feeds or showtime. Was Jamika really working hard with Zach? On Tuesdays show they showed her quizzing him and making him repeat the answers several times so it would stick in his head. That seems like a good technique but I wonder exactly how long they study.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Maybe Dani and Dick aren't talking again. 


I'm confused why Dick didn't throw the event. We'll see...


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

IIRC last year, in the 3rd round the two sat in the living room with a small wall between them. The two answered questions with a A/B paddle.


----------



## Haps (Nov 30, 2001)

Knives of Ice said:


> it was pure strategy and a good tactic. .


Unless all it served was to make Zach mad and let him use the anger to stay in it. May have been better to stay quiet and let Zach's own mind work himself down.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

For the first time in 8 seasons, this is the F2 that I have personally wanted to see...

I've always liked Zach, and was glad to see him in the F3, but I've been a fan of Dick and Daniele since week one...

I'd like to see each of the two win for different reasons, so I'll probably be satisfied with either as the ultimate winner.

But based on polls to date, half the viewing audience is probably as thrilled as I am, and the other half, not so much, and Dick may end up getting APs vote, though I'm leaning toward voting for Daniele.

I do think they made a great team, and neither would probably have made it to the end without the other (and America).


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

mchips said:


> For the first time in 8 seasons, this is the F2 that I have personally wanted to see...
> 
> I've always liked Zach, and was glad to see him in the F3, but I've been a fan of Dick and Daniele since week one...
> 
> ...


I think it is pretty cool too see Dick and Daniele in the final two! I hoping Dick gets the nod!


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

mchips said:



> For the first time in 8 seasons, this is the F2 that I have personally wanted to see...


For what possible reason? You realize what just took place made the final anticlimactic? Dick vs anyone else would have been interesting. Imagine the campaigning Dick would do to the jury. Now you just have two people who just don't care how 1st and 2nd place play out, they've already won. Boring.



mchips said:


> I've always liked Zach, and was glad to see him in the F3, but I've been a fan of Dick and Daniele since week one...
> 
> I'd like to see each of the two win for different reasons, so I'll probably be satisfied with either as the ultimate winner.


Why do you want hatred to be rewarded??? Sure other people had their negative aspects but week after week Dick outdid them all.



mchips said:


> But based on polls to date, half the viewing audience is probably as thrilled as I am, and the other half, not so much, and Dick may end up getting APs vote, though I'm leaning toward voting for Daniele.


Last I saw it was about 30%, and the other 70% probably dislike him.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Dnamertz said:


> For what possible reason? You realize what just took place made the final anticlimactic? Dick vs anyone else would have been interesting. Imagine the campaigning Dick would do to the jury. Now you just have two people who just don't care how 1st and 2nd place play out, they've already won. Boring.
> 
> Why do you want hatred to be rewarded??? Sure other people had their negative aspects but week after week Dick outdid them all.
> 
> Last I saw it was about 30%, and the other 70% probably dislike him.


Go back about 10 pages you will find there is not convincing him of what kind of guy Dick is. I think we determined that Dick would have to be involved in Michael Vick type stuff to change his opinion.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

Yay for Dick and Daniele!! 

I'm not going to even address your two comments, because I know you two were rooting for someone else... you can be sore losers if you want, but I'm happy, and neither of you are going to ruin it for me.

We've debated Dick to death, and I disagree whole-heartedly with your viewpoints that he is an evil or bad person, or that we're rewarding hatred... case closed... you have your opinions, and I have mine...

But, as far as the percentages, the polls on CBS.com show 30% that favor Dick; that doesn't mean the other 70% don't like him, but does show he is America's favorite... I'm basing the 50/50 based on other polls around the Internet. But if you want to just look at the CBS.com polls, Dick/Daniele pretty consistently got around 50% of the votes between them, give or take, over the other 12 HGs... so, 50% favored them, and 50% favored the rest... thus, just the 2 of them garnered about 50% of the votes, give or take, while the remaining 50% was spread among 12 others.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

CBS.com polls are ridiculously not a solid indicator of who America likes or dislikes due to all the auto voter sites.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

SnakeEyes said:


> CBS.com polls are ridiculously not an indication of who America likes or dislikes due to all the auto voter sites.


Except they were right on with other polls around the Internet, and with Jokers and the live feeders, which were almost always dead on with the AP votes...

The Jokers polls are not done with auto-feeders, and I doubt with the 10-vote limit on CBS.com, that the auto-voters that people have spoke of actually do work...

<edit>
But, hypothetically, if the auto-voters did work, why would you assume that it's just the Dick-supporters that would be using them... if they work, why wouldn't the Eric or Jessica supporters have used them equally as much...

So, I don't buy the auto-voters as an excuse for the polls favoring Dick, other polls favored him just as much...


----------



## dfergie (Aug 27, 2006)

Dnamertz said:


> For what possible reason? You realize what just took place made the final anticlimactic? Dick vs anyone else would have been interesting. Imagine the campaigning Dick would do to the jury. Now you just have two people who just don't care how 1st and 2nd place play out, they've already won. Boring.
> 
> Why do you want hatred to be rewarded??? Sure other people had their negative aspects but week after week Dick outdid them all.
> 
> Last I saw it was about 30%, and the other 70% probably dislike him.


+2


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

All this talk of the polls are ridculous. We have no way of knowing what percentage of viewers voted or if the viewers that did vote were a valid statistical representation of all viewers. Maybe only 2% of viewers vote. Maybe only Dick fans care enough to vote. Who knows?

The polls are meaningless. And this includes the America's Player votes. They're just an entertainment device. To place any more value in them than that is silly.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

You only think they're silly and meaningless because your favorite wasn't America's favorite...

People that don't want to like him just can't accept that there actually are many who do like him...


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

mchips said:


> You only think they're silly and meaningless because your favorite wasn't America's favorite...


Now that's silly too. How about this: you only think they're meaningful because they support your favorite. 

And I've said time after time, *and I've told you directly mchips*, that I don't have a favorite. This is the first year (since Season 1 anyway) that I haven't disliked any of the HGs. I am happy that Dick and Danielle won. I would have been happy if any of the HGs won.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

Okay, if you don't have a favorite, you're definitely not a Dick/Daniele fan.

I'm basing it on your comments last week like that you "don't buy the idea that America wants Dick and Danielle to win."

By your own admission, you don't follow BB that closely... So why would you believe that America doesn't really like Dick and Daniele, unless you just don't like them yourself? If not the polls (since you think they are silly), even though CBS.com matches other Internet polls like Jokers, and other discussions around the Internet of many that actually do like him and Daniele, what are you basing your views that America doesn't like them on? Just the few here on the TCF that don't like him?

You may not have a favorite, which I'll give you the benefit of the doubt on, but you come across as very much _not_ a Dick/Daniele fan... Thus, I think you think the polls are silly, because you just don't agree with the results, since they favor Dick and Daniele, when you don't think they should, just because you don't think they should...


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

Okay, if you don't have a favorite, you're definitely not a Dick/Daniele fan.

I'm basing it on your comments last week like that you "don't buy the idea that America wants Dick and Danielle to win," and other comments like you believing the Dick fans are using the auto-voters, and that's why he's the favorite... so only Dick fans would use an auto-voter, if they even were to work, which I don't believe, because of the 10-vote limit, and that the CBS.com polls are consistent with other polls, such as Jokers...

By your own admission, you don't follow BB that closely... So why would you believe that America doesn't really like Dick and Daniele, unless you just don't like them yourself? If not the polls (since you think they are silly), even though CBS.com matches other Internet polls like Jokers, and other discussions around the Internet of many that actually do like him and Daniele, what are you basing your views that America doesn't like them on? Just the few here on the TCF that don't like him?

You may not have a favorite, which I'll give you the benefit of the doubt on, but you come across as very much _not_ a Dick/Daniele fan... Thus, I think you think the polls are silly, because you just don't agree with the results, since they favor Dick and Daniele, when you don't think they should, just because you don't think they should...


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

mchips said:


> Okay, if you don't have a favorite, you're definitely not a Dick/Daniele fan.
> 
> I'm basing it on your comments last week like that you "don't buy the idea that America wants Dick and Danielle to win."


And that comment was based again on my belief that the polls don't mean anything not on my preference for a houseguest.

What part of "I am happy Dick and Danielle won" do you not understand? What part of "I haven't disliked any of the houseguests" do you not understand? Evidently you feel that if someone isn't a rabid Dick and Danielle fanboy like you are then they must not like Dick and Danielle. If "yer not with us yer agin us" right?



mchips said:


> By your own admission, you don't follow BB that closely...


Where did you get that idea? Because I don't obsess over every little detail of whether Dick is good or evil? I don't care if Dick is good or evil. He's simply entertainment to me. I watch the show. I watch the live feeds. I watch Showtime. In addition to the threads here I read and post to several Big Brother specific forums and have been reading and posting to a couple of them ever since Season 1.



mchips said:


> So why would you believe that America doesn't really like Dick and Daniele, unless you just don't like them yourself? If not the polls (since you think they are silly), even though CBS.com matches other Internet polls like Jokers, and other discussions around the Internet of many that actually do like him and Daniele, what are you basing your views that America doesn't like them on? Just the few here on the TCF that don't like him?


None of the internet polls are statistically valid so it doesn't matter if any of them match. You obviously have no clue about statistical science and how polls work so we're not really going to be able to discuss that intelligently. Just rest assured that my statements about polling and voting have nothing to do with any preference for any houseguest.

Again, I have no real preference for ANY of the houseguests. I will admit that at one time I did dislike Dick and Danielle for a brief period of time. I liked them at the beginning of the game, then something happened that made me not like them. I even posted one time that I wanted them to go. But I quickly decided that they were the spice that made the stew taste good. In fact, if you really really pushed me for a preference I might even say I like them the best. Do a search for my posts in the Now Playing forum. You'll find that other than that one post I mentioned I have expressed no particular leaning positive or negative for any one houseguest. (I did call Zach a doofus, idiot, and other assorted things, but I still like him! )

So I'll say it again, I like all the houseguests. I like Dick and Danielle. You saying over and over again that I don't like them is as meaningless as the polls you love.

Oh and here we are cluttering up the Live Feed thread with useless back and forth discussion, which as we know is something I really hate. If we need to correspond on this further let's take it to PM, OK?


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

mchips said:


> I do think they made a great team, and neither would probably have made it to the end without the other (and America).


This is the biggest point.

Neither one of them would have made it to the final two without "outside interference" from America. They (D&D) aren't necesarily the best players of this season, and the reason that they had an opportunity to get this far is because of maneuvers beyond their control (and, even knowledge of). They are a product of America putting them there, not getting there themselves...

It's gonna be one helluva shock for them to actually sit back, watch the show, and understand how LUCKY they are/were and, in fact, how little their strategy was affecting the voting...


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

oh - and mchips... you could not be MORE wrong about the voting/statistics if you tried.

It's ok to be wrong... but you are digging a hole man... stop - please. You're embarrassing yourself. Bad.


----------



## Topher5000 (Jan 2, 2006)

For most of the season, I was rooting for Dick, probably because he was the underdog. I really expected him to be one of the first to go.
As the season progressed, he became more & more of a, well, dick.
I was hoping for a ED/Zach F2. Oh well.
Now I hope Dick wins, just because I don't think Dani will ever pay him back the money she owes him. Plus, she's a whiner.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> This is the biggest point.
> 
> Neither one of them would have made it to the final two without "outside interference" from America. They (D&D) aren't necesarily the best players of this season, and the reason that they had an opportunity to get this far is because of maneuvers beyond their control (and, even knowledge of). They are a product of America putting them there, not getting there themselves...
> 
> It's gonna be one helluva shock for them to actually sit back, watch the show, and understand how LUCKY they are/were and, in fact, how little their strategy was affecting the voting...


Unfortunately, the fact that "America" kept them in the game is probably going to inflate his (already inflated) ego. He will believe that America loved him and that he was a master stategist. Not that he was lucky.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

appleye1 said:


> ....Oh and here we are cluttering up the Live Feed thread with useless back and forth discussion, which as we know is something I really hate. If we need to correspond on this further let's take it to PM, OK?


At this point, clutter all you want. The actual live feeds couldn't be more boring.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> oh - and mchips... you could not be MORE wrong about the voting/statistics if you tried.
> 
> It's ok to be wrong... but you are digging a hole man... stop - please. You're embarrassing yourself. Bad.




Agreed.

The voting is ridiculously flawed and invalid.

Much more telling is the random sampling on this thread. The majority don't like Dick. I put much more stock into our thoughts than voting designed to create conflict and open to auto-voter manipulation.

Dick is liked by many, but if you asked every single person that watched the show I'd guess his fans are in the 25-30% range, with 70%+ indifferent or not liking him.


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

appleye1 said:


> I watch the show. I watch the live feeds. I watch Showtime. In addition to the threads here I read and post to several Big Brother specific forums and have been reading and posting to a couple of them ever since Season 1.


So, you don't follow BB that closely.....


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Well, from talking to actual REAL people that I know that watch the show (not saying people on the internet on real, it's just sometimes easier to ask the opinions of people you know) I have still yet to find one single person that actually likes Dick...um, Richard. I admit to liking him at first and I really wanted him to stay in to help fix things with his daughter. He has always seemed sincere about that. And even last night when they showed him strugling with whether to hang on to the key or quit, I felt so bad for him because you could tell he was trying so hard for his daughter. But i don't know a single person that actually wanted him to be in the F2 once things started getting really bad with his attitude in the house.


----------



## kemajor (Jan 2, 2003)

I would just like to say mchips can be, with his permission, my official spokeperson regarding BB8's D & D since I've followed every thread and agree comlpetely with his positions. Thanks mchips! 

Go E.D. Go...

- Kelly


----------



## kemajor (Jan 2, 2003)

unicorngoddess said:


> Well, from talking to actual REAL people that I know that watch the show (not saying people on the internet on real, it's just sometimes easier to ask the opinions of people you know) I have still yet to find one single person that actually likes Dick...um, Richard. I admit to liking him at first and I really wanted him to stay in to help fix things with his daughter. He has always seemed sincere about that. And even last night when they showed him strugling with whether to hang on to the key or quit, I felt so bad for him because you could tell he was trying so hard for his daughter. But i don't know a single person that actually wanted him to be in the F2 once things started getting really bad with his attitude in the house.


Sounds like you must hang out with a bunch of REAL "good people".

- Kelly


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

kemajor said:


> Sounds like you must hang out with a bunch of REAL "good people".
> 
> - Kelly


And am I suppose to be ashamed of that? I sure as heck wouldn't want to be surrounding myself with a bunch of Dicks.


----------



## Topher5000 (Jan 2, 2006)

My girlfriend & her sister like Dick.


----------



## Topher5000 (Jan 2, 2006)

I think my opinion of Dick was influenced by reading this thread.
I never really realized just how bad he got until other posters pointed it out.
And I'd never pour a drink on someone.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

Topher5000 said:


> My girlfriend & her sister like Dick.


/_Must bite tongue_.........


----------



## kemajor (Jan 2, 2003)

unicorngoddess said:


> And am I suppose to be ashamed of that? I sure as heck wouldn't want to be surrounding myself with a bunch of Dicks.


Sorry, I should have put a smiley on there. I didn't mean for that to come across so harshly rather more in the spirit of a fun comment.

However, I do admit to being a D & D fan, especially E.D. so maybe I'm a "bad person" 

- Kelly


----------



## ireland967 (Feb 27, 2003)

kemajor said:


> Sorry, I should have put a smiley on there. I didn't mean for that to come across so harshly rather more in the spirit of a fun comment.
> 
> However, I do admit to being a D & D fan, especially E.D. so maybe I'm a "bad person"
> 
> - Kelly


I don't think you're a bad person at all, I just have a different opinion than you on this matter. Personally I don't like Dick at all, but I can see that others may have opposing views. I will say that those who favor Dick do seem to get quite defensive when alternate opinions are presented.

What is it about this show that makes these threads so divisive and argumentative?


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Well, allow me to give a little insight. I use to know a "Dick." Someone that acted just like that. Its his way or nothing at all and everyone else is in the wrong. He never could take responsibility for the mistakes that he made and always blamed others. He ended up marrying my sister. Just hearing the way he talks to her, even in front of family will give you an idea of how emotional abuse can be just as bad as physical.

I'm not saying that people on here are good/bad for who they pick to be their favorites...its just that maybe people have personal reasons for liking/disliking their favorites. Just like Dick reminds me of someone in my own life, and Jen could've reminded someone else of someone they dislike in thier life, Zach is apparently the guy that EVERYONE dislikes (even though that aspect makes me really like him and I just wanna give him a hug) 

I just don't think anyone's favorites say anything about anyone's own personality at all and sometimes it just hits you on a more personal level. I'm willing to bet that a majority of the Dick haters have had to deal with someone like him in their personal lives and that plays a big role in why he's disliked. I mean, how many people would be rooting for someone if they were playing the role of Hitler or something....oh yeah, I guess no one really did like Amber that much


----------



## wbrumfiel (Jul 21, 2004)

mchips said:


> Okay, if you don't have a favorite, you're definitely not a Dick/Daniele fan.
> 
> I'm basing it on your comments last week like that you "don't buy the idea that America wants Dick and Danielle to win," and other comments like you believing the Dick fans are using the auto-voters, and that's why he's the favorite... so only Dick fans would use an auto-voter, if they even were to work, which I don't believe, because of the 10-vote limit, and that the CBS.com polls are consistent with other polls, such as Jokers...
> 
> ...


This has nothing to do with anything BB related but how old are you?


----------



## BrandonRe (Jul 15, 2006)

mchips said:


> You only think they're silly and meaningless because your favorite wasn't America's favorite...
> 
> People that don't want to like him just can't accept that there actually are many who do like him...


And as someone who doesn't like him, I am troubled that there are those who approve of and like his behavior. Zach got it right- he is a 14 year old in a 44 year old's body. He is juvenile and repugnant. I know you won't agree and don't expect you to. However, the tactics he used should be unacceptable to anyone, anywhere.


----------



## Topher5000 (Jan 2, 2006)

I asked this on last night's thread, but this thread's readers might know.
Was Zach trying to get D&D to invest in his invention? Anybody know what his invention is?


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

I have watched since day one of season 1, but after a summer of disgustingness by multiple people this year and the third straight year of ending with a vile final 2, I really, *really* hope I'm strong enough to not return for BB9.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Topher5000 said:


> I asked this on last night's thread, but this thread's readers might know.
> Was Zach trying to get D&D to invest in his invention? Anybody know what his invention is?


The only thing I recall is that Zach has his own idea for a reality TV show that he wants to pitch to CBS. That may be what he was referring to.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> oh - and mchips... you could not be MORE wrong about the voting/statistics if you tried.
> 
> It's ok to be wrong... but you are digging a hole man... stop - please. You're embarrassing yourself. Bad.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> Agreed.
> 
> The voting is ridiculously flawed and invalid.
> 
> ...


The TCF is known for it's complaining, (TiVo Complaint Forum), so of course there would be more Dick-haters in this thread, because people here love to complain and insult. That's why so many people don't stick around the TCF for long, because they get attacked for their opinions...

The TCF is hardly in line with the majority of America... and is definitely not in line with other BB sites...


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

kemajor said:


> I would just like to say mchips can be, with his permission, my official spokeperson regarding BB8's D & D since I've followed every thread and agree comlpetely with his positions. Thanks mchips!
> 
> Go E.D. Go...
> 
> - Kelly


Thank you, kemajor...

They don't allow us to support the guy in this thread without being attacked outselves...

Interesting that it's the Dick-haters in this thread that are being such dicks...


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

Topher5000 said:


> My girlfriend & her sister like Dick.


Yep, there are actually a lot of people that like Dick, regardless of how the Dick-haters in this thread want people to believe.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

ireland967 said:


> I will say that those who favor Dick do seem to get quite defensive when alternate opinions are presented.


Actually, it's quite the reverse...

All I say is I'm thrilled that he's in the F2, or that I like him, without putting anyone else down, than I get attacked personally...

Sorry, but it's the other way around...


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

wbrumfiel said:


> This has nothing to do with anything BB related but how old are you?


Such stupidity...


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

Anyway, the season is just about over, and the Donatos have won it, so I'm outta here...

Congratulations Dick and Daniele... you deserve it! :up:


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Topher5000 said:


> I asked this on last night's thread, but this thread's readers might know.
> Was Zach trying to get D&D to invest in his invention? Anybody know what his invention is?


Clothing line, supposedly with some Dolphin/Nature theme.

Do some googling on "Dolphin Crash" and you'll get to some crappy pages about it. It's nothing special -- just another in the long line of "cool surfer type crap".


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

mchips said:


> The TCF is known for it's complaining, (TiVo Complaint Forum), so of course there would be more Dick-haters in this thread, because people here love to complain and insult. That's why so many people don't stick around the TCF for long, because they get attacked for their opinions...
> 
> The TCF is hardly in line with the majority of America... and is definitely not in line with other BB sites...


I think you have that entirely backwards.

This community is full of the trouble-maker types who would love and root for Dick. And since you're not hearing much of that here...


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

mchips said:


> Actually, it's quite the reverse...
> 
> All I say is I'm thrilled that he's in the F2, or that I like him, without putting anyone else down, than I get attacked personally...
> 
> Sorry, but it's the other way around...


Interesting how this post is sandwiched by one calling people dicks and one calling people stupid.



I like you mchips. I just don't like Evel. I'm glad you are sticking to your opinion.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Topher5000 said:


> My girlfriend & her sister like Dick.


Quoted just to see it in print again! 

Actually, I have wanted ED *or *Dani in the final two for quite a while. Just not *both*. Either one of them in the final 2 with anyone else almost assured the other person off winning. With both of them there, the game might as well end right now. The outcome will probably be the same no matter which one wins. I will probably watch the finale just to see all the questions, answers, reactions to footage etc, but I couldn't care less about who wins now.

Having them on the show has been entertaining to say the least. From an entertainment standpoint, they made the show. If I were a fellow housemate, I'd be ready to kill them!

Dick's tactics are beyond terrible towards the other housemates. And Dani is a incredibly annoying with her *****ing & moaning.

There are a few housemates that will probably need therapy to get over their treatment by ED. However, most of those needed therapy anyway!

Dick's constant tirade towards Zach in part 1 of the final HOH competition just helped Zach win that stage. Plus it was even better that Dick lost that stage after being so cocky about it. Zach was right. He viewed Dick as acting like a drill sergeant at that moment which just helped him push through the punishment. All that yelling just made him more determined!

I absolutely LOVED the camera angles showing Dick so dejected and looking like a drowned rat, while in the background Zach was a machine jogging in place until Dick gave up.

And then when Zach walked over to Dick, patted him on the back and said "Amazing", he showed his true character as a good hearted person.

And then turned right around and kept rubbing it in his face that he had won the final HOH by saying things like "It's over", "We won it all", "You are out of here" etc. He could have simply stated "Zach, you were a good competitor, but I have to vote you out. How can I not keep my daughter, Daniele?" But he was a dick to the very end even as Zach was shutting the door. At that point, it was no longer about getting in anyone's head to keep them off of their game. It was about his true colors showing through. Strategy, my ass. He is a dick!

My vote would be for Daniele to win, and then hoping she never spoke to Dick again!


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

mchips said:


>


Dude... how many people need to tell you before it dawns on you.

Don't roll your eyes at me because you don't like the message...

You were wrong. Multiple people told you you were wrong, and then WHY you were wrong. Yet you kept on going.

Clearly, you're only interested in hearing your own voice and your own thoughts, so I'll leave you to your own devices... See you next season chips...


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

mchips said:


> The TCF is known for it's complaining, (TiVo Complaint Forum), so of course there would be more Dick-haters in this thread, because people here love to complain and insult. That's why so many people don't stick around the TCF for long, because they get attacked for their opinions...
> 
> The TCF is hardly in line with the majority of America... and is definitely not in line with other BB sites...


show me ONE time where I posted about hating Dick.

Invalid argument chips... thanks for playing, do not pass go, do not collect 200 dollars...

again - nice try attempting to fit the argument into your own little boxed world, but you failed. Again. Miserably.

See you next season!


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

markz said:


> And then turned right around and kept rubbing it in his face that he had won the final HOH by saying things like "It's over", "We won it all", "You are out of here" etc. He could have simply stated "Zach, you were a good competitor, but I have to vote you out. How can I not keep my daughter, Daniele?" But he was a dick to the very end even as Zach was shutting the door. At that point, it was no longer about getting in anyone's head to keep them off of their game. It was about his true colors showing through. Strategy, my ass. He is a dick!
> 
> My vote would be for Daniele to win, and then hoping she never spoke to Dick again!


Exactly. Since Zach was already out of the game at this point, if he had any class at all he'd shake his hand ...it was over, so no point in beein an azz.

Dick is aptly named. I've gone from being a fan of ED to having an intense dislike for him. He's a vile little man.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

I loved Dick's rants and antics, and I think Danielle's spoiled rotten behavior was a perfect complement to his behavior. So I couldn't ask for a more enjoyable finish from an entertainment standpoint. 

I never look forward to the live feeds this time of year. Once you get down to the final two the feeds usually bore you to tears. But with Dick and Danielle that's not the case. I tuned in the Showtime show last night and it was actually interesting.

Dick was walking around talking to himself and hollering at the cameras, boasting about what a good player he is. He and Danielle started engaging in their typical wild speculation about the former houseguests, and as usual most of what they think is totally wrong. Danielle was in spectacular form whining about having to stay until Tuesday. They were just fun to watch. I'm not sure they'll keep it up, but it was good last night.

Of course it's not as entertaining as having a house full of people, but it's definitely better than some of the boring final twos in past years.


----------



## kemajor (Jan 2, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> This community is full of the trouble-maker types who would love and root for Dick.


Careful who you call trouble-maker types... Just like Dick we might decide to confront you with your own words and even throw a few other insults in there. 

E.D. Fan - Kelly

PS: Oh, I forgot... there may be adult language as well.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

kemajor said:


> Careful who you call trouble-maker types... Just like Dick we might decide to confront you with your own words and even throw a few other insults in there.
> 
> E.D. Fan - Kelly
> 
> PS: Oh, I forgot... there may be adult language as well.




Most of the trouble makers know who they are and enjoy the title. I don't qualify.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

I just have a few questions for the Dick fans. (And these are true questions, not just to incite you, but yes they are biased from my view of Dick.)

1) Do you think that all Dick's actions (the constant berating other contestants) was strategy as he said or do you believe that IS his true personality?

2) If it was strategy, why did he continue after certain HGs (Kail, Jen, Eric) were evicted?

3) Do you condone his behavior (strategy or not)?

4) Would YOU want to be part of Dick's group of friends after seeing his behavior?

The reason I am asking is that I am very suprised at the number of people who have defended Dick and his behavior. I considered 100% worse than the "Nerd Herd" ever was, but they were almost universally despised. What is Dick's appeal?

Just to clear the air, I had no real favorite this year. My choice sort of aligned with who is Dick targeted. But none the people I rooted for (Kail, Jen, Eric/Jessica, and Zach) had any deep loyality on my part.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

RBlount said:


> I just have a few questions for the Dick fans. (And these are true questions, not just to incite you, but yes they are biased from my view of Dick.)
> 
> 1) Do you think that all Dick's actions (the constant berating other contestants) was strategy as he said or do you believe that IS his true personality?
> 
> ...


1) All of his actions? No... for the most part, it was his strategy. Tell you what - let's lock you away for 3 months with zero outside input and interaction with only a small select few people whom you've never met before in your life and would likely never have met or would elect to develop anything more than a cursory relationship with and see how you deal with that stress... I've said it about this show and others like it (specifically Survivor) and it has been echoed by the people who have played the game as well... In this type of environment, (one of complete isolation from everything that you once knew), you can act for a while, but eventually, your pros and cons are amplified exponentially because there's no "decompression" time.

2) See my answer above... why? Because it's a stressful situation.

3) I condone playing a game. And, in order to win the game, I'm going to do everything I possibly can to mentally get inside your head and attempt to derail your own gameplay.

4) If I'm currently a friend of Dick, chances are good that I've already seen "that side" of Dick before - I just haven't seen it constantly and that much - because I've been able to get away and so has he. If I know nothing about Dick and were to meet him on the street corner or in his bar (his own environment), I'd be willing to put a lot of money down that he's not "as intense" as what we were shown. Why? Because he's in his element - he's not playing a game, he's just living life...


----------



## kemajor (Jan 2, 2003)

RBlount said:


> I just have a few questions for the Dick fans. (And these are true questions, not just to incite you, but yes they are biased from my view of Dick.)
> 
> 1) Do you think that all Dick's actions (the constant berating other contestants) was strategy as he said or do you believe that IS his true personality?
> 
> ...


1) Some of both, that's obvious. Lame question.

2 Because everything he said about evicted houseguests he believes is true or he believed by doing so it would improve his chances in the game.

3) Yes. To elaborate... anything, and I mean anything that is within the rules is fair game. The official written rules are the only line in sand. It seems that many, perhaps even most, people are so thin skinned. All of this political correctness and "I'm offended by that word/term/phrase" in the world today is just a bunch of crap. It's an easy out to avoid having or defending your position on just about anything. There is nothing anyone could say to me in person or online, whatsoever, that would upset me. I reserve the right to disagree and respond. I suspect you don't believe this, but it is true. Actions, not words, are another matter.

4) It would be hard to imagine having a better friend than Dick. I think he is probably completely loyal to his friends and would fight to the bitter end for/with them.

IMHO - Kelly


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

mchips said:


> I'm not going to even address your two comments


You just did.



mchips said:


> because I know you two were rooting for someone else... you can be sore losers if you want,


I wasn't rooting for someone else, just not Dick. And I'm not a sore loser...I didn't lose, just don't like to see someone treat people horribly and then get a reward. Sorry if my natural dislike of rude behavior disturbs you.



mchips said:


> We've debated Dick to death, and I disagree whole-heartedly with your viewpoints that he is an evil or bad person, or that we're rewarding hatred... case closed...


The things he did prove he is a bad person (not 100% bad, but the worst we saw in the game). You can not care that he behaved badly, but it doesn't change the fact that he is bad...case closed.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

mchips said:


> You only think they're silly and meaningless because your favorite wasn't America's favorite...
> 
> People that don't want to like him just can't accept that there actually are many who do like him...


Actually, I think many of the people voting for him did so becaused they liked to see the drama...which I can buy. At least I hope that many people don't like that kind of behavior...that would be sad. It was actually refreshing to see the final CBS poll that the nicer Zach ended up with more votes than Dick.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

mchips said:


> Actually, it's quite the reverse...
> 
> All I say is I'm thrilled that he's in the F2, or that I like him, without putting anyone else down, than I get attacked personally...
> 
> Sorry, but it's the other way around...


Who personally attacked you???


----------



## dfergie (Aug 27, 2006)

markz said:


> Quoted just to see it in print again!
> 
> Actually, I have wanted ED *or *Dani in the final two for quite a while. Just not *both*. Either one of them in the final 2 with anyone else almost assured the other person off winning. With both of them there, the game might as well end right now. The outcome will probably be the same no matter which one wins. I will probably watch the finale just to see all the questions, answers, reactions to footage etc, but I couldn't care less about who wins now.
> 
> ...


Exactlly...


----------



## wbrumfiel (Jul 21, 2004)

I love how I got called stupid for asking how old you are but you are just too stupid (yes thats a personal attack) to realize that all of the other ED supporters here don't get the same type of bashing you do because they are able to intelligently describe why they are ED supporters and not just repeat "you said that because whoever you were cheering for was attacked/voted out by ED". 
I started out liking ED the most in the house but like many others thought it was extremely childish and showed Dicks true colors with the constant attacks. It wouldn't have been so bad if it didn't completely consume Dick so much that he had to attack everyone and for more than say a 5 minute period each. There were petty BS tirades that lasted well over 5 minutes that just never should have and to me that makes bad TV. I was (and still am) a big fan of Howie even after he had his little tirade last year vs Busto because it was an isolated incident and it didn't completely consume his entire gameplay.

Everyone is entitled to play thier style of game as long as it falls within the rules and for that I give ED some credit. Even though some of the stuff he did I think should have been against the rules.

See there mchips, a logical discussion of ED, I expect your "you dont like him cause he voted out your favorite" or "you must be an Eric/Jess supporter" reply very soon.

To the other D/D supporters, thank you for being loyal and logical.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

RBlount said:


> I just have a few questions for the Dick fans. (And these are true questions, not just to incite you, but yes they are biased from my view of Dick.)
> 
> 1) Do you think that all Dick's actions (the constant berating other contestants) was strategy as he said or do you believe that IS his true personality?
> 
> ...


I'm not a Dick fan but I'll respond to question one. I don't think most of his behavior was strategy. There were a couple times (like yelling at Zach during the 1st round of this HoH comp) where he was trying to throw people off their game. But mostly it was because he was pissed at being nominated, or he just didn't like someone...it obviously part of his personality.

However, I don't buy that week where he says he was trying to make people hate him so they'd keep Danielle in the house. Wouldn't it make sense for him to have waited until after the veto competition/ceremony played itself out to see if Danielle was even still on the block, then if they were both still nominated he could have tried to make people hate him? Instead Danielle was vetoed, so Dick's hateful actions were for nothing...not one of the smartest moves.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

kemajor said:


> 3) Yes. To elaborate... anything, and I mean anything that is within the rules is fair game. The official written rules are the only line in sand.


Wow, talk about justification. No one ever said it was "unfair" or against the rules. The official rules of BB don't exist outside of humanity's "rules" of right and wrong. Just because it isn't against the rules doesn't mean its acceptable behavior.



kemajor said:


> It seems that many, perhaps even most, people are so thin skinned. All of this political correctness and "I'm offended by that word/term/phrase" in the world today is just a bunch of crap.


Political correctness? Really? You're equating this to political correctness?

Political correctness is calling someone "black" when they really prefer "african american" or when someone doesn't want you to say "Merry Christmas" because it offends them. Political correctness is not when you have to worry about offending someone by calling them the C-word, or verbally attacking their family. Thats just bad behavior. And if you disagree, go up to a stranger and call them the C-word and pour a drink on their head. You won't get a pleasant reaction, even from the one's who aren't "thin skinned" and who feel the same as you about political correctness.



kemajor said:


> It's an easy out to avoid having or defending your position on just about anything.


What "position" is Jen supposed to defend herself on about being called the C-word, or about having tea poured on her head. The fact is, name calling and pouring drinks on people was Dick's easy out to whatever position Dick was trying to defend. You can always tell when someone is losing an argument when they have to resort to personal attacks.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

Dnamertz said:


> You can always tell when someone is losing an argument when they have to resort to personal attacks.


Or, get so fed up with a self-centered, self-absorbed, selfish, narcisistic "c" word that all you want to do is smack the ever-lovin' snot out of 'em for being plain old-fashioned stupid and dumb.

I know I'm one of those people who can only take so much "stupid" before wanting to slap someone... *shrug*

If that makes you a better person than I, it's no skin off my nose... I'm comfortable calling a spade a spade...


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> Or, get so fed up with a self-centered, self-absorbed, selfish, narcisistic "c" word that all you want to do is smack the ever-lovin' snot out of 'em for being plain old-fashioned stupid and dumb.
> 
> I know I'm one of those people who can only take so much "stupid" before wanting to slap someone... *shrug*
> 
> If that makes you a better person than I, it's no skin off my nose... I'm comfortable calling a spade a spade...


Oh, I'll admit Jen was annoying (of course Jen wasn't the only one Dick verbally abused...it was most houseguests). And I too can only take so much of some people before wanting to slap them...but I don't actually slap them, and I doubt you do either. And most people wouldn't fly off the handle the way Dick did either. Most other houseguests disliked Jen or were irritated by her, but were able to coexist.


----------



## thelastvoice (Feb 14, 2004)

Ughh...Danielle and Annoying Richard as the final two...and I thought Mike Boogie winning last season was a BB low point.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Jury interrogation of the final two began about a half an hour ago (midnight Pacific). We don't get to see it, but prior to the feeds going to trivia Dick and Danielle were plenty nervous about it. I can't wait to hear them *****ing about it after it's over!


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

I guess I'm destined to be the last guy to post to this thread. 

Anyway, if you're missing the live feeds they're replaying them in their 24/7 entirety on Superpass right now and for the next 80 days. See the whole train wreck all over again from start to finish!

Also on camera 4 there will be some extra goodies over the next few days starting with interviews with some of the BB8 houseguests at 9PM Eastern Wednesday 9/19.

And speaking of interviews here are some pretty good interviews of the houseguests after the finale. (I hope they aren't the same ones we'll see Wednesday night!) The interviewer is a bit of a rookie but he asks good questions. Jokers Link


----------

